# Introduce Yourselves!



## SteeleTig

I am becoming addicted to this forum and would love to know a little about all of you that I see post every day. I searched and didn't find another intro thread so... I started one.  
I'm Julie, my partner is Ava. We live in NYC, beautiful Harlem to be exact.
I'm 30, she's 26. We have 2 cats (yeah yeah the lesbians and their cats   )
We're going to WDW again April 22nd-28th!

If anyone has any other questions I'd be glad to answer them  

So... tell me about yourselves!


----------



## jamieandben

Hello... and welcome glad to meet you
I'am Jamie.39 and my partner is ben or Benji.34... i'am the one on the left.
we are from Rock Hill SC
just south of Charlotte NC.
we've been together for 8 yrs.
we have a Dog Lacy and a Cat Anell
I love to collect sorcerer mickey. As of now i have 300 diff. mickeys
in my office at home. I need a new house with a bigger office so i can buy more. Ben does not think this is funny.
If you need to know more just ask.


----------



## SeattleRedBear

jamieandben said:
			
		

> Ben does not think this is funny.


   I think it's hilarious

Steve & Rick here (I'm Steve).  40 & 50 somethings.  We have two cats, Nelson & Jeanette (both boys).  DH is the collector (dvd's).  Own a small 2-bedroom house in the ballard neighborhood of seattle.  was down at DL in october for the 50th anniversary...not sure when we'll get back to wdw again.  what else?

Oh yeah we've been together 10 years now and are grandparents to two baby boys (3 yo & 8 months).  Who (with his mother, Rick's daughter) have been living with us for the last 4 1/2 months in our SMALL house (did I mention our house is SMALL...it's a pretty SMALL house).


----------



## LukenDC

Hi, everyone!

I'm Lucas (33 yrs. old).  I live in Washington, DC but I am originally from San Diego.  I live alone, but have a nice group of friends and a wonderful family who keep me happy.  I work in human resources for a local nonprofit charity.  Interests in addition to Disney include travel, reading, theatre, dining out.


----------



## vascubaguy

Hey everyone!   

I'm Chris (29) and dp is David, aka TuppenceABag (29, he's 3 days older    ) we live in our small 3 bedroom cape cod in Norfolk, Virginia.  We've been together now for 3 years and have 2 cats (Lilo & Milo) and 2 dogs (Belle & Nala).  

Let's see, I'm a junior level higher education administrator (although my title has Senior in it) at a research 1 level university.  I'm also a PhD student (just can't get enough of school... although I have a midterm tonight so my opinion of this might change tomorrow!).

As my user id suggests (if you "got it") I'm a certified SCUBA diver and enjoy it very much, though I don't take the time to enjoy the sport as I should.  David is a Clue collector and Star Wars figure collector and has most every figure.. mostly in boxes right now and packed up in the attic, although he has claims to the attic when I start/finish making it into living space!  Together we also collect Disney snowglobes and we've gotten 1 on every trip to WDW or DL. (Note: this will likely change now that we are DVC members and going to be going 2+ times each year!).  Our house is pretty small so we are quickly running out of "display space".

Umm.... what else... oh, we'll be heading back to WDW in just 9 days and staying for almost 2 weeks.  Then back in October, and December/January.

Well, that's all that comes to mind at the moment (to many stats formulas running thru my head)!

Take care!
Chris


----------



## beckmrk04

I'll introduce myself.

My name is Becky- and I'm straight, but I hang out on the G&L boards because I like the people here better!! 

I'll be 25 in May, I am married to a great guy (Mark) who loves his Star Wars... My dog Jules is my baby. We also have a cat, Daphne, who is evil, although dh likes her. I love to read, I'm very liberal, and I am fiercely opinionated, but generally polite. I majored in Women's Studies. I love to write. I love food. And wine. And a good movie. My husband isn't as into Disney as I am, but he'll gladly make the trip for Star Wars Weekends, so we'll be leaving May 17th. 

I just left my job where I was a Volunteer Coordinator for a Sexual Assault Response Team, and I hate that I had to quit, and I loved my job, but not the anxiety and depression that sometimes goes along with working in that field. And I knew that when Mark and I start a family, being on-call 24 hours a day wasn't going to be very practical...But I am still a bit bummed. And now unemployed!   But, it's getting better.

Hmm. That's me!

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## SteeleTig

Nice to meet y'all  
I figured I'd add a little to my intro.
I'm a professional nanny, I have my BSN in labor and delivery nursing and my Masters in Nurse-Midwifery (CNM) and worked for a few years delivering babies but realized as much as I loved it, I love the day to day caring for kids even more.
Ava has her BS in Public relations but is working as an assistant buyer for a department store (sweaters, knits, swimwear and coats).
We both went to performing arts high schools... different ones though  Neither of us performs, I never did... just LOVE the performing arts and Ava was a musical theatre major in college for a year and half but changed her mind about her future.
Our kids/cats names are Stone Cole, he's a Bombay and 1 year 8 months old and my baby! Babe Ruth is a tiny little guy, we got him on New Years Day from the ASPCA, they estimated he was about a year and a half but based on previous cat experience I'd say he's not quite a year now. He looks kinda like a Russian Blue but has copper eyes.
We hope to have children in a few years... if all works out.


----------



## IlluminationsUK

Hello everyone.

I'm Sam, 29 and live in Leicester in the UK with my DP Jane, Riley the spoilt English Cocker Spaniel and two cats, Dibble and Bean. I work as a team leader for the service administration team of a fire alarm company and am also studying to become a solicitor (lawyer).  We live in a 2 bedroom terraced house on the outskirts of the city but have plans to move to the countryside next year.

Hobbies are hill walking (just started this seriously in the last 6 months, with that and healthy eating I've lost 16 pounds since Christmas!), obsessivley reading every post on this board, researching our up-coming trip and watching football (soccer!).


----------



## IlluminationsUK

Double post - stupid laptop!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Just wanted to say I am enjoying reading about everyone!  

I am Jackskellingtonsgirl, age 35.  DH is 38, DS will be 10.  We have 2 cats and a one-eyed fish that we inheirited from my mom.  Mom asked us to watch the fish while she was away, and when she came back she said DS could keep the fish because she didn't really want him anymore.  Poor fish!

I am also a professional nanny!  Greetings, SteeleTig!  I've been a nanny for the past 12 years - LOVE my job.  I am lucky to currently have amazing employers and darling charges ages 4 & 2.  I have been volunteering with AIDS charities since 1994 and have also become involved somewhat in lobbying for GLBT rights through HRC.

DH is in route sales delivering product to grocery stores.  We have been married since 1992.  I am so proud of the way he has become much more open minded since we have been together!  He thinks the world of our GLBT friends and he has made it a point to let the gay managers at his accounts know that he is a straight ally.  I think that is pretty remarkable for a self-proclaimed redneck!  We have come a long way from those early days of Wrangler jeans and an ugly Chevy truck.  

DS is a cool little guy who loves Star Wars, Godzilla, and King Kong.  He loves to draw, he takes theater classes, and he participates in the Pride Parade and the AIDS walk every year.  He can't wait to go to Disney in August with his "uncles".  This will be our first trip with our friends and we are SOOO excited!  They are the light of DS's life!  Who else would buy him a vintage Luke Skywalker action figure from eBay?  It wasn't in the package so he is allowed to play with it.  Unfortunately Aurora the Naughty Cat also likes to play with it so it has some little teeth marks in one arm.  Battle damage. 

This is a terrific forum!  Hope to meet some of you on a future Disney trip!


----------



## MickeyDee

I'm Deedee...I'll be 31 later this year.  My girlfriend is Joy...we've been together over 7 years.  We lived together for 5 of those, but about a year and a half ago, I moved back home to Texas and she stayed in Massachusetts...this is due to trying to get our finances in order and me making a big career move.  Hopefully, she will be joining me down here in TX within the next year or so. 

I'm a 4th grade teacher (first year!!!) and am obsessed with all things Disney.  Joy and I will be making our first trip to the World together in July.  I went twice as a kid and also on a very very brief visit in college...she went once with several friends after graduating high school.  Originally, this trip also included my parents and my younger sister, but none of them will be able to accompany us this trip, so it will be just the two of us.

No pets currently, though I am hoping to acquire a dog soon..preferably a female English bulldog named, "Lola" who I can dress up in a showgirl outfit and sing "Copa Cabana" to.  (I have a sick sense of humor) And no kids...something that is still up in the air for us, as we have recently discovered we do not see eye-to-eye on this issue.  

In addition to salivating over Mickey Mouse, I am an avid reader, scrapbooker, knitter, and lover of punky alternative-indie music.  I'm also a Sims addict and love video games, movies, and cheesy television.

I love this forum and this is a great thread!  I look forward to reading more about everyone here!


----------



## BigTiggerGuy

Hi Everyone!  I'm Scott, 35 and my SO is Paul, 32.  We have been together almost 8 years and we live in a 3 bedroom 2 1/2 bath townhouse just outside of Atlantic City.  We both work in the casinos and have two cats that we spoil beyond belief.  I would actually prefer dogs but because of my hours at work it wouldn't be fair to leave a dog alone for that long.  The cats could care less!  
Anyway, we love to travel(went to Disney in October and decided to go to Universal next October with 3 friends to check out HHN.  Heading to Key West next month).  It's my mom's 60th birthday so I rented a house just off Duval Street and am taking both my parents and a few of my friends.  This trip should be a real eye opener for mom and dad!    Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## beckmrk04

MickeyDee said:
			
		

> In addition to salivating over Mickey Mouse, I am an avid reader, scrapbooker, knitter, and lover of punky alternative-indie music.  I'm also a Sims addict and love video games, movies, and cheesy television.



Ok- have to ask- what who do you like music-wise and have you ever played the video game Katamari Damacy? It is sooo much fun and I love, love, love it. I'm not big into video games (hubby is), but this one is AWESOME.

Sorry- don't mean to highjack, but inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## majortom

Nice to meet you all. I am Carmi, 41. I split my time between Winter Garden (a 3 bedroom house on 5 acres, 11 minutes from the Cast Gate to Magic Kingdom), and Venice, CA (share a house there with a friend). I am mostly retired (since I sold my stake in a company I helped found, 18 Sep, 1990   ), but every few years I get bored and start doing some consulting (mostly advising technology start ups).

I like to travel, read, watch plays and movies, scuba dive and play/watch soccer (go Manchester United!). I also like good restaurants and will go most anywhere for a good party or a great meal.

In the early stages of a relationship with a new guy, a film student in LA (how novel?).

/carmi


----------



## sfboog

Hi everyone!

I'm Kevin, 36, and my BF is Derek, 30.  We'll be celebrating our first anniversary next month!!  And, we just started planning our first trip to DW together for my birthday this fall (Sept/Oct)!!!!

We both live in San Francisco, but we haven't made the leap of living together just yet.  And since most SF landlords enforce a "no pets" rule, I'm currently petless.  But, I hope to someday have a miniature Schnauzer named Schnapps.

Things I can't live without right now are my iPod and my DVR.  Current television faves include: The Office, Lost, Desperate Housewives, American Idol, 24 (but I'm only on season 1 - thank god for dvd's!).  Current (and all-time) music faves include: The Strokes, Arctic Monkeys, Keane, Jack Johnson, Indigo Girls, REM, Sarah McLachlan, U2, Dave Matthews and my '80s playlists.  

My favorite drink at Starbucks is the cinnamon dolce latte (non-fat, with whip, of course).  And, my favorite attraction at Disney World is Tower of Terror!

And I've been trying to post a pic in my signature since I joined, but that little insert image button just confuses me.

-Kev.


----------



## Kevin&Randall

It's not particularly hard to tell that we are Kevin (age 37) and Randall (age 36).  We have lived in Winter Garden, Florida, for about 3 years.  We've been together now for 14 years.

We enjoy cooking and entertaining (we have family in the area, so we find ourselves entertaining *them* quite a bit).  We also like to dabble in technology -- I-pods, GPS systems, computers, etc.  Randall is also an avid reader when he's not consumed with work.

Entertainment preferences include movies, theater and good TV (Lost, Gray's Anatomy and anything Sci-Fi).  We have one dog - Ginger - that considers herself just a small, furry human.  Unfortunately we are enablers to her dilusions.

Randall



ohhh... top


----------



## iankh

Hi everyone!

I'm Ian and my partner's name is Sukie (who I usually refer to as Hisselfness). We are 50 and 54 years old (I'm the young one) and this year we are celebrating 19 years of being together. (If you can call it celebrating. I often have often found myself thinking that 19 years ago, had I known the impact the words, "wanna come back to my place," would have on my life, I might have thought more carefully before I spoke).

Seriously, it has been a fantastic 19 years together that have seemed only as long an afternoon and we still, after all this time are capable of surprising each other.

Enough with the mush!

We live in Chicago, on the northside (with the El running literally behind our house) with our 3 Maltese (dogs not falcons) Jane Austin, Truman Capote and Tallulah Bankhead.

I am a corporate middle management drudge and Hisselfness is a freelance writer. He is somewhat of a personality in the Chicago community and for years wrote a Chicago gay oral history column. He is currently finishing up a book on Chicago gay history, and writes a weekly comdy column (http://www.chicagofreepress.com/freetime/sukiedelacroix/index.html)  (please keep in mind this is for grown up humor)

When I'm not being a corporate drudge, I am working on the board of my synagogue and am responsible for much of the technology and website (I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my own domain ozhasspoken.com, so if anyone has any ideas, let me know).

Hisselfness and I love WDW, because it is the only place that we ever truly relax (we call it our adult Ritalin).

We used to go down every 18 months but since we have become DVC owners, we seem to be going down more often.

Our next big trip is planned for December. I have convinced Hisselfness to go on a 4 night DCL cruise (5 years of whining helped), followed by 8 nights in WDW (split into 4 nights at BWV and 4 nights at VWL).

We have more recently been going to WDW with our best friend Don, who lives in the upstairs apartment in our cosy 2 family house.

I think that's it ... for now.


----------



## Viki

Hey, guys, great thread!

Gwen and I have been together twenty years, raising two awesome children and quite a few animals along the way. Currently we have two border collies who are way too smart for my good!

I am a consultant and transition specialist, working mostly with Christian congregations as they gear up to deal with long standing conflicts and/or take the next step in their evolution as a organization. I'm also a trainer, traveling around the country training folk who want to do the kind of work I do. It's all a blast. I am very blessed.

Along the way my family has nutured quite the disney addiction. We are DVC owners, AP holders, and if I could figure out how I'd have a part time job there - I'm thinking I'd be terrific as the gal-pal on the Great Movie Ride!


----------



## majortom

iankh said:
			
		

> I am working on the board of my synagogue



What synagogue? My parents live in Skokie, and I am usually back in Chicagoland for the holidays (was just in for Purim and will be back for Pesach).

/carmi


----------



## joanjett1976

This thread is great! 

I am Genevieve and the lil' lady is Val. (I am the one not wearing a Davey Crockett hat in the pic  ). I just turned (gulp) 30 at WDW and Val the spring chicken turned 27 on Valentine's Day.

We live in downtown Montreal and have been together for 3 1/2 years. We hate the snow and find mid-august Orlando oppressive heat quite dandy; keep us away from the a.c!!! 

I am head of acquisitions for MusiquePlus and Musimax, two music/lifestyle stations. I purchase shows from various distributors (MTV, E!, Bravo, NBC, etc...), slap some French subtitles on 'em, call 'em Shirley and put them on the air. Well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but you get the idea...I also serve on video selection committee, ensuring constant replenishing of my IPod and cd/dvd collections.

I love all things WDW/DL, my Ipod video, fashion, trashy tv, travel, shopping, Miami Beach, rollercoasters, sailor tattoos, champagne, cute british lasses (all hail the great winslet-weisz combo) and expensive boutique hotels. I ain't too keen on dinosaurs, onions and being away from the lil' lady on frequent business trips!!


----------



## IlluminationsUK

> I like to travel, read, watch plays and movies, scuba dive and play/watch soccer (go Manchester United!). I also like good restaurants and will go most anywhere for a good party or a great meal.



Come on you reds! 



> Things I can't live without right now are my iPod and my DVR. Current television faves include: The Office, Lost, Desperate Housewives, American Idol, 24 (but I'm only on season 1 - thank god for dvd's!). Current (and all-time) music faves include: The Strokes, Arctic Monkeys, Keane, Jack Johnson, Indigo Girls, REM, Sarah McLachlan, U2, Dave Matthews and my '80s playlists.



Mate, you and I have VERY similar tastes in music and I think I would now die without my ipod video, DP thinks I love it more than her!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Mike here.

DH and I live here in Orlando, have been together 12 years, and currently have three cats.  

What's wrong witht this thread?  According to Cal Thomas we're all single, go to bars every night, bring home mutiple partners, and are very unstable.  People on this thread are mostly stable, in committed relationship, and some of us even have jobs and kids!  WOW  Are we out of whack or is the Right Wing out of touch? ? ?


----------



## SteeleTig

The right wing is soooo out of touch! My straight friends all say Ava and I are the most stable/settled/whatever couple they know... often including their own parents!


----------



## PennyW

Hi everyone     This is really an enjoyable thread.  It's great to get to know something about the people we correspond with!

My name is Penny and my partner is Linda.  We met at work five years ago, and have been together as a couple 4 1/2 years.  I'm in accounting (snooze) and Linda is an Account Manager for a large commercial printing company.

We live about 20 minutes north of Atlanta, and have 2 German Shorthaired Pointers (see the terrors below), Kylie and Senna.

Our first trip to WDW together was last year, the week after Thanksgiving.  We were fortunate to be able to meet up with DIS friends (yay Rose and Crown!) Viki, Gwen, their kids, Sue, Brenda and Traci.  Brenda and Traci predicted that we'd make another trip this May - and they were right.  I talked Linda into an early birthday trip for me    

We both are addicted to Tower of Terror.  Oh, and the margaritas at EPCOT.  Also can't wait to check out Expedition Everest.

Things that make life good ...  giving Linda big hugs every day, playing with our dogs, spending time with my Mom, motoring in my MINI, going to the movies, and weekends.

What a nice group of people we have on this board!


----------



## domnhall

Hi, more of lurker than active poster but I thought I'd introduce myself anyway.  

My name is Don (46), my partner is Sam (36).  I'm an IT guy and currently Sam is employment challenged (but he's trying hard to rectify that - just how many Microbiolgists jobs are there out there?).  Sam has never been to Disneyworld and is not sure he'll enjoy the rides but is willing to go if I really want to.

We currently share a nice 2 bedroom condo in Toronto and are building our life together.  No pets, my dog (15+ years my companion and friend) passed way last May and I have no desire to replace him.

All my life I wanted to go to Disneyworld (well not all my life it wasn't opened for all my life).  I made a promise to myself that I would go before I was 18, then 25, then 30.  For my 35th birthday, I bought a last minute trip and stayed off site and my love affair truly began.

For the next 10 years, I kept up the affair with at least yearly visits (sometimes more often than that).  Mostly traveling alone, or with friends, as I was single a long time.  As such I had looked for resources for single disney fans.  I found this board (the Solo and Adult section) and a few other places.  

I decided to build my own site for single disney fans.  Single or just married to a non-disney fan, it was meant to be a resource for the single traveller in general but the single disney travel specifically.  

Then I met Sam.  And well, my little site is more or less stillborn.  Yet I may still revive it.

Sam is in the process of becoming a Canadian citizen, we're waiting for him to get that before we travel outside of Canada again.  So it will now be a year or 2 before I get back to Disneyworld, but it will be all the sweeter for the wait.


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi Don!


----------



## luvmydogs

Hi everyone! 

My name is Kim, straight woman, but as basic human rights is such an important issue to me, I find myself reading this board so very often.  

I've been married to Dave for 13 years, and this July 10 we'll actually be celebrating the 20th anniversary of our first date.     We have one ds10, Chris, who (when not in the throes of hormonal, pre-teenopause    ) is a great kid--good grades and a football/basketball/baseball player.  We have three dogs and two gerbils, and a myriad of foster animals throughout the year, as I volunteer for a no-kill shelter.  I've also fostered former racing Greyhounds--they are wonderful pets--go get one!    Aside from my family and pets, my love for travel, books and Led Zeppelin run a pretty close second. 

Gay/lesbian/human rights issues, like I said, have always been close to my heart; and if I accomplish anything in  my lifetime, I hope it's to raise my child to befriend, respect and love people of every orientation, race and religion--and I'm proud to say, that boy hasn't let me down yet.   

So nice getting to meet everyone, and I'm looking forward to getting to know you and your families!


----------



## PennyW

Welcome Kim!  It's wonderful to read a post like yours ... made my day


----------



## luvmydogs

PennyW said:
			
		

> Welcome Kim!  It's wonderful to read a post like yours ... made my day



Hi Penny, and thank you for the kind words!  

Your "terrors" are gorgeous, and look like a lot of fun!


----------



## RickinNYC

luvmydogs said:
			
		

> Hi Penny, and thank you for the kind words!
> 
> Your "terrors" are gorgeous, and look like a lot of fun!



Hey Kim, nice to see you over here (she's my buddy for those that don't know).

What's shakin' babycakes?


----------



## PennyW

Kim - Yes, they are fun, and BUSY.  They're both just little over 2 years, so they have more energy than I do!  I noticed you live in Georgia.  We live in the Acworth/Kennesaw area.  Beautiful day here today!


----------



## luvmydogs

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Hey Kim, nice to see you over here (she's my buddy for those that don't know).
> 
> *What's shakin' babycakes?*



You better believe my stuff's shakin' every night, handsome!   

You're so fresh!  

Penny, we live about ten minutes from The Augusta National golf couse in Martinez.  Everyone's gearing up for The Masters right now, and I must admit that even with all the traffic jams, I love it when it's Masters' time!  I meet the most interesting people from all over the world in our local Publix--they always need help making sense of all our food choices!  And I know I'm married and everything, but I just swoon when some gorgeous Australian man asks me where they may find the vegemite!


----------



## sfboog

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> I am head of acquisitions for MusiquePlus and Musimax, two music/lifestyle stations. I purchase shows from various distributors (MTV, E!, Bravo, NBC, etc...), slap some French subtitles on 'em, call 'em Shirley and put them on the air.



Gen, your job sounds great!  I wish I was doing something that interesting.  I'm one of the marketing producers for Gap Online, specifically, the baby division.  I'm constantly surrounded by cutesy one-pieces with unicorns and forest critters on them.   But, I love the people I work with, so it balances out, I guess.  Plus, I spend a lot my days just surfing the web.


----------



## Nisa

Hi all!  My partner & I live in NC and have been best friends for 20 years and together for 10.  Our family consists of a 13 year old son, a cat and an Australian Shepherd thats too smart for her own good!  We've just recently bought our 2nd house and are loving it!  She's an accountant and I work for the state.  We fall into that "boring" category where we work, enjoy our family and live our lives as happily as we can and oh yea....going to Disney in September....yippee!!!


----------



## mikelan6

Hi all!

I am Michael (38) and my DP is Adam (38).  Adam is 3 days older than me.  (I love to rub that in).  Some people think we're brothers.

I live in a high rise condo in Aventura, Florida - yes, near the mall.  I live with my kitty, Julie.  Adam is currently living in Brooklyn, NY, but will be moving in with me in exactly two weeks.

I'm the owner of a travel agency and Adam works in IT, which means we both play with computers.  Adam is a chef and is in the process of converting my baren kitchen into a gourmet's paradise.

We both love to travel.  We met through friends about eighteen months ago  on a Caribbean Cruise and have since been to Barcelona, Buenos Aires, Disneyland, Walt Disney World, and  Denver together.  Oh, Punta Cana too.


----------



## jamieandben

Nisa
what part of NC?
just outside of charlotte here.


----------



## joanjett1976

sfboog said:
			
		

> Gen, your job sounds great!  I wish I was doing something that interesting.  I'm one of the marketing producers for Gap Online, specifically, the baby division.  I'm constantly surrounded by cutesy one-pieces with unicorns and forest critters on them.   But, I love the people I work with, so it balances out, I guess.  Plus, I spend a lot my days just surfing the web.



Yes it can be a lot of fun and allows me to indulge in entertainment industry gossip (for professional reasons, of course) but sometimes, like today, where you must submit your grids and negociate $$$- it just feels like someone is drilling a hole in your head   


Wow! Everyone is so interesting. Aren't we a domestic bunch


----------



## Nisa

We are in Wake Forest.  Just moved here from Raleigh (just 6 miles away).  So far we liking it.  Traffic is crazy!  It's a little closer to my son's school which has been a big plus since he's made the soccer team.  He's also just finished scuba lessons and we'll be going to FL next week so he can certify.  Crazy busy!  I forgot to mention earlier I'm totally addicted to these boards!  We all do seem quite domestic!  What would "they" think?


----------



## nordkin

I am Donna and my DP is Joi.  I am the one on the left in the picture in my signature.  I am pushing 50 and she is just on the other side.  We live in Bethesda, Maryland about 3 miles outside of Washington, DC.  We just celebrated our 19th anniversary the other day and have known one another for 25.  We adopted three older children from Russia in 1992 and early 1993 and have been busy raising them.  Having children created our interest in Disney and now that the children are on their own, we are looking forward to traveling more.  We are hooked on the Disney cruises, but also travel with friends who are not into Disney.  I work in the utility industry and Joi works in the computer industry.


----------



## disneynutt1225

Good Morning everyone! My name is Chris (25) and I'm engaged to Matt (27) - this April we'll have been dating for 9 YEARS!!! I can't believe it. We're finally tying the knot in August - I can't believe it's only 5 months away. I'm straight, but one of my dearest friends is a lesbian and I love her very much. 

I'm currently employment challenged as someone else put it. I hope to have a job in the next week or so (I've been on my second interview for one job already). Keep your fingers crossed!

As you may be able to see by my siggy, DFi is a firefighter. He started as a volunteer 10 years ago, and then decided to make it his career. 

We are all (Dfi, myself, and our beagle Toby) currently living in Long Island with my parents in an effort to pay down debt and save money for a house. Although with housing prices the way they are now, I figure we'll be able to move out in 30 years or so  . 

Being DVC members, we've had the opportunity to go to WDW 3 times in the past year alone. We're going to Disneyland for our honeymoon though, just to shake things up a bit - besides I wilt in the Florida humidity so CA should be good for us in the summer. 

Anyway, that's me (well, us). It's so nice to read about everyone!!


----------



## 2cute4u_08

..


----------



## MickeyDee

beckmrk04 said:
			
		

> Ok- have to ask- what who do you like music-wise and have you ever played the video game Katamari Damacy? It is sooo much fun and I love, love, love it. I'm not big into video games (hubby is), but this one is AWESOME.
> 
> Sorry- don't mean to highjack, but inquiring minds want to know.



Heya!  I am not familiar with Katamari Damacy...what format is it on?  

As for musicians....my three big favorite bands are Sleater-Kinney, Dressy Bessy, and Throwing Muses, but I could create a list of musicians that would crash the board for its length!  LOL


----------



## MickeyDee

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> ...cute british lasses (all hail the great winslet-weisz combo)



Just had to chime in here...Oh, I am QUITE the Winslet fan, myself.  I'm still waiting for Rachel Weisz to grow on my however, despite her resemblance to Kate.  hehe


----------



## Saxton

I'm Sue, 40ish (that sound is me screaming), I work for the government and head up an IT department (I'm a geek).  I love the technical side but there are days when I really hate being a manager.  I'm from Buffalo my but house is actually in the suburbs just a few miles south of the city.  I'm solo ... but if you know any cute women send them my way  !   

I own in DVC (OKW and BWV) and I have family near Disney so I'm down there quite a bit - in fact I'm heading down again in 1 week (March 26), just went in January and I'm going in May, October and December too.  I love to travel and get to do some for work.  I love music, almost anything but country, but I really have a thing for older blues and jazz ... Billie Holiday, Louis Armstrong, Duke Ellington ... and of course, broadway musicals.  I'm also into food and wine.  In fact, some friends of mine own a winery and I'm involved in it - when we get a bit bigger I'm going to push to get into the Food and Wine Festival.  

I really enjoy reading about everyone - we've got a good group ... not quite the wild and crazy types, more like Ozzie and Harriet (or maybe Ozzie and Ward, Harriet and June!).
Disneynutt1225 - what's going on with the wedding plans?  Did you get the bridesmaid's dresses?  Nothing from Gone with the Wind, right?!


----------



## Eeyoresfriend

Hi, I'm Tina, my partner is Diane. We're from Oklahoma (well I'm not from there I just live there...lol) We've been to Disney 1 time together. I've been over 20 times in my life. I'm looking forward to going back again. Never been for Gay Days, but maybe one year. I'm kinda partial to the International Food and Wine Festival. Plus it's a little cooler then.


----------



## disneynutt1225

Saxton said:
			
		

> Disneynutt1225 - what's going on with the wedding plans?  Did you get the bridesmaid's dresses?  Nothing from Gone with the Wind, right?!



The plans are going on pretty well, thanks! Nothing from Gone with the Wind. In fact, they all love the dress - it's a princess cut, off the shoulder gown. It has beading at the top across the neckline and it's a mauvy-pink (it's called Daphne Rose, actually). They all say they like it, not sure if they're humoring me or what, but at least they can lie well, LOL. I got my headpiece and veil last week - I feel like a princess!!! And yesterday I went to purchase my gift for DFi - a very nice Movado watch - and I bought myself a diamond pendant to wear on my wedding day. 

I still have to meet the florist, but I can't do that until I get the swatches. They'll hopefully arrive soon. I can't believe I'm getting married in 5 months. Time flies!! 

Are you sorry you asked yet?


----------



## FigmentGuy

Howdy Ya'll.  I'm Miles(23 on leftside) and my partner of 6 years is Edward(26 rightside).  We started out pretty young, and all of our old queens said we would never last.  We met on the internet and things just went well from there.  Currently we are both searching for new jobs (not happy w/our current locations).   Edward has been to Disney about 8 times...  Only 2 times for me.  Ed convinced me to go in 2004 and about one week after returning I was determined to go back fall of 2005. So Miles is now a disneyworld freak.. aka.. Figmentguy.

Upon my first trip we saw La Nouba, and that is when I developed another love. Cirque Du Soleil is the best!!  Currently we are planning a trip to vegas next spring to catch the four cirque shows there.  After that trip I'm shooting for another two-week stay at WDW in fall of 2008! (such a long time to wait)   Outside of that we are just two normal boring guys in the state of Michigan.

(Here we are behind The Tree of Life. . . .Ed has to really work at a prompted smile.... lol   )


----------



## Mama Twinkles

Congratulations on your upcoming marriage, Chris.  I've been checking out some very snazzy rings on bluenile.com if your DFi needs some recommendations!

It's so nice to read everyone's introductions.  Sorry I'm too private to post much personal info here, but I've been thinking that all of us on this board should really think about a WDW meet to celebrate our collective gayness and CSP-ness.  I'm serious.  Our own mini Gay Day with raiments in a more fetching color than red, preferably with glitter and rhinestones.


----------



## Viki

Hey Miles great to have you with us!


----------



## Valentine

Hi All.. Nice to see the regular faces.. as well as some new ones hanging out!

Okay... Sorry I haven't been around too much to keep up with everyone.. I am in the middle of Tech Week for Miss Saigon.. we open next weekend... I actually just got home from Loading into the theatre all day!! UGH!!  

Anyway... for the new folks.. and the OLD ones too! LOL!!

I am Kathy... I live in Brooklyn, NY... I am single, Have 3 Kitties... Licorice, Skittles and Peanut.. (AND NO they were not all named after food on purpose.. Complete coincidence!! LOL!!)  I love Disney, Theatre, People, Animals and Kids.. lots and lots of kids!!!  Especially the little guy in my siggie.. my nephew JoJo who I get to take on his very first Disney Vacation in August!!!       To pay the rent I am a personal lines insurance agent... you know.. the good hands people    and for fun I am into local theatre... I perform, direct, Choreograph, set design, etc... etc... etc...  And to further contest the stereotypical grids.. although I am single.. I do not troll the bars and take home various partners either! LOL!! So, I really wonder where they get this crap!

I am looking forward to meeting some of you all at a dismeet or two sometime in the future... we did attempt the 2nd annual one in January.. but.. that one didn't work out!! (Sorry Iankh!!)  My future trips to DW include May 4-9 for the Minnie Marathon... and then August 25-Sept 1.   This DVC stuff is dangerous!! LOL!!

Well.. I am off to have some dinner!  I look forward to reading more about all of you!  

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Valentine said:
			
		

> My future trips to DW include ...August 25-Sept 1. This DVC stuff is dangerous!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> Kathy


 
Hey, Kathy, we're going to have to meet up. We overlap! We'll be there 8/25-9/3.


----------



## ILuvDVC2

Hi all, I'm Steve, I'm 36 years old, and we live in Jersey City, NJ.  My partner Page is 46 and is originally from Baltimore.  I'm originally from rural Missouri, and until last February, Page and I lived in Chicago, his home for the previous 26 years and mine for the last 13.  I took a promotion with my job that required us to relocate to the New York City area, which is how we ended up in Jersey City.  I'm an HR manager for a large specialty retail company, and Page is an actor/director/writer/producer.  We have two dogs, Ariel (17) and Molly (7), and two cats, Eve (14) and Solomon (11).

On August 13th we'll celebrate 11 years as a couple.  We had a commitment ceremony on September 5, 1998 in Chicago, and it was fantastic to have our family and friends with us to celebrate our love for each other.  We celebrate the anniversary of both the day we met and our ceremony.

We have been DVC owners since January 1, 2000.  We were lucky enough to have friends who are DVC members, and they invited us to spend the Millenium celebration with them.  We stayed at Old Key West, and immediately fell in love with the resort.  We asked tons of questions of our friends, who encouraged us to make an appointment to meet with a DVC rep.  We met with Mary McCarthy at 12 p.m. on January 1, and  by 3 p.m. we were DVC members!

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Boston5602

Hi Everyone

My name is Gary , I live just south of Boston and I'm 36. I'm single and have some great friends and family. I have two sisters and one of them with my two nieces live with me . My oldest niece is 10 and she's been with me to WDW 8 times.My other sister is married and live 1/2 mile away. They joined me and 16 of my friends for the week last summer in Provincetown.  I usually go to Disney with family or I go with friends for gay week, I LOVE Disney that time of year.I was surprised to find out it WASN'T High season in Disney . I've gone 1-3 times a year for the last 11 and this week I finally bought DVC at BWV.P-town and gay week are out for this year because of buying but My niece and I are going to " sneak " down this summer for a little Disney fun!

In regards to what some other people are talking about. I ,too, do not troll the bars or take just anyone home for a little FUN. I'm just as boring as everyone else. I work for a newspaper , come home we have dinner walk the dog , a pug named Bailey, help do homework run the oldest to cheerleading put them to bed watch a little tv and then some sleep, wake up start all over doing all this while waiting to go back to DISNEY. Although tomorrow I'm heading down to Rhode Island to participate in the states Triple Crown Event , this is the--- Ms. Gay RI , Miss Lesbian RI , and Mr Gay RI.

Now if I could find someone who wants to join me in all that and can buy more points in DVC I'm all set   


See you round the boards


----------



## ken-nitan

Ken-nitan, which is what my littlest brother calls me.  I have two, brothers that is, both younger, and as different as night and day.  They're all I have right now, I'm fresh out of a BF as of last year.  Moved out, and I'm going back to college, doing the stuff that I never seemed to get done when I was living with my ex.  These boards have been GREAT, not only in helping me plan my trip in May, but also in reading lots of great, loving posts from some really wonderful people!  I wish I could meet some of you.  The loving words on this board are inspirational.  Haven't always had the warmest reception in life, and I feel so comfortable and fuzzy here.


----------



## FigmentGuy

ken-nitan said:
			
		

> ....and I feel so comfortable and fuzzy here.



awwwwww     I agree there is some cool people here.


----------



## Artaxx

Hi everyone, I'm Joe (28) and my partner's name is Beau (25). We live in Syracuse, Ny, which is basically only known for its snowfall and lack of sunshine. In the past few years we have become full-fledged Disney freaks.  I grew up going to Disney every few years. I finally got Beau to come with me in 2002 and now we are both obsessed. 

We have 2 cats, Artaxx and Ezma. Yes, we named her after Yzma from "The Emporer's New Groove", one of our favorite disney movies! For those wondering, Artaxx is from "The Never-Ending Story". It was the name of Atrayu's Horse. 

Well that's a little bit about us. I was so glad to find this board and I can't wait to post here more often and get to know some of you really cool better!


----------



## Shoevg

Hi everyone, my name is Shoe and my partner is Jules, and we live just outside of San Francisco.  We have been together for a little over 7 years.  I actually work for Disney Cruise Lines and I am currently home for the summer to direct a resident camp.  I will hopefully be returning in August. Jules works as a contract admin. for a gardening company.  

We have 3 cats. All holly terrors.  They are forest, Arnie and Dusty.  We are huge animal fans and would have more if space and time allowed us too. 
We are also big Disney fans, have gone to Disney World 3 times together and been on a Disney Cruise as well.  We hope to go again really soon.  Trying to take a trip down to Disneyland as soon as the weather gets nicer out here in the west.

I have been hanging out on these boards for a while...like to see what the guest say about our product and never really posted anything.  It's good to see so many cool down to earth people.


----------



## StormTigger

Wow.. 3 Tiggers and 2 of them 35... personally I think that's kind of cool

Hi all. I'm Storm (yes that's my real name).  I'm 35, and a Disneyaholic, Tigger obsesseded, Stitch loving, bear chaser. Don't worry SeattleRedBear, my DP Jeffrey (33) has declaired me retired for the past 9.5 years and I'm happy w/ just being a bear watcher now.

My love for Disney actually started w/ this screen name on IRC.  Was going to use "stormtiger" but it was taken so I went w/ StormTigger, and it stuck as people in the chat room started calling me "Tigg".  Next thing I knew I had a part time job at a local Disney Store and it was downhill into Disneyaholism from there.  Jeffrey is also a Disney fan, but he has more self control then I do.

To pay for my habbit (Disney Store was the most expensive job I've ever had), I'm work in IT in St Louis, but trying to figure out a way to move to FL (or at least further south and east).  Winters aren't bad here in St Louis, but I'm truly over the cold and ready to move to the Sunshine state (and of course being closer to the big cheese wouldn't hurt either).

Our next planned trip down to the world is Dec 2-9 when we are taking another couple down on their 1st trip.  I did just get picked for a team from work heading down to FL in Apr, and managed to talk my boss into to letting me stay a couple extra days so I can go get my fix and pay homage to the Mouse.   Jeffrey will be joining me.  We are hoping that these couple days will cut back on the shakes of having to go w/o for so long. 

Hobbies include anything Disney (esp , , , and Beast), role playing games (mostly AD&D and Marvel), listening to music (Pop, Dance, R&B, and yes.. I'll say it.. Disco), and spending way to much time on the computer . Oh, and sitting in my best friends jacuzzi (mainly cuz I don't have one... yet).

I must say ... as an Disneyaddict, I love the Disboards, and this board imparticular is great to help me get thru those rough days!    Hope to get to meet up w/ any and everyone at a Dis-meet some day!


----------



## WebmasterPete

Well, I know I introduced myself on an earlier thread, but the board seems to have grown a bit in the last few months  

For those who don't know me, I'm Pete Werner, and I live in Orlando with my partner of 4 years, Walter.  I started the DIS back in June of 1997 - safe to say it's grown a little since then   My full time job is making sure you people don't kill each other, while Walter works in the law enforcement field.  Hobbies include video games (haven't touched anything else since getting my 360 - gamertag is MrChips), working on my house (I've become quite the little domestic in the last few years), and cooking (particularly baking - I find it VERY relaxing and my chocolate cake will kill you).  

I'm really glad to see so many people visiting this forum.  I took some crap from people about it, but that only serves to deepen my conviction 

Pete


----------



## IlluminationsUK

Hi everyone!  Another boring couple here, sometimes I wonder where people get this bar-crawling-child-converting stereotype from!!  

Edited to say: THANKS PETE!  This board is great.


----------



## joanjett1976

MickeyDee said:
			
		

> Just had to chime in here...Oh, I am QUITE the Winslet fan, myself.  I'm still waiting for Rachel Weisz to grow on my however, despite her resemblance to Kate.  hehe



Ha! Well one cannot really compare The Mummy 2 to Heavenly Creatures. Hopefully Rachel will start getting more, ahem, substancial parts.

Just read your other post where you mention Sleater Kinney. I was a huge fan as well. I even lived in Olympia WA for three years!


----------



## mickeymousemom

Okay...I finally got over here to introduce myself.  My name is Kris and I'm a straight 40 yo female married for 14 years to a wonderful man(Todd).  We are the parents to 3 beautiful DD's(the oldest is from my first marriage, but has been practically raised by Todd) who range in age from 2 to 16.  
I am a very open-minded individual and I frequent this forum because, as another poster mentioned, I really like the people!  
I am a former Ophthalmology Tech who is now a SAHM and an on and off nursing student(RN, BSN).  DH works for Daimler Chrysler and may go back to school someday to become a teacher.  He's also into Demolitions derbies and is as open-minded as I am.  
We are big Disney lovers around here, except for my 16yo, who thinks there are better things in life(she loves it, just won't admit to it).  Epcot is our favorite park and my youngest DD knew all the Disney Princess names before she was 2.  RnRC is my favorite ride. 

I have enjoyed reading about all of you!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Storm Tigger -
Maybe we'll cross paths in December!  DH, DS and I will be doing the "quick & cheap" tour Dec. 2-5!  We got a nasty letter from the truancy board for taking DS out for 4 days in October, so we have to be sly about taking him out again.  We really want to see WDW at the holidays, so we figure quick & cheap is better than "not at all".  Our big trip this year is in August with my dear friend and his partner of 10 years.  DH will get his 2007 vacation assignment the Monday after Thanksgiving, so we don't want to do a huge trip in December in case we end up going early in '07.  

Pete -
Can't thank you enough for the boards!  I think the G/L forum was a terrific idea and everyone seems to be enjoying it!


----------



## StormTigger

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> Well, I know I introduced myself on an earlier thread, but the board seems to have grown a bit in the last few months
> 
> For those who don't know me, I'm Pete Werner, and I live in Orlando with my partner of 4 years, Walter.  I started the DIS back in June of 1997 - safe to say it's grown a little since then   My full time job is making sure you people don't kill each other, while Walter works in the law enforcement field.  Hobbies include video games (haven't touched anything else since getting my 360 - gamertag is MrChips), working on my house (I've become quite the little domestic in the last few years), and cooking (particularly baking - I find it VERY relaxing and my chocolate cake will kill you).
> 
> I'm really glad to see so many people visiting this forum.  I took some crap from people about it, but that only serves to deepen my conviction
> 
> Pete



OMG!  The creator of Dis is "family"!!    

Sorry Ole Mighty Webmaster  must have missed your intro's before, but I think this just made my morning.    You could actually kill me w/ chocolate cake! (please do!  StormTigger loves chocolate cake!)

I can't imagine all the crap you must have taken cuz of this forum but thank you much for all your work   , patience  , and bravery .  You be da greatest in my book!  

(   - me... this is almost too funny in some cases)


----------



## Boston5602

StormTigger said:
			
		

> OMG!  The creator of Dis is "family"!!
> 
> )




Nice learning all about people on this board, and HHHEEEYYYY Pete   THANKS


----------



## majortom

Valentine said:
			
		

> And to further contest the stereotypical grids.. although I am single.. I do not troll the bars and take home various partners either! LOL!! So, I really wonder where they get this crap!



First, the stereotype is about gay men, not lesbians.  Second, while there are clearly many people that do not fit this picture, you cannot seriously tell me that you (everyone one on here) do not have friends or acquaintances that fit that image! It seems that most of us on here are older and more settled. While I am not a regular at bars and clubs, I have quite a few (mostly younger) friends that are.

This image is primarily fostered because people who do fit it are also most easily identified as gay. The monogamously coupled fireman or policeman is not noticed by most straight people simply because without real personal interaction, there is no way for them to know he or she even exists.

/carmi


----------



## mickeysaver

Wow, neat thread.  It's nice learning a little more about all of you. I guess it's my turn now.

I am Maggie (38) and I my partner is Gabby (32).  We met on the net almost 7 years ago.  We celebrate our anniversary on the day that I proposed to her.  So, we have been engaged now for 6-1/2 years.  I am waiting for my country's laws to catch up with the reality of the world that we live in....luckily, I am pretty patient about such things.

We have 4 Chihuahuas.  Deuce, who has Epilepsy; Beanie, who has a bad heart; Perdita, who has ADHD....not officially diagnosed, but it's so freakin' obvious; and our newest baby that was named before we got her.....Cinderella, who is trying really hard to get the whole housebreaking thing down pat.  We have 4 cats.  BC (Black Cat) was our first pet.  We saved her from the garden department at Home Depot.  George is our gay kitty.  I have never met a prissier cat and he is such a momma's boy.  Cha-Cha is quite possibly my favorite pet.  He is just the sweetest cat and is just the most beautiful blue color.  Arwen is our tiniest cat and the most adept hunter.  Cha-Cha saw her wandering around alone in our old apartment complex and brought her home with him for us to care for.  Arwen and Cha-Cha are closer to one another than any of our other animals are....it's very sweet.  Finally, we have one hamster, Chip.  Chip is the sweetest hamster that either of us has ever owned.  He loves his excerise ball and dried peaches.

Ok, now that the herd has been covered.    Gabby works for a software company that services physicians offices providing billing and electronic medical records.  She travels 4-5 days a week now.  We are still adjusting to her being gone most of the time.  It just makes us focus with the time that we do have to spend with one another.  Gabby has worked a variety of jobs since we first met.  She is constantly in search of the perfect job.  I don't know that she will ever find the job that she truly has a passion for and will not become bored with, but I can dream.  I work for a pediatic medical office.  I have been with the same office for almost 11 years.  I love what I do, but as with any job, sometimes it's the coworkers that will drive you bonkers.

Gabby and I bought our first home together just over a year ago.  It's a 1974 split level brick ranch.  It's on a nice 1/2 acre lot that backs up to woods that are not zoned for development.  So, our cats have a safe home.  We occasionally have deer, fox, and raccoons in our backyard and the trees are filled with lots of beautiful birds.  While the interior of the home is an ongoing project, it's so nice having a home of our own instead of an apartment.

Gabby and I both have Ranger pickup trucks.  She has the big tires and dreams of adding a 3 inch lift kit.  I am happy to have mine as is, with a few meaningful stickers....like Stitch and a rainbow Mickey head.

Gabby being a Florida grrl, has been to WDW many, many times....like close to 80.  She has even been to DL, but it was before DCA came along.  I have never been to DL, but I have been to WDW about 8 times now.  The last 4 times have been with Gabby...the last being in December of last year.  We have plans on being there again in late October/early November of 2007, to celebrate my 40th birthday.

And, in case you haven't seen my signature, our favorite charity is Bert's Big Adventure.  It's a local charity that I can't say enough good things about.  Gabby and I have collected pins and lanyards from folks from all over the world over the last 3 years in order to provide all the kids with a special souvenier and the ability to pin trade.  Anyone that wants more information about the pins and lanyards project, please email me.

Ok, I guess that's more than most of you ever wanted to know, but I am pretty much an open book.  Maggie


----------



## Eeyoresfriend

I was kind of hurried when I posted last so I will go more indepth...LOL

I'm Tina, and my g/f is Diane. I will be turning 30 this year (and we won't go into her age b/c she'll kill me...LOL) We are HUGE Dis Nuts (me probably more so than her although she was the one that suggested WDW for my birthday present which shocked me) 

Our herd consists of 2 Westies and a Lab. Roxie and Lucky are the Westies and Casey is the lab. They are all a handful, and Roxie just got fixed so she is being ultra winey this weekend. We live in  house in OK. Being from FL it took a little adjustment but I love it here and I don't have to deal with the darn FL traffic...LOL

I'm an Insurance agent and she (as she puts it) watches TV for a living. She is the one who makes sure you guys out there get to see all the live feeds from breaking new, and makes sure all the sports stuff is wired to the networks. Without what she does no one would see the Superbowl...LOL

I've been to WDW more times than I could possbly care to count and she's been twice. She loves it (and sometimes I think I created a monster especially with the amount of souvies she ends up bringing back with her) I thought my pin trading was a bit extreme until we went together. LOL

So now it's just a matter of waiting it out and planning planning planning for our next trip.

Nice meeting y'all, and very cool of Pete to post. I had no idea he was family!


----------



## SeattleRedBear

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> I'm really glad to see so many people visiting this forum.  I took some crap from people about it, but that only serves to deepen my conviction
> Pete


Pete -- Thanks so much for making this forum happen.  As you've already seen it is a safe space for people to just be who they are.  There was a line from another post of yours that is still stuck with me (for good or bad)

"Walter....my wife's name is WALTER"    

Thanks again.


----------



## Viki

SeattleRedBear said:
			
		

> Pete -- Thanks so much for making this forum happen. As you've already seen it is a safe space for people to just be who they are. There was a line from another post of yours that is still stuck with me (for good or bad)
> 
> "Walter....my wife's name is WALTER"
> 
> Thanks again.


 
OMG - that's hysterical!


----------



## Mama Twinkles

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> I'm really glad to see so many people visiting this forum.  I took some crap from people about it, but that only serves to deepen my conviction
> 
> Pete



Pete, you are a stand-up guy.  Thank you for all you do for everyone here, and for courageously acting on your convictions.  The gay-straight solidarity on this board is a beautiful counterpoint to the all-too-unapologetic homophobia on the Community Board.  It is not surprising that you caught some flak for creating this forum.    

Now, on a tasteless note, I must ask whether "tag fairy" is an inside joke.


----------



## SeattleRedBear

Mama Twinkles said:
			
		

> ...but I've been thinking that all of us on this board should really think about a WDW meet to celebrate our collective gayness and CSP-ness.  I'm serious.  Our own mini Gay Day with raiments in a more fetching color than red, preferably with glitter and rhinestones.


Well, I don't know if all of us would go for the glitter and rhinestones (I stand out in a crowd anyway, but it's great for those who want to feel 'pretty' (_do I feel a Broadway thread coming on again?_) but I would LOVE for the color to be something other than RED!  Redheads (and former redheads   ) do not look good in most of the reds that are used in clothing.  I know it makes sense from a visibility perspective, but I'm in complete agreement with you...would a second event (with a different color and during a more sensible time of the year) really be out of the question?


----------



## Valentine

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> I'm really glad to see so many people visiting this forum.  I took some crap from people about it, but that only serves to deepen my conviction
> 
> Pete



Thanks for your Conviction!! We ALL appreciate it.. and Everything you do!!

Kathy


----------



## Mama Twinkles

SeattleRedBear said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know if all of us would go for the glitter and rhinestones (I stand out in a crowd anyway, but it's great for those who want to feel 'pretty' (_do I feel a Broadway thread coming on again?_) but I would LOVE for the color to be something other than RED!  Redheads (and former redheads   ) do not look good in most of the reds that are used in clothing.  I know it makes sense from a visibility perspective, but I'm in complete agreement with you...would a second event (with a different color and during a more sensible time of the year) really be out of the question?



Maybe the shirts could have two Prince Charmings or two Cinderellas (in fabulous and sensible riding boots, of course) astride a besequined horse, all in a tasteful, ultramoderne palette suited to any skin or hair tone.  

I think a meet in late Nov. 2007 (right after T'Giving weekend) might be nice in terms of weather, crowds, decorations and time left to save and collectively clear schedules for trip.


----------



## PennyW

Mama Twinkles said:
			
		

> I think a meet in late Nov. 2007 (right after T'Giving weekend) might be nice in terms of weather, crowds, decorations and time left to save and collectively clear schedules for trip.


You don't have to ask us twice!!   We're in   

We went the week after Thanksgiving last year, and it was great.  The weather was beautiful (cool at night but not bad), and the crowds were minimal.


----------



## Mama Twinkles

PennyW said:
			
		

> You don't have to ask us twice!!   We're in
> 
> We went the week after Thanksgiving last year, and it was great.  The weather was beautiful (cool at night but not bad), and the crowds were minimal.



How exciting!  Maybe this can really happen.  

A few ideas for a gay (and allies) old time: A fireworks cruise, a private safari, b'fast at Crystal Palace, an evening at Jellyrolls, lunch at Prime Time.


----------



## dkostel

Hi, 
I'm Donna & I just celebrated 40 at DL last week with my D? (D woman I see occasionally who doesn't want to label the relationship *(women @#!!!)*, didn't know how to abbreviate).  
I live in Chicago with a friend whom I own the house with.  I work at a university in the finance department & am working on getting my CPA so I can move to sunny FL.  In addition to WDW I have family there.  I have a cat Emily and a Parrot Disney (who loves to dance to the Tiki room theme). 
I love Scuba diving and travel (although oddly enough most trips end up at one Disney park or another   ).  
My family will most likely be at WDW around Thanksgiving so I'd be in for a meet.


----------



## majortom

Mama Twinkles said:
			
		

> How exciting!  Maybe this can really happen.
> 
> A few ideas for a gay (and allies) old time: A fireworks cruise, a private safari, b'fast at Crystal Palace, an evening at Jellyrolls, lunch at Prime Time.



I would be happy to host a BBQ at my place in Winter Garden, or depending on how much people want to spend, could arrange a special lunch or dinner at either Emeril's Tchoup Chop or Emeril's Orlando.

/carmi


----------



## Mama Twinkles

majortom said:
			
		

> I would be happy to host a BBQ at my place in Winter Garden, or depending on how much people want to spend, could arrange a special lunch or dinner at either Emeril's Tchoup Chop or Emeril's Orlando.
> 
> /carmi



What a generous offer!  I think I'll start a fresh thread on the the topic of a meet so as not to overshadow the purpose of this introductions thread.


----------



## DavidUK

Hello There!

My name is David and i'm a 22 year old student in sexy leicester but originally i'm from a place called Solihull - don't worry i don't know where it is either - my lovely boyfriend is called Mark and he's 24 and from leicester but has since got himself a Job in London and so works down there from monday to friday and comes home to me at weekends not ideal but neccesary till i move down when i graduate or if i get a job here in leicester he'll move back.

I study interactive design i won't explain cus you'll sleep! but it's cool and hopefully will get me Joe Rhode's job sometime or another! i also work at the lovely National Space Centre as Space Crew it's good but definately not a long term thing! (unless they let me redesign the whole place!)

I'm a big disney geek and am slowly indoctrinating my lovely boy into the mousekateers! he's got a very cool job and works so so hard to keep me in nice DVDs!! (and to pay for our holiday!! hehe!) he teaches health and drug education and sexual health and parenting and healthy eating and everything else that they ask him to do! he's great and works with a lovely Giraffe called Harold!

I am also a member of an improvisational group called Bachaman Turner Improvise so if any of you find yourselves in Leicester come and laugh at me!

anyway i've rambled for aggggeeess! but ishall be posting more now my laptop is back up and running (so much better to post in bed!)

Kisses and a new series of Green Wing
David
not sleeping!


----------



## Saxton

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> The plans are going on pretty well, thanks! Nothing from Gone with the Wind. In fact, they all love the dress - it's a princess cut, off the shoulder gown. It has beading at the top across the neckline and it's a mauvy-pink (it's called Daphne Rose, actually). They all say they like it, not sure if they're humoring me or what, but at least they can lie well, LOL. I got my headpiece and veil last week - I feel like a princess!!! And yesterday I went to purchase my gift for DFi - a very nice Movado watch - and I bought myself a diamond pendant to wear on my wedding day.
> 
> I still have to meet the florist, but I can't do that until I get the swatches. They'll hopefully arrive soon. I can't believe I'm getting married in 5 months. Time flies!!
> 
> Are you sorry you asked yet?


 
I'm sure the dresses are beautiful!  I can't tell you how many weddings I stood up in ... some with good dresses and some that I erased from my memory.  But if they all like the dress then that's a good sign.  And you do know that you are obligated to post pictures after the wedding!!  

Wow, a Movado for him and a diamond pendant for you ... I'm jealous!!  But since it's your wedding you deserve the best.


----------



## MickeyDee

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Ha! Well one cannot really compare The Mummy 2 to Heavenly Creatures. Hopefully Rachel will start getting more, ahem, substancial parts.
> 
> Just read your other post where you mention Sleater Kinney. I was a huge fan as well. I even lived in Olympia WA for three years!



You're a SK fan AND a Kate fan?  Ohmygoodness!  I'm going to have to officially declare you my new best friend!!  I'm so jealous you lived in Olympia!  hehe


----------



## beckmrk04

MickeyDee said:
			
		

> Heya!  I am not familiar with Katamari Damacy...what format is it on?
> 
> As for musicians....my three big favorite bands are Sleater-Kinney, Dressy Bessy, and Throwing Muses, but I could create a list of musicians that would crash the board for its length!  LOL



Katamari Damacy- we play it on PS2. It's a Japanese game that has been imported, and hilariously translated. Anywho- you are a little guy and you roll around a sticky ball (a katamari) and pick stuff up for the King of the Cosmos, who accidentally obliterated all the stars (he turns your sticky ball creations back into stars). The funny thing is you pick up the CRAZIEST things- from sushi to cats to people and if you get big enough whales, cars, dinosaurs, loch ness monsters... It's a hoot. Actually- "We love Katamari" is the new one- only about $20 or so anywhere.... It's super addictive and highly entertaining.


----------



## disneynutt1225

Saxton said:
			
		

> And you do know that you are obligated to post pictures after the wedding!!



Of course I will!


----------



## RainbowCloak

Hi folks,

I am a good ole-boy from Hotlanta, GA.  I get to WDW a few times each year, and currently planning my next trip for the infamous gay day week.

Beyond that, I live in a nice apartment with my kids (the cats) and I work too much, get paid too little, and a big pop culture fan (super-heroes rock!)

Big fan of the Disney villains (Maleficient is FAAAAAbulous!)

So, that's who I am.. now I'll go back to lurkin..


----------



## FigmentGuy

beckmrk04 said:
			
		

> Katamari Damacy- we play it on PS2. It's a Japanese game that has been imported, and hilariously translated. Anywho- you are a little guy and you roll around a sticky ball (a katamari) and pick stuff up for the King of the Cosmos, who accidentally obliterated all the stars (he turns your sticky ball creations back into stars). The funny thing is you pick up the CRAZIEST things- from sushi to cats to people and if you get big enough whales, cars, dinosaurs, loch ness monsters... It's a hoot. Actually- "We love Katamari" is the new one- only about $20 or so anywhere.... It's super addictive and highly entertaining.



Yay for Katamari!  The Bf and I love this game also!  We just recently got another couple addicted to the game too.  When we play, who doesnt have the controller in hand gets to sing the 'back up music' for the round. Too much fun!

We cant help but notice that the "king" has a noticeable 'feature'! lol, Everytime we see that 'feature' we think of David Bowie from the Labyrinth!

...and the best line of the game... ROYAL RAINBOW!


----------



## FergieTCat

I don't think I introduced myself.

I'm Donna.  I'm single (although dating a doctor -- there's a Jewish mother in Delray Beach beaming!).  I live in Forest Hills, Queens, New York with 2 gray tabbies. 

I am a CSP -- must be from volunteering at Broadway Cares, Amfar, etc.  Nothing you can say will faze me.

Someday, when we all get together and drink heavily, I will tell you the tale of the weekend Princess Diana died.  It involves me and two gay men, one of whom named his cat after the princess (hint:  it's Fergie's sister and I now own both of them).  We would have submitted on spec to "Will & Grace", but they'd never believe us!!


----------



## Viki

FergieTCat said:
			
		

> Someday, when we all get together and drink heavily, I will tell you the tale of the weekend Princess Diana died. It involves me and two gay men, one of whom named his cat after the princess (hint: it's Fergie's sister and I now own both of them). We would have submitted on spec to "Will & Grace", but they'd never believe us!!


 
Darlin' you're singing my song! What, exactly, are we drinking???


----------



## Aurora3

Originally from Northern California, I've been in South Texas for the past eight years.  Numbers-wise I'm 47 and have a 12 year old daughter. I'm currently adjusting to being single after a 17 year relationship with a woman who could take or leave Disney and can't stand roller coasters (what was I thinking?!?) I'm a DVC member and thank goodness the points are all mine.  I'm an attorney, have a boring-nice house in a very boring-nice neighborhood where the kids play outside and neighbors talk to each other (yawn).  I want to go live with The Mouse when I retire. I get to WDW at least once a year and the next trip I have planned is for Spring Break 2007. DD wants to take two of her friends so I'll be getting a 2 bdrm villa for the first time.   
A meet sounds like a great idea. A second trip in late Fall 2007 is certainly do-able for me!


----------



## vyse22

Hello to all. I am Shonda (on the left) and I am 29. Marcy is 34 and we live in southern Illinois. This year will be my first trip to Disney and for my 30th bday. We have 5 cats so we fit in with the lesbians and the cat stereotype. That is okay, they are the babies of the house. If you want to know more, just ask and I will be happy to tell you.


----------



## joanjett1976

MickeyDee said:
			
		

> You're a SK fan AND a Kate fan?  Ohmygoodness!  I'm going to have to officially declare you my new best friend!!  I'm so jealous you lived in Olympia!  hehe



Ha Ha! AND a DISney fan. You would think never the three shall meet, huh?

Olympia is very interesting at first and then incredibly frustrating. Lots of late nights, lots of drinking. Oh and I managed to somehow squeze in school!


----------



## FergieTCat

It's gonna be strong and at least a double!!



			
				Viki said:
			
		

> Darlin' you're singing my song! What, exactly, are we drinking???


----------



## MickeyDee

beckmrk04 said:
			
		

> Katamari Damacy- we play it on PS2. It's a Japanese game that has been imported, and hilariously translated. Anywho- you are a little guy and you roll around a sticky ball (a katamari) and pick stuff up for the King of the Cosmos, who accidentally obliterated all the stars (he turns your sticky ball creations back into stars). The funny thing is you pick up the CRAZIEST things- from sushi to cats to people and if you get big enough whales, cars, dinosaurs, loch ness monsters... It's a hoot. Actually- "We love Katamari" is the new one- only about $20 or so anywhere.... It's super addictive and highly entertaining.



Oh, okay!  That does sound familiar!  I'll have to check it out!  Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## MickeyDee

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Ha Ha! AND a DISney fan. You would think never the three shall meet, huh?
> 
> Olympia is very interesting at first and then incredibly frustrating. Lots of late nights, lots of drinking. Oh and I managed to somehow squeze in school!




So, Olympia is like all those other small eclectic party college cities, huh?  lol  

and yes....Disney fans to boot!!!  LOL  Too funny!  Just another link in the armour of new best friendom!  hehe


----------



## Coty's Dads

SO...this is what we get for not reading the boards for a couple of days...our intro has to be on page 7!!!

I am Tim (36) and as of March 28, Dan (31) and I will have been together for three wonderful, bliss-filled, heart stopping years    Actually, we can't believe it has actually been 3 years.

We live in a Maryland suburb of DC with our almost 2 year old chocolate lab, Coty.  I work for the Federal government, and have so for the past 13 years, and Dan works for a bio-tech company in the IT field.

As of this January, we are DVC members at the BWV.  We bought it on resale and it came with banked points, and we have already planned trips for October and December using our points!  We are also going down for gay days with two lesbian couples and another gay male couple staying at the Swan.

We both had been to Disney off and on, but not until we became extremely good friends with our neighbors - Deb from allearsnet - did we actually learn to love it and all that there is.  She has shown us a number of great things about it, and we are learning more and more each time we go down there.  She now even posts some of the pics we take on her site (she calls us her "lost bois", so that is what is credited on the pics) which is a lot of fun for us to find them.

We both love to play golf, bowl, play Tiger Woods Golf on PS2, play with the pooch, paint and decorate our new townhouse, hang with friends and watch movies (gotta love Netflix).

We are hoping to meet other gays and lesbians who like Disney too, and this is a great place to start.

I think that is about all I can think of....if anyone wants to meet when you are down at Disney, drop us a note.  We can plan something.  We will be down for gay days(5/31-6/5), F&W (10/8 - 10/11)  and for the holiday decorations with Dan's parents (12/8 - 12/11).

Hope to get to know lots about everyone...


----------



## dan and scott

Hi, 
I'm Scott of "dan and scott"
We've been on these boards since 97 when there was only 1 board.
We've been together for 10+yrs. and have owned a house together for 8, with a beautiful little cocker spaniel called Fantasia.
We are also DVC members since 98 and have 525 points at the BW and have been to WDW numerous times.
We've been to Disnyland 2*, on DCL 12*with most being the 7 nighters and of course the eastbound panama repo cruise,  we are waitlisted for the westbound Med. repo cruise. We usually cruise with family and friends gay& straight.
We've also been to Disneyland Paris once--which we both agree is the BEST Magic Kingdom we've been to (the Magic Kingdom is are least fave park)We are hoping to go to Disneyland Tokyo and Hong Kong for our 15th aniversary.

Scott


----------



## Saxton

Welcome to all the new folks.  It's great to see that we just keep growing. 

Viki & Rick - what do you think about making this thread a sticky so it will always be available at the top for new people?


----------



## Viki

Saxton said:
			
		

> Welcome to all the new folks. It's great to see that we just keep growing.
> 
> Viki & Rick - what do you think about making this thread a sticky so it will always be available at the top for new people?


 
Your wish is my command!


----------



## Tiger Fan

This will have to be short since it's so late, but wow, was I excited to pop on the DIS and see this great new board added.  My name is Lisa, I am almot 37 (next month),  my partner Lynn is 42, and we have a daughter, Emily that just turned 9.  Lynn and I have been together almost 15 years and we chose that I would carry Emily.  Lynn has full guardianship and we've never had any problems.  We used an unknown donor from a cryobank and she turned out absolutely perfect   !  She is by far the joy in our lives and what keeps us going day to day.  Most of you probably know about my battle with cancer, I won't get into here, but with minimal research you can find more about that.  We live in the lovely state of SC, in a small town at that, but luckily we've had no problems what-so-ever.  We are even members of the First Baptist Church where we met with the Pastor 8 years ago before joining and he welcomed us with open arms.  We feel very welcome there and are involved in many activities.  Lynn coaches mostly year around with many parents requesting her year after year.   I'll close for now, but hope to pop back in later this weekend and do some more reading on this board.  Glad to see everyone posting.  Happy DISing everyone!
Lisa
Tiger Fan


----------



## T&KHayes

Gosh I guess I have been busy!  I hadn't even seen his thread!

My name is Kim (34), and my DP is Tiffani (30).  Together we are raising my two children,  Jess (13) and Brendan, aka Bubba (6).  I work for a local company selling cellular service and phones for 3 different carriers, and Tiff is an asst. operator at the wastewater treatment plant.

We just bought our first house last june and we share it with our dog Bessie (Boston terrier) and our tabby cat Lucky.

We love to hang out with friends, watch movies, travel, camp, and spend time with family.  Plus the endless amount of friends that the kids constantly have over, we are pretty busy.
I have been a Disney lover since birth I think.  And me and DD have been to DL numerous times.  But due to financial reasons, last Oct. was the first time for DS and DP!  It was also actually a first for DD and I as well since we went to WDW and than on DCL for a 7 nighter!  It was fabulous and we are already trying to figure out how we can afford to do it again soon!

So nice to know more about all of you!  Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## DisneyDan77

Hello,

My name is Dan, and Im new to the forum. I am a freelance artist and work on alot of diferent Disney paintings..I just finished an Ariel painting in fact. I love all things Disney, especially the villains. I also collect different things. I would love to meet other artists on here as well as other Disney fans..since being in Wi..its not easy to find other Disney fanatics..especially cute gay ones ;-)


----------



## DavidUK

hey dan!! welcome!

x


----------



## DisneyDan77

Thanks David! Cool pic..I love Poppins Penguins


----------



## unfreshdiva1

Here is my intro: Me (Steve a.k.a Unfreshdiva) and DP Aaron have been together for 8 happy years! We are huge Disney fans and go often (going for week at end of April and then again for Gay Days). Have a house that is too big for us in Raleigh, NC. My DP just got accepted into Masters Degree program at FAU (in Boca Rotan, FL) so we will be putting house up for sale and moving to Florida! DP is an actor and I travel the globe as a business consultant for MARS (not the planet, the candy company). We love to travel (just back from cruise to Mexico), go to NYC to see broadway shows (recently saw The Color Purple - loved it!), and enjoy having a positive outlook on life! (if I could figure out how to post picture to post, I will do so).


----------



## wallyb

Hi Im Walter - fairly new to the DIS.
Im a freelance designer. 
I live in Bostons South End with my (Legal now!) husband Paul 
and my dog Stella (see avatar).
Paul and I have been together 24 years 
this month (Legal just one year)

We're off to WDW (trip #9) in November.


----------



## Tony-NJ

Not sure how I missed this thread!!! oh yes I do - I'm a burn out!!!

Hi! I read a few pages so far and will finish later on... 

I'm Tony, guess where I'm from??  I'm 37 (38 in a couple of weeks) and Chris is in his early 40's (closer to mid)     We've been together for almost 11 years - we live ina  4 bedroom cape in lovely Bloomfield NJ. We only use one bedroom as a bedroom though. We make good use out of the other rooms...

I am a sales person for a direct marketing company and Chris runs a call center in a bank. My job has me on the road often which gets tired - quickly!

We own 2 DVC contracts at OKW and pretty much go to WDW every year though NOT this year ;(  We usually take MIL with us and are usually there when our CSP friends are there - always a blast! No animals as Chris is alergic - though I want a puppy so bad! I think if we had a fenced in yard we would have one by now. Chris has been including dog whatever in his allergy shots... I've been DISing for years now but pretty much only visit this board as I'm not crazy at how big some of the other boards have become. I do use the sight to research when I'm planning a trip though. 

Nothing else really - we are a pretty low key couple. Oh Chris LOVES Cher and I LOVE Madonna! Always a war in our house about that. 

Now I have to read the rest of this thread!


----------



## DavidUK

hey unfreshdiva / steve  (interesting name!!) and Wally - what kind of design? i'm just about to graduate in Interactive design!

and steve it would be cooler if you were business development for Mars the planet!

David
x


----------



## wallyb

All kinds really - all advertising/marketing related
branding, logos, web sites, web banners, print ads, direct mail campaigns, billboards and bus wraps. You name it well do it. 
We try to concentrate on consumer behaviors.
I have 2 business partners.


----------



## True North

Tony, I'm glad I'm not the only one!  I guess I tend to ignor sticky threads.  They tend to be things I don't like to pay attention to like the "rules" and things that are "important." 

Hi everyone!  My name is Noah, and I am in Montreal, Canada.  (Home of fellow DISers Joanjett and Toto.)  I'm married to Will, my university boyfriend, and have a 1.5 year old son Mark.   I am finnishing law school, and will be done in the next 2 months. (Hurray!)  In the past I have worked for a human rights group here in Montreal.

I got adicted to these boards last fall when I started to plan my first family trip to WDW.  It is taking forever to figure this trip out becuase of issues with graduation and future jobs and so on.  The current plan is November (due to Viki telling me it is the best time to go) however, there is a chance we will just pack up at anytime between then and now and go.  

Ummm.... I guess that is it.  I also tend to post just so people comment on how cutre my son is, becuase for some reason I get that once on every thread.  I hate to say it is becuase I have my little gay family, but I swear I get it more then most.  (And as people from the old gay-friendly thread know, this is despite the fact he is wearing the ugliest outfit in the world)  Anyways, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Tony-NJ

ok Noah - BTW Mark is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Tosie

Tony-NJ said:
			
		

> Not sure how I missed this thread!!! oh yes I do - I'm a burn out!!!
> 
> Hi! I read a few pages so far and will finish later on...
> 
> I'm Tony, guess where I'm from??  I'm 37 (38 in a couple of weeks) and Chris is in his early 40's (closer to mid)     We've been together for almost 11 years - we live ina  4 bedroom cape in lovely Bloomfield NJ.




I used to spend a lot of time in Bloomfield in my younger years!  Are those beautiful trees in Brookdale Park in bloom yet?

My best friend used to live across the street from Gencarelli's Bakery (I think that was the name of it) and I miss their goodies!

 to Tony from scenic Warren County!


----------



## Tony-NJ

hey tosie - yup we love that bakery!!! The Trees are starting to bloom too. We live just a couple of blocks from that bakery.


----------



## Hazy

Hi All-

Noah, you are going to get it twice on this thread instead of once, Mark is adorable!!!!! You are so blessed!

TonyNJ and Tosie- Hello from Morris County  

Looks like I am in the middle of you both!

Hazy


----------



## Tony-NJ

yo hazy...


----------



## k8x

Hey y'all,

I'm brand new on DIS but an ol' Disney veteran from waaaaay back. This is a very cool board, and I am so happy to see a GLBT section! (sigh of relief)

By way of introduction, I am K8 or k8x from Austin, Texas. I've lived in TX for 14 years as an editor and writer but was originally a Floridian and believe my number of park visits to be in the 60-75 range (hence the packed Dis-resume down below). Back in the stone age, when I was 10, my favorite fantasy game was to pretend that my best friend Angie and I were Disney employees who got to live in the Contemporary Resort as part of our pay. In this scenario, we were sassy professional chicks; I would go so far as to keep a notebook of lists and calculate budgets to run our little apartment in the tower... (Do I hear crickets chirping?)

Yes, well, that was prolly T.M.I. ... And yes, I am still an uber-geek and listmaker. Currently, I am planning a list for a family reunion trip to WDW next month. It will be my first time back to the actual parks since 2000, and I am very excited. My teen son and my special ladyfriend will accompany and we will be meeting my sis and parents. The kin are staying at Saratoga Springs (my sister is a DVCer) and we are staying at the Beach Club.

Any and all advice regarding: new attractions, resort extras/late hours, the aforementioned resorts in general, general Disney-gayness, etc., would be appreciated.

Well, there's that. If you don't mind, I'm going to poke around and join a few threads... Thanks for having this cozy board!

cheers!


----------



## rickwelch49525

Well, I have using the DIS forums for a few years, but never signed up.  Glad this one opened up.

I have been going to WDW since I was five!  Got addicted at a young age.  Travel there often with my family and my partner, 1-2 times a year.  Going down for the first weekend in June again.  Have been a few times, always fun to be there then.  We are 39 (for a couple more months) and early 40's.

Not sure what else I should put, but that is it for now!

Ric


----------



## lillielil

Hi everyone. I'm Lillian and my fiancee (who posts here way more than I do) is Kristen, both 24. We live just outside DC in an itty-bitty studio apartment with our giant hound dog, Pinto. Kristen's the real Disney enthusiast - she plans everything and I'm happy to be along for the ride. I manage a gym and K's finishing up her masters at Georgetown, so I am definitely looking forward to having two incomes soon!

Our next trip is January 2007 for our honeymoon!


----------



## gabbysmom04

Hi everyone, I'm Katie 26 my DH 33 we live in NY near Albany. We have two kids Gabriella 22 months and Dominic 5.5 months. My son Dominic was born with a cleft lip and palate and a long list of other health problems. My DH works for the NY state police and I am working on going crazy!  I thought I would introduce myself since I am always reading this board.


----------



## StormTigger

Just a quick "hello"  to all the new people and Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## Viki

Hey, Tony, k8x, Ric, Lillian, and Katie! It's great to have you with us and thanks for introducing yourselves. You'll find this is a great place to hang out, meet friends, and share all things Disney.

Noah ... your son IS the cutest (from a Mom whose baby boy - now 16 - used to be the cutest; folk would stop us on the street and say, "Do you know how cute your son is?"). And, listen, November IS good, but don't tell anyone this: the week after Labor Day is simply heavenly (a good Fla heat, no lines, and very yummy times!).


----------



## CanadianGuy

Wow.. single is definitely the minority here huh?  That's ok..  I'm John, I'm 36.. live in the frozen north .. ok not really.. but I'm in Canada -- by Maine.

First trip to Disney was 10 days in May/June of 1995 with my then boyfriend Brad.  When I booked the trip I had no idea it was gay days at the time.  What an amazing vacation.  I distinctly remember being on Pirates on GayDay and as we approached the gold room, the boat was very quiet.  Then from the front, super loud for everyone to hear someone says, "Ok.. you know what?  Sometimes.. less.. IS more..."  

The entire boat broke out in uproarious laughter.

I've gone back many times since but haven't been to the parks since 1999 so I'm very keen to get back for this upcoming GayDays.  

1 month and 3 days ... but who's counting.

J


----------



## disneykid

Hi all!  

John here, 33 tomorrow!   I reside in Newark, DE, but will be looking to relocate to Orlando next April due to a recent merger of the bank that I've been with for 13yrs, unfortunately my job won't be staying past September.   
 

I am single after a 5 yr relationship that was stressing, I'm out completely, he's in completely, or so he thinks! 

I have my 58th trip to Disney since 1997 in 18 days!  Arrive on the 14th and depart on the 18th of May, love to go but hate to leave!

Glad to see there is finally a place to discuss our issues and meet new people!

Hope everyone is having a magical day!!!


----------



## CanadianGuy

Hey John:

First off - Happy Birthday!  I'll be celebrating my birthday in the park this year - June 1.  I'll turn 37.  Which ticks me off.. cause I so don't FEEL 37.

Sorry our trips won't overlap.. you sound like a barrell of fun AND a real park expert.. someone who could give me a run for my money in the 'lots of trivia' department.  (At least, you ought to be with that many visits under your belt!)

John


----------



## disneykid

Thanks John, Happy pre-birthday to you as well!  I do have to say that I am chock full of disney information, it's kinda freaky sometimes the things I know, kind of like Rosie!  

It is a shame our vacations don't overlap, I rarely run into anyone down there other than the Disney cast members that I know.

IT would be nice to meet new people who like Disney as much as me!


----------



## Innocuous1

CanadianGuy said:
			
		

> Hey John:
> 
> First off - Happy Birthday!  I'll be celebrating my birthday in the park this year - June 1.  I'll turn 37.  Which ticks me off.. cause I so don't FEEL 37.
> 
> Sorry our trips won't overlap.. you sound like a barrell of fun AND a real park expert.. someone who could give me a run for my money in the 'lots of trivia' department.  (At least, you ought to be with that many visits under your belt!)
> 
> John



I'm turning 37 a week before you, John. What is 37 supposed to feel like?


----------



## CanadianGuy

Inno:

Near as I can tell, it feels like 36 only MORE.  (eew..)


----------



## Innocuous1

I guess I jumped in without really introducing myself.  First off I'm a guy who has trouble with social conventions.  If you see me here much, I'll probably be just giving my two cents about somebody's personal life rather than talking about myself.  Actually, what the deal is is that I have no boundaries, but have learned through experience that the world is full of other people's boundaries.

I think the only recent memory of begrudging my age was when I was doing a write-up about local discos and noticed that everybody in the pictures was younger than me. And cooler, it's the cooler part that bothers me.


----------



## FairlyOddFairy

Hi I just joined the dis, my partner and I are going to WDW soon With my Dsis & DM and they have been on the dis for a while and thought I'd get into it. I live in the twin cities in MN and work retail at a family run shoe repair and sales shop. My partner and I have been together for 3 years and March 05 I leagally changed my last name and took hers. That was very exciting. Hope to Catch you all on the boards.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

-- A subject of some interest for me as many of my friends have parents, grandparents, and great-grandparents who were polygamists. (You don't have to shake my husband's family tree too hard to have a few plural married folks fall out there either -- although NOBODY talks about it.  )
I am 52, straight (but NOT narrow -- so I hope nobody minds if I post here from time to time), mom to five, grandmom to five (will be 6 before the week is over   ), & work in heavy industry. My hobbies are horses (currently only have one -- an adopted BLM mustang mare who thinks I'm her mom) and photography. AND OF COURSE, I'M A WDW FANATIC -- NEXT TRIP WITH MY DD IS PLANNED FOR SEPTEMBER.


----------



## HauntedMansionMan

Hi Everyone  ,

Figured my first post should be my introduction.  Looking forward to making new Disney buddies.   I've been to Disney more times than I can remember, but doing my first solo trip mid May '06 at the ripe 'ole age of 39 (figured I needed to do it before 40...don't know why   ) Anyway, look forward to chatting with you all!!.....Steve


----------



## Viki

Hey John     

FairlyOdd     

Sue      

And Steve     

GREAT to have you all with us!


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Hey all....Guess I should introduce myself as well 

My name is Adam and my my other half is Tim, we are both 31 (but he is a month a day and a week older (and I let him know it every chance I get).

We live in Plainsboro, NJ (the name says it all), with our cat Bastion, and dog Aiko. 

Looking foward to speaking with ya all soon.

Adam


----------



## smittyml

My partner and I are going for a week this month.  Just wanted to know what the atmosphere was like.  Pretty gay friendly, or what?  We're going with my partner's family and they have two kids.  We're stoked about going.  What was your experience like?  



			
				SteeleTig said:
			
		

> I am becoming addicted to this forum and would love to know a little about all of you that I see post every day. I searched and didn't find another intro thread so... I started one.
> I'm Julie, my partner is Ava. We live in NYC, beautiful Harlem to be exact.
> I'm 30, she's 26. We have 2 cats (yeah yeah the lesbians and their cats   )
> We're going to WDW again April 22nd-28th!
> 
> If anyone has any other questions I'd be glad to answer them
> 
> So... tell me about yourselves!


----------



## MrVisible

I've been all over these boards for the past few days planning a trip to DL in October, and I thought I'd drop in and say hi. So hi.

I don't know if I qualify as a Disney fanatic, having only been to DL twice, but it's my favorite place in the world. My boyfriend and I spent my birthday there a couple of years ago, and it was absolutely wonderful.

And now we're spending the next few months getting ourselves all psyched up to go again.   

Thanks for being here, and for convincing us that we're not completely crazy for being this excited.


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

i'm amy, straight, but it doesn't seem to matter here- everyone is just so sweet, and i love the fact that there's somewhere that people can chat without being ugly about sexuality! thanks to everyone who are such GREAT people!

i'm about to be 20 (may 20th) and my fiance is 20- we have been engaged for about a week now, so the term fiance is relatively new! LOL- we have a puppy, peanut! 

me andmy older sister (24) argue strongly for gay/lesbian rights, and we are so excited to be in june this year for "gay week!" i know it sounds silly, but i really am excited! i think it's so beautiful that people love. not love man/woman, man/man, woman/woman. just LOVE. it doesn't matter who. ..........and mickey doesn't care, either.


----------



## JenninVT

Hi everyone,
I'm a long-time reader of the boards, not too many posts though. I've been a DVC member since 2001, and I try to get to WDW at least once per winter.

I'm 34, single, and the only part of my life that is closeted is my obsessive Disney trip planning. 

I think I may have every Travel channel WDW special ever aired. When I need a fix, I watch one of the many planning videos I've saved. I liked collecting the different versions: baby boomer, no kids, etc.

Glad to see this board, as I usually travel with other gay folks, and we always have a great time with the high camp value.
Jenn


----------



## Glorydaz

what a great bunch of people you all are!!!  seriously!!  ok, my name is Michelle. I too am straight ( define that please?) and to borrow someone else's phrase - not at all narrow!!  lol....

I am going to be 50 this December ( wow - that's REALLY hard to see in print)!!!! and live with my DP Jaime ( my lifeline and godsend), my daughter Jaimee, my son Matthew ( when he's on break from school ) and assorted furbabies... we have 2 chihuahua's who are 14 months old ...Keyser Soze and Bella  and we also have 2 cats ...Socks who is 11 and Mr Bigglesworth who is 7 ....all this in a 2 bedroom garden condo in Staten Island, NY .... 

my boyfriend works for EMS FDNY almost 17 years now and I am a retail manager for a not-for-profit working with developementally challenged adults ( now that's a mouth full)!!!!  wonderful people - no money which is why I'm changing professions in a couple of months..

didn't get to Disney until my mid 20's and over the past years went a number of times, but never enough....my bf and I just bought into DVC and I think Disney is my heaven!  we'll be down in October - would love to meet some of you guys then !

ok, I've rambled enough......it's been great "meeting" you  and I look forward to chatting all things Disney & life ( or whatever)!  oh yes, and a HUGE thank-you to Pete for creating the DIS !!!!

 Michelle


----------



## stonefemme011500

Hi everyone! As an introduction, I am Tammy, 39 from Rhode Island. I live with my wife Tasia, 29 and our two kids 10 and 11, and many critters. We have been together for 6 1/2 years. We are fortunate enough to be going to Disney July 8-23 this year, and are almost ready to bust from waiting!


----------



## buckylarue

Wow, didn't want to be the first to post, lost track of the thread, now I'm the 139th!   






I'm Wally (in the hat), that's my partner Dan, and Tink of course! We met at a planning meeting for Gay Pride '77 in Minneapolis and have been together ever since, so this Pride will be our 29th anniversary celebration. I've been going to Disney parks for 50 years now (took my first trip to Disneyland in 1956 with the family when I was 4 1/2 years old). Dan had never been to a Disney park before I dragged him to WDW, but now he's as hooked as I am! We joined DVC in 2000, and try and get to WDW or DL at least once or twice a year. Next trip will be for my 55th birthday in December (and there's even a DIS meet planned for that night at Jellyrolls  ), and then next year for Gay Days to celebrate our 30th anniversary. Hope to see some of you around for either trip!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Wow! I haven't been here in awhile, but I'm sure glad I stopped by!

Been a DVC member since '96 (my partner and I) and we've been together for 11 years. 

We love WDW, go there as often as possible to stay onsite, and also like to get a walk in around the WS at least a couple times a month.

It is so wonderful to see all of you here! Buckylarue, I remember you from the other DIS forums!   I LOVE your photo! 

Take care everyone and if you happen to run into us in the parks, say HEY! (We'll be the ones with the lavender streamers).


----------



## NewJersey

Hi all!

I'm Tim, 22, recently graduated from college (about two weeks ago).  I start my first real job in August in New York City.  Looking forward to it!!!

My bf and I are planning a trip in August and can't wait.  Our first vacation together!


----------



## Hazy

Hi Tim!

Welcome to the boards!  Glad to see someone else from Jersey here also!
Have a great time with your BF.  I am sure it will be a trip you will never forget!     

Hazy


----------



## Ex Cast Member

I'm Dylan (36)
I used to work at the Backlot Tour Watertank at Disney MGM years ago...seems like forever ago.
I now live in Los Angeles where I work in DVD production at Technicolor. We do most of Disney's titles which is cool. I have actually seen "Cars" already! They start the DVD's early!
I have a partner of 11 years (also seems like forever! LOL), Bill (42). He is in advertising.
We love anything Disney. I am also really in Star Trek, X-Men, Lost, Veronica Mars, and anything Joss Whedon.

It's very nice to read about you all!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

I'm Cliff (46)
Born and raised in St. Louis, MO
Big Disney fan ever since I was a kid.
Mom took us to WDW 4 months after it opened, and I wan't able to go back until the 25th celebrations (talk about a dry spell).
Since then I have been back to WDW(3x) and went to DL(2x) and DLP(1x).  I was at DL for its 50th on its actual 50th.  It wasn't as crowded as people thought it would be.  Would like to go to TDL and HKD someday.
I am in middle school education (Science).
Living single.  No pets, just my garden to work in.  I have a Disneyland rose is blooming like crazy right now!
Enjoy doing community theatre.


----------



## Psychometrika

Hi all.

What an awesome board.  Just found it.  I'm Gregory, married to Stewart for 6 years now.  Alas - it is not a Disney marriage, as I am the only crazed Disniphile.

I travel on "business" a couple times a year and spend several extra days at the parks.  I own at VWL and recently spent an unhappy 5 nights at OKW, but that's another story.

We live in a 100 year old house (aka "money-pit"), garden, have an extensive DVD collection, an O-Scale model train in the basement (how butch can I get), two cats (Greta and Max), and two 31-year old turtles that I acquired when I was 10 yo.  All you math scholars can guess my age.

I'm a professor at the University of Toledo and Stewart is a semi-retired house husband.  If you're ever in Toledo (like that's gonna happen) look us up!

Gregory


----------



## majortom

DavidUK said:
			
		

> and steve it would be cooler if you were business development for Mars the planet!



Have to support David on this, although if you get to hang out with the Green M&M, that would be cool.

/carmi


----------



## OrlandoMike

HOLY TOLEDO!

You must live in the Old West End if your house is that old!  I grew up in Toledo, went to that high school right down the street from UT!  (Ya the Catholic all boys one)

I was supposed to actually travel to UT in two weeks to help with the drum corps show being held there, but we are on very tight vacation restrictions right now, and alas I wont be able to go.  I did however manage to get in my annual trip to Cedar Point a few weeks ago!

Welcome to the boards!  Been to Packo's yet?


----------



## Mark'sParks

I just joined this group tonight.  My best friend Bruce and I just got back from a week long stay at the World.  It was my 79th trip to WDW since 1973.  Yes, I know I need professional help.  It was only Bruce's second trip so I have lots to show him.  It is just so much fun seeing the magic of the World in someone's eyes as they experience so many things for the first time.


We were there for pride week two years ago and had a great time.  We had to go the week before this year so we missed pride weekend all together this year.  We stayed three nights at the Royal Plaza, two nights at the Swan, and two nights at the Yacht Club to get a different feel for the different resorts.  The Plaza has that great Roman jacuzzi tub that I can't get enough of while I am there.  The Swan has everything and the Yacht has the Stormalong Bay pool and the Yachtsmans' Steakhouse.

The World has always been a mecca for gays since it opened, especially in the resorts and since Pleasure Island opened.

I look forward to hearing from everyone.  If anyone has any questions, just ask me.  I ridden it, stayed there, and ate there, no matter what it is.

I am already planning trip 80 and Bruce is looking forward to trip 3.


Mark'sParks


----------



## PghLybrt

Hello everybody...... 
Let's see My name is Melissa and I have been with my girl now for almost 11 years....she is 28 and I turned 30...we are both big Disneyworld fans, I have been going ever since I was little and she satrted going when we dragged her sister out of school and drove down to Orlando and spent the week!  (Needless to say her parents were not overly thrilled, but her sister was a senior in high school) and that was 8 years ago!   Now I am her Moms favorite child!  I own a retail company and she works for me , which sometimes makes life difficult.  We have 2 dogs...sorry no cats.  We love to travel and our latest discovery is Olivia...fantatic vacations!!  We also are both artsy ..... she is a painter and I love film (however mine is more of a hobby) and we both got into drag performance ....that is one good time!

Oh and I am totally new around here so I am bound to make a million mistakes trying to figure this stuff out!


----------



## PennyW

PghLybrt said:
			
		

> our latest discovery is Olivia...fantatic vacations!!


Welcome Melissa!

I'm curious about your Olivia vacation experiences.  We are going on the Alaska cruise in September.  Neither us has ever been on an Olivia vacation (or a cruise for that matter), so this is really exciting for us!

Penny


----------



## FoxxBoys

We're not really from Texas - we're Jersey Boys at heart.  I'm David and my partner is Will.  We've been together for 8 days shy of six years.  Originally from Atlantic City, NJ, I moved to Orlando, FL, where I worked for nearly 18 years at the Walt Disney World Resort.  Will grew up in North Jersey, Hackettstown  literally right next door to the M&M factory, and moved to Boston in the mid 90s.  In 2000, we both traveled to New York City for Gay Pride where we met at the Hilton on the 26th floor.  A few months after that weekend, Will sold his brownstone and moved to Florida and joined me at Disney.   Last year, I was recruited by an advertising agency in Dallas.  So, after a long, long discussion and lots of deep thoughts, we packed up and moved to North Texas.  What a difference!  Theres virtually no humidity compared to Central Florida.  It can be well over 100 degrees and still feel like a comfortable day.  

Were DVC Members, owning two contracts at DSSR.  We took advantage of the Cast Member discount a before few price increases ago.  This year, were sailing on the DM for 7N to the Western Caribbean and staying at DSSR for 1N before the voyage and 3N after the voyage.  Weve sailed together once before, but this is going to be Wills second cruise.  Ive sailed countless times on the DCL ships and on those of other lines, but launched the DM as an inaugural Crew Member.   

During our time at Disney, we attended Gay Day weekend every year, but this was the first year we were not there.  We went to Pride in Atlanta last year and this year well be in Dallas.  Presumably due to the hot weather, Dallas Pride is in September instead of June.  Personally, I think its hotter in NYC in June than in Dallas.  Go figure.    

Hope to make lots of friends in the GLBT section of the Disboards.  Until next time, have a magical day!

David


----------



## isla bonita

Stonefemme011500 Hello I am also a Rhode Islander

I enjoy the posts so I am introducing myself. Straight, married for 17 years, 3 kids, and a dog. No picket fence!

I like the threads and the discussions that take place.


----------



## PghLybrt

PennyW said:
			
		

> Welcome Melissa!
> 
> I'm curious about your Olivia vacation experiences.  We are going on the Alaska cruise in September.  Neither us has ever been on an Olivia vacation (or a cruise for that matter), so this is really exciting for us!
> 
> Penny


 
We had a tremendous time... the women who run it do make great efforts to provide an inclusive, fun  and safe environment. I think cruise or not as long as its Olivia its going to be a great time.  I am so jealous you get to do the Alaska cruise!! (we have no room in our schedules at that time of year) My biggest piece of advice...dont be shy, get out and meet as many new people as you can and bring an address book or business cards so its easy to give your contact info and receive theirs!  We made some really great friends on the last cruise that now has us flying from Pa to Ca ...much more than I ever thought!   Any questions ask away , I would be happy to help!


----------



## PennyW

PghLybrt said:
			
		

> dont be shy, get out and meet as many new people as you can and bring an address book or business cards so its easy to give your contact info and receive theirs!


Great suggestions!  We've already chatted with quite a few gals on the Olivia forum, so we're really looking forward to meeting them in person.  The only downside of going that time of year is that we'll have to give up our post-Thanksgiving Disney trip        But we'll get back to WDW in '07!


----------



## PghLybrt

PennyW said:
			
		

> The only downside of going that time of year is that we'll have to give up our post-Thanksgiving Disney trip       !




I hate to say this (especially here ) but its worth it!


----------



## FoxxBoys

Often it's the allies we MO's have in world that go un-noticed and unappreciated.  Thank you for posting and for being an ally.  Reading that you have three kids is a message that says to us, there are four more people in world who see us as ordinary people and who don't deserve to be treated differently than others.

David & Will


----------



## CrazyChik

hi i'm hazzi. i come on this forum a lot but rarely post on it


----------



## hamlet35_2000

Me and John have officially been together for five months, but here is the neat part...six years ago we worked at Disney together and he was involved in an abusive realtionship and couldn't get out of it...fast forwards six years, and he gets out of it and finds me and now we are together again.  John is my soulmate and I am so glad to have in back in my life.

And now, well next month, we are going back to WDW, and we are so excited!  He hasn't been in six years and I haven't been since about three years ago.  We are staying at the Pop Century and have the Disney Premium Dining Plan, so we are eating everywhere we want to eat, no matter what the cost.  

I can't wait to go and see all of the new stuff and ride Dumbo with him--I am still debating whether to squeeze into one Dumbo and make it romantic or get seperate Dumbos so our fat ***** will fit.  We have all our ADR's booked--I am a schoolteacher so I am for the summer and have been calling and changing and booking for 2 weeks now--and the only real problem has been with that Magical Express system...but I have figured it all out and will let it be (even though those CM's are/were rude with me).  Look for my post under Transportation if you want to hear or read the whole story, but honestly it's not very exciting, but some of the comments from others are funny...(one guy complains that he thinks I am going to ruin my "partner's pilgramage" to Disney with my negative attitude...John took care of that one...LOL)

So that's a little about us.


----------



## Lauderdaletigger

Hi im john! Michael and I are so excited to be able to go and relive those moments we shared at disney so long ago before we parted.I am so glad he is part of my life again.He has given so much love and support to me during my recent breakup. He is my knight in shining armour and I love him so much.


----------



## StormTigger

AAhhh!!  John and Mike seem so cute together... Mom!  Can we keep 'em?  Can we?  Can we??!   

(Translation - Welcome to the forum!)   

Actually that welcome extends to everyone new.. I just realized I haven't said "hi" to the new ppl in a while.


----------



## catpaws007

I am from Warren RI. Live in Tarpon springs FL now.


----------



## celerystalker

Hello! New to the board. I'm Amber, 30. My partner is Tammy, also 30. I'm a Disney freak (at least that's what my other friends say) and I'm in the process of turning Tammy into one. Woo! She's always loved Mickey and she's not too jealous of my thing for Ariel and Jessica Rabbit. 
I returned to WDW last year after a 6 year hiatus and have since decided that it's an annual trip from now until I get sick of it. I promised Tammy that we would visit Universal in a few years. Maybe.   
We're headed down again the last week of September. It will be her first trip and I'm soooo excited for her.


----------



## FoxxBoys

Hi all... it's been a couple weeks since we last posted - sounds like confession, or so I've heard from our Catholic friends.  Two weeks ago, on 6/24, Will and I celebrated our sixth anniversary and the beginning of our seventh year together.

We met at Gay Pride in New York City in 2000 while we were both staying at the Hilton in Midtown.  Will had traveled over from Boston with his soon to be ex and two of their friends.  I traveled up from Florida with one of my cousins.  As it would happen, Will's soon to be ex was also one of my cousins.  Sounds creepy, but it wasn't really.  I had never met his ex (my cousin).  Their trip to NYC was planned to be their last before they listed their brownstone on the market and went their separate ways.  My arrival just happened to expedite that plan.

Three months later, after the brownstone was sold, Will moved to Florida and my very short-lived relationship with my cousin came to an end when he found out this his ex was moving in with me.  To this day, he still accuses me of taking his b/f... forgetting all the while that his relationships was over because Will wouldn't tolerate his cheating and drinking anymore.

How's that for drama?   Oh, the first year was a lot of fun (smiley face for tongue in cheek) but the past five have truly been a lot of fun.

BTW, just 62 days until we arrive at the Walt Disney World Resort - our first visit since we moved to Texas last November.




Best wishes,
David


----------



## NewJersey

FoxxBoys said:
			
		

> Hi all... it's been a couple weeks since we last posted - sounds like confession, or so I've heard from our Catholic friends.  Two weeks ago, on 6/24, Will and I celebrated our sixth anniversary and the beginning of our seventh year together.
> 
> We met at Gay Pride in New York City in 2000 while we were both staying at the Hilton in Midtown.  Will had traveled over from Boston with his soon to be ex and two of their friends.  I traveled up from Florida with one of my cousins.  As it would happen, Will's soon to be ex was also one of my cousins.  Sounds creepy, but it wasn't really.  I had never met his ex (my cousin).  Their trip to NYC was planned to be their last before they listed their brownstone on the market and went their separate ways.  My arrival just happened to expedite that plan.
> 
> Three months later, after the brownstone was sold, Will moved to Florida and my very short-lived relationship with my cousin came to an end when he found out this his ex was moving in with me.  To this day, he still accuses me of taking his b/f... forgetting all the while that his relationships was over because Will wouldn't tolerate his cheating and drinking anymore.
> 
> How's that for drama?   Oh, the first year was a lot of fun (smiley face for tongue in cheek) but the past five have truly been a lot of fun.
> 
> BTW, just 62 days until we arrive at the Walt Disney World Resort - our first visit since we moved to Texas last November.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> David



You both look so cute together!  Who's who in the picture?  Steve and I are taking our first trip to the World together in a little over a month!


----------



## Hazy

What a great looking couple!!
Congratulations on your Anniversary!
Tell Will I live about 10 minutes from his old hometown in NJ!!

Hazy


----------



## Lauderdaletigger

It is so nice to meet other gay couples on here.It is so hard to meet them within the communtiy.We are a boring couple.We dont go out to bars/Clubs.We like to stay in on Fri/sat nights and watch movies and eat popcorn.Rather than shake our groove thang.Which we plan on doing at mannequins while at WDW...


Congrats to all the couples here!!


----------



## s2turk

Hi everyone!  Ok, I'm extremely new to these boards (obviously, I just signed up today!), so bear with me!  Anyway, I'm Shannon (30ish), and I live with my partner, Sherry (20ish) just north of Denver.  We've been together for about two years now, and this will be our first trip to WDW!!!  Woo hoo!! I think I'm slightly more excited than she is, but that's alright!  This is actually our first vacation/trip together without the rest of my family, so we're definitely looking forward to it!

Really quickly about us, I work as a transportation planner for the Denver Region, and she's a CNA at a dialysis clinic.  We're both starting school again in September (Lord willing!), so this will be a great break before reality hits!  We're currently living in my parents gigantic house (hate it!) while they're in the Middle East, with Madigan (our pomeranian), Charlie and Pheobe (our two cats).  We're not much for night life (should probably get into it a little more than we do now), we prefer catching a movie or spending time on the lake.  

Anyway, all in all, we're both fairly new to all of this (WDW, and the GLB community), so have mercy on us!


----------



## Psychometrika

Welcome...this is indeed a great board.  I've been here only a relatively short period too but I am addicted to it.  As another 'boring' couple, can't wait to someday start meeting some of you in person.


----------



## s2turk

gabbysmom04 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm Katie 26 my DH 33 we live in NY near Albany. We have two kids Gabriella 22 months and Dominic 5.5 months. My son Dominic was born with a cleft lip and palate and a long list of other health problems. My DH works for the NY state police and I am working on going crazy!  I thought I would introduce myself since I am always reading this board.




I was just curious where "near Albany" you're from exactly... my family spent three years in Clifton Park (I was only there for one), and my brother graduated from Shen HS probably about the same time you would have.


----------



## Snapcat

Heya Folks!

"Hey" from good ol' center of the Universe Nebraska!
My partner John and I have visited Disney 5 times in the past 3 years and we are fanatics...  FANATICS!  We go totally nutzo at WDW and try to be on our wierdest behavior down there.  Ya cant miss us with my 6'7" height...  hell, John is 6'5" himself!   Our next trip is December 2-10 and the time between now and then is just dragging!   OY!

Always looking forward to great info and the energy that always seems to come from message boards such as these.

Stay Fuzzy!

-Snap

(this has been another 'way too exclamation point' production)


----------



## Melora

Hi all

I love this board and have a great time reading all the introductions.

My name is Melora (hard to tell I know) I'm 41. My 17 year old daughter is gay so I like to read these forums. We are very liberal in our family and have a very hard time with prejudice and the accompanying stupidity.

There are 8 kids that can call me mom. I have 5 bio kids (20-5), one adopted little girl from Russia (7) and 2 step kids (14, 11). I love them all!

We live just north of Los Angeles in Thousand Oaks. I have gone to Disneyland and loved it my whole life but became a true Disney-aholic after our first trip to WDW 5 years ago.

We are going on our next trip Dec 2-9. There will be 8 of us. My DH (Jeff, 44), myself, 5 of our kids and one friend.

Good to see everyone! You seem like a great group!


----------



## Saxton

Melora,

I read your other post and your daughter ... make that _all of your kids_ are lucky to have you and your husband as parents!  Welcome to our happy home!


----------



## FoxxBoys

Love, love, love PFLAG members!

Thanks for being so understanding and respectful of your children and those of others.

David


----------



## Xtreeme79

All I can say is WOW...a new mecca. First off: high everybody  . My name is Nick and I am as new as I can be to the boards here. First post. This site is such a wealth of information. I just finished reading Viki's trip report which I thoroughly loved. Haven't gotten a chance to have read the other's yet but very much looking forward to it. As I said, my name is Nick and I am 27 years old and my awesome partner's name is Chris (26). I'm a respiratory therapist who does Sleep studies mostly so I am posting quite late. I'm at work. Chris is a CRNA and we are living in Baton Rouge, LA at the moment but will be relocating to Houston in January. I also have an evil cat who is part Scar part Nala. lol. I'm much more of a Disney freak than Chris...haven't quite truly converted him yet although he is excited about our trip in August. Hopefully it will be an annual thing he just doesn't know it yet. Alas, it is great to see such awesome people here and I have enjoyed reading everything so far. 

--Nick


----------



## Viki

Xtreeme79 said:
			
		

> All I can say is WOW...a new mecca. First off: high everybody  . My name is Nick and I am as new as I can be to the boards here. First post. This site is such a wealth of information. I just finished reading Viki's trip report which I thoroughly loved. Haven't gotten a chance to have read the other's yet but very much looking forward to it. As I said, my name is Nick and I am 27 years old and my awesome partner's name is Chris (26). I'm a respiratory therapist who does Sleep studies mostly so I am posting quite late. I'm at work. Chris is a CRNA and we are living in Baton Rouge, LA at the moment but will be relocating to Houston in January. I also have an evil cat who is part Scar part Nala. lol. I'm much more of a Disney freak than Chris...haven't quite truly converted him yet although he is excited about our trip in August. Hopefully it will be an annual thing he just doesn't know it yet. Alas, it is great to see such awesome people here and I have enjoyed reading everything so far.
> 
> --Nick



Hey, Nick! Welcome!

We're coming into WDW on 8/25 and will be staying at AKL - come on over and have a drink at Victoria Falls with us!

We've got a minimeet planned for Thursday, but you guys will be gone by then


----------



## FoxxBoys

Hope you have a great time at WDW!  BTW, is your avatar created from an image of the Turtle Talk sign?  Love that sign!  The colors are so brilliant.

David


----------



## summer_magic

Howdy all

I'm also new here although not entirely sure if i belong

As I posted in another thread (please feel free to check it out) I am a guy in my mid 30's who loves Disney.

I am however a tad unsure of my orientation, which is why I popped in here to get some input and suggestions (plus I just like hanging out with Disney folk as you are all so nice).

I visit DL about 2 or 3 times a year, I went through a phase of making it out to WDW once a year or so for a few years but haven't made it back since 2002.

Hoping to have a lot of fun here regardless


----------



## Xtreeme79

Viki said:
			
		

> Hey, Nick! Welcome!
> 
> We're coming into WDW on 8/25 and will be staying at AKL - come on over and have a drink at Victoria Falls with us!
> 
> We've got a minimeet planned for Thursday, but you guys will be gone by then



Thanks for replying Viki   . Yeah it would be really neat to meet you guys up there for your 20th. Congrats BTW. You guys are truly an inspiration. Yeah I saw that you guys had a minimeet planned, kinda bummed that we can't get together then, however it would be very cool to meet you guys for a drink. You could school me on one of your martini's.   I will check our schedule and give you a holler back if you guys are interested. Would be fun to meet up with some folks from here. Could use all the help I could get with Chris's conversion. lol. 

FoxxBoys thanks for the welcome....howdy   . Yeah I'm thinking the avatar IS from the Turtle Talk sign however I'm not exactly sure. It was off of the generic avatar page. Also, it's been so long since I've been to Disney that I really couldn't tell you. I'm pre Nemo, But "dude Crush" is my favorite character.

Again  for all the welcomes. Look forward to some good times. 

--Nick


----------



## FoxxBoys

Xtreeme79 said:
			
		

> I'm pre Nemo, But "dude Crush" is my favorite character.



Nick- For a fan of Crush, you absolutely have to see Turtle Talk in the Living Seas pavilion.  It's totally amazing - and even if the big draw is for the under 4' tall set, it's a lot of fun for those of us who are taller and chronologically older.

David


----------



## Xtreeme79

FoxxBoys said:
			
		

> Nick- For a fan of Crush, you absolutely have to see Turtle Talk in the Living Seas pavilion.  It's totally amazing - and even if the big draw is for the under 4' tall set, it's a lot of fun for those of us who are taller and chronologically older.
> 
> David




YES David, I would absolutely love to see that show, however the 2 people I will be traveling with are most likely not gonna buy it. I may end up having to skip it this time and waiting 'til another time.  I'm up for anything and everything but due to the limited time and sporadic nature of this trip Turtle Talk will most likely NOT come to pass although I DID hear it was awesome! Grrr...    

Alas, we will have a great time!    ::evil laugh::   HAhahahahahaha.     

Thanks for the input David   
--Nick


----------



## prgirl

Me and my dg have been together for almost four years now, and it has been great. she was my straight best friend but I did the unthinkable and here she is. Our lives are not that different from yours, we have to work our living hard (here in PR we do not earn that much even for well paid jobs) that's why we are thinking moving over the USA, Orlando or maybe New Mexico; I have only two semesters two go to finish my BA. God helps us!. When we are not working we like to stay home and watch a movie and cook a fine dinner. I'm still learning this DIS thing but I'll tell you it's wonderful, I have to log in at least once a day. By the way do any of you know about gay night life in orlando, any bars or club we can go while we are there?  It has been a pleasure


----------



## Nurseman

Hi All. 

My name is John and I am going to WDW with Xtreeme79 (Nick And Chris) this month. Aug 22nd - 27th we are staying at the Hilton at DTD thanks to a ton of Hilton Honors points that I have to use up. I am a Nurse by trade but  I currently work as a Product Manager for a Home Care software company. 

I will ensure that Xtreeme79 goes to Turtle talk - the nerve using Chris and I as an excuse. He is going to see it twice for that. I might even make him ride it"s a small world for that.......


----------



## hamlet35_2000

Xtreeme79 said:
			
		

> All I can say is WOW...a new mecca. First off: high everybody  . My name is Nick and I am as new as I can be to the boards here. First post. This site is such a wealth of information. I just finished reading Viki's trip report which I thoroughly loved. Haven't gotten a chance to have read the other's yet but very much looking forward to it. As I said, my name is Nick and I am 27 years old and my awesome partner's name is Chris (26). I'm a respiratory therapist who does Sleep studies mostly so I am posting quite late. I'm at work. Chris is a CRNA and we are living in Baton Rouge, LA at the moment but will be relocating to Houston in January. I also have an evil cat who is part Scar part Nala. lol. I'm much more of a Disney freak than Chris...haven't quite truly converted him yet although he is excited about our trip in August. Hopefully it will be an annual thing he just doesn't know it yet. Alas, it is great to see such awesome people here and I have enjoyed reading everything so far.
> 
> --Nick



Welcome Nick!  Me and my partner John just got back and we had a blast!  And you simply must do Turtle Talk...it's not too "kiddy" at all, and it is really cool to watch Crush talk to everyone.  Have a great trip!

PS we are in the middle of our trip report on the Trips Report Board...I have to finish days 5, 7, and 9 and John needs to do Day Six...but days 1-4 are up if you'd like to read them:  JOhn and Mike's Trip Report...each day is a seperate posting.


----------



## Viki

Nurseman said:
			
		

> Hi All.
> 
> My name is John and I am going to WDW with Xtreeme79 (Nick And Chris) this month. Aug 22nd - 27th we are staying at the Hilton at DTD thanks to a ton of Hilton Honors points that I have to use up. I am a Nurse by trade but  I currently work as a Product Manager for a Home Care software company.
> 
> I will ensure that Xtreeme79 goes to Turtle talk - the nerve using Chris and I as an excuse. He is going to see it twice for that. I might even make him ride it"s a small world for that.......



Cool, now just make sure you all get over to Victoria Falls for an adult beverage!


----------



## Nurseman

Viki said:
			
		

> Cool, now just make sure you all get over to Victoria Falls for an adult beverage!



 That should not be a problem since we have an ADR  for Jiko set up!


----------



## FoxxBoys

Welcome to the Disboards and to this thread!

prgirl - Orlando has lots of nightclubs, but they're rather spread out.  Go to the website gayorlando.com for a detailed listing.  When we lived there, we would spend most of our social time (clubbing) at either Parliament House or Club Firestone.  Each offers a different experience, but we'd see most of our friends at either of these clubs.

Nurseman - Thanks for ensuring that Nick gets to see Crush.  A true accomplishment from the minds of Walt Disney Imagineering!

David


----------



## Xtreeme79

hamlet35_2000 said:
			
		

> Welcome Nick!  Me and my partner John just got back and we had a blast!  And you simply must do Turtle Talk...it's not too "kiddy" at all, and it is really cool to watch Crush talk to everyone.  Have a great trip!
> 
> PS we are in the middle of our trip report on the Trips Report Board...I have to finish days 5, 7, and 9 and John needs to do Day Six...but days 1-4 are up if you'd like to read them:  JOhn and Mike's Trip Report...each day is a seperate posting.




Thanks for the welcome Mike.    I will definitely get over to the trip reports board and take a gander. The trip reports definitely have made my nights at work go much faster! Can't wait to read it. I'm ready to leave NOW! I'm a big kid. I don't know if Chris and John are going to be able to handle me.   

And thank you guys for the affirmation about Turtle Talk. I had mentioned I had been posting on the boards here last night and John started typing away.    See what the boards can do for you... so yeah we are now going to Turtle Talk... AND It's a Small World    Grrr... It's all good though. Thanks David.

Viki-- we are still working on the specifics of going to have drinks with you guys. We will find a way!     Should be fun and looking forward to it.

And John (nurseman)...you are awesome. Big thanks for all you are doing. We are going to have fun up in the W-D-W.     CAN'T wait.

--Nick "woot woot" C


----------



## BNC

Hi there everyone, my name is Chris I'm 27 and my DP is Brian he's 30.  We live in Northwest Indiana, about 20 minutes from downtown Chicago.    We have been together for three years; we own a two-bedroom home, and two very big lap dogs (100 pound rottweilers).  Sept. 9-16 will be the first trip to WDW for both of us.  We are really excited!  We opted for the platinum plan, just because we're newbies and wanted to really try and get the best of everything they have to offer.  So far it's been a very exciting adventure planning and such, they have us doing so much I hope our heads don't pop off by the end of the week.  Who knew you could swim with the dolphins or go horseback riding at WDW???  All I have to say is this is going to be a trip to remember for me.

About all of you though, I must say that it's been very nice to read everything each and every one of you has had to say, you really are a nice bunch of people! 

Viki - I must say you sound like a super nice person, I hope you have fun at Vic and Al's!  We are also going there one night for our anniversary albeit our anniversary isn't as super special as yours  only three years!  Gosh I hope it doesn't sound like I've been stalking you, but it's just been so munch fun reading all of the posts in the forum.  I truly enjoyed the drag question to which I also was picturing something completely different!

Noah  -  Mark really is a cutie!

Foxxboys - just wondering but it wouldn't be and OMNICOM agency would it?


----------



## FoxxBoys

BNC said:
			
		

> Foxxboys - just wondering but it wouldn't be and OMNICOM agency would it?



Hi Chris, and welcome.  I currently don't work for Omnicom, but have a meeting on Thursday with them.  Any insight to share?

David


----------



## Fafolguy

Hi everybody.  Okay, so I just posted a mammoth entry on the interview thread that tells a lot about me, so I'll just give you the short and sweet:
My name is Lee, I live in Birmingham, AL with my husband of 5 years (anniversary is tomorrow!), Jeff.  We share a house with our basset hound, Toby, and a whole lot of techie stuff.  Both of us work in IT and are gadget obsessed.  
Check out the other thread for a good insight into my psyche.


----------



## DisneyRainbow

Hi Everyone! I'm Steve and my partner's name is Jim. We live in St. Petersburg, FL, a nice short drive to the parks. I used to work at The Jungle Cruise way back when. I used to be a DVC member also (Boardwalk). Hope to again someday. We enjoy all the parks and love heading over for a good meal--love Boma and just about anything at Epcot. Guess that's it for now!

Steve & Jim


----------



## tony609

My name is Tony i am  36.....will be turning 37 at Disney World this october  . I recently moved to Dallas Texas.....I have also recently split with my partner of 9 years. Anyone in Dallas give me a holler can always use a new friend! Mickey is my favorite character.


----------



## ConcKahuna

So I just realized with the posts I've made that I never made an intro!

My name's David, I'm 25 years old, and I live in Davenport, Florida.  If you've never heard of it, you're not alone so no worries!  It's very close to Disney (13.5 miles from my driveway to the MK parking lot), and lets just say I'm there A LOT!   My DP and I just hit our 5 year mark, and have a 3-bedroom home that is mostly taken up by our very large family of very small members.  We have five (yes five) cats, as well as a blue and gold macaw, a nanday conure, two budgies, and as of Wednesday we were joined by a pair of blue-masked lovebirds (who have already taken their cage apart and escaped while we were at work LOL).  

I'm a Disney addict.  My favorite character is Maleficent   I'm also a huge food fan.  I eat on Disney property far too often (bye-bye paycheck   ), as a matter of fact I'll be at the Flying Fish tonight for the first time   

If anyone comes to visit, feel free to shoot me a message!


----------



## Viki

ConcKahuna said:
			
		

> So I just realized with the posts I've made that I never made an intro!
> 
> My name's David, I'm 25 years old, and I live in Davenport, Florida.  If you've never heard of it, you're not alone so no worries!  It's very close to Disney (13.5 miles from my driveway to the MK parking lot), and lets just say I'm there A LOT!   My DP and I just hit our 5 year mark, and have a 3-bedroom home that is mostly taken up by our very large family of very small members.  We have five (yes five) cats, as well as a blue and gold macaw, a nanday conure, two budgies, and as of Wednesday we were joined by a pair of blue-masked lovebirds (who have already taken their cage apart and escaped while we were at work LOL).
> 
> I'm a Disney addict.  My favorite character is Maleficent   I'm also a huge food fan.  I eat on Disney property far too often (bye-bye paycheck   ), as a matter of fact I'll be at the Flying Fish tonight for the first time
> 
> If anyone comes to visit, feel free to shoot me a message!



Hey, David, we love the flying fish! Enjoy!


----------



## resol37

Hi everyone, I'm Ashley, or resol37 (that's "loser" backwards).  I'm a 23 year old straight girl currently living in Monroe, NC.  I guess I'm "from" Monroe by now as I've been living here since 1995.  My dad was in the Air Force and we never stayed in one place too long so I rarely tie myself down as being "from" somewhere.

After a year and a half of living with two room mates, I've moved back in with my parents - I really need a larger paycheck if I want my own place and my room mates were driving me nuts.  We have four cats, but Sophie is _my_ baby.  

I work in a city/county call center.  It's not the most stimulating job in the world, but without a degree it's what I could get.  Luckily, I just recently changed to a night shift and spend most of my nights on-line and enjoying my portable DVD player.  

I've never had anything that I'd call a relationship and now is no different...honestly, I don't get out much.

Disney-MGM Studios is my favorite park.  As you can see, I did the college program internship in 2004 and was lucky enough to work there.  While it was hard for me (I have problems with depression and anxiety and living away from my comfort zone was a problem), I stuck it through and I now terribly miss being able to pop over to the parks at any time.  Luckily, I'm returning for three days (visiting Epcot, Disney-MGM Studios, and Sea World) exactly 4 weeks from today!


----------



## Disney Dou

My name is Dan and my partners name is Herb.
I am the goofy little mexican on the right. Ha ha!

I am 40 and Herbie is 48.
I know. He's a cradle robber! Ha ha!
Hey, what can I say. He swept me off of my feet!

We have been together for 5 years and venture down to Disney at least twice a year. We love the atmosphere and meeting new people from all over the country.

Speaking of which. We just came back from another trip where we met a bartendar at Port Orleans french quarter named Shelly.
Yes. She is family and a great girl. If anyone is heading down anytime soon. Be sure to stop by and say hi to her. She'll have you in stiches! Tell her that Dan and Herb from Chicago sent you!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I guess I'll get in here. 

My name is Angela and I am 22. The Mrs. is 21 and we have been together for five years. 

We have two dogs a 6 year old Black Lab named Willow and a 2 year old Cocker Spaniel named Sebastian who are living with my parents right now. 

The Mrs. is going to school for phycology and she is going to grad school next year. I am working full time right now at an alarm company and I also sell Lia Sophia jewelry and The Body Shop bath and body products. I am planning to begin school in the spring as a Pre-Med major. 

We love Disney and we are hoping to go again in 2007.

We are both obsessed with Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## nakturne

Hi all!  Just joined today!  I met a couple of great people at DL today and found out about DISboards!  I am also a member of  M***chat group.  
Missed gay days, this year, but looking forward to next year.  
Do you guys meet at DL every week?


----------



## BigTigg'r

My name is Ken. I live in Pelham, NY about 17 miles north of NYC. I celebrated my 50th birthday last October with an 11 day stay at WDW and a shorter birthday trip this October for 5 days. Annual Passes are a wonderful thing! 

I have a beautiful 122lb dog named Connall. He is a Lurcher. I live and work at an Episcopal Church doing caretaking kinds of work and anything artistic that needs to be done. You know it takes a fairly to make it pretty! 

My long term goal is to get a job at Disney and I hope to move there by June 2007.

My Disney addiction kicked in around 1999 with my first trip to DW. Next month I am going to be in Disneyland in Anaheim for a conference. I have almost every Disney movie made in my collection! Still trying to find Song of the South.

So that is me. Other interest include medieval history and culture, horseback riding, reading, and theater as a performer and as an audience member.


----------



## StormTigger

What better way to mark my 200th post then by saying  to a fellow Tigger  and all the other new people to the Dis G&L board!    

Welcome to the part


----------



## rentingspace

Hi my name is Mary and I have a partner of 12 years now.  We have a 4yr old son who is autistic and a 2 yr old son.  We live in Maine and love it.  I must say I am the Disney fanatic of the family.  I need to go once a year. We own our time share at BCV. My partner and I are actually going in Jan for 4 days and 3 nights with no kids.   Glad to me you all. I am usually on this sight twice a day (at work  ) I like the trip reports they have alot of good ideas for the future travels.


----------



## R.S.Winters

hi all! im DAN. 21 yrs old. white gay male from dartford, kent UK. love disney. worked for disney too. want to return working for them next yr... travelled all over. studying a degree in literature. im a poet and travel writer too.
have one cat called frosty. hes gorgeous and is my baby   
AND GUESS WHAT?!
I GO TO WDW FLORIDA TOMORROW!!! WOOHOO!! lol   
would love to make more friends from on here - does anyone live near me??...
would love to meet others with similar fanatical interest!! lol   
please check out all my pics, including many many disney ones @ www.flickr.com/photos/theverynk
Many thanks!
DAN  ​​​


----------



## gabbysmom04

s2turk said:
			
		

> I was just curious where "near Albany" you're from exactly... my family spent three years in Clifton Park (I was only there for one), and my brother graduated from Shen HS probably about the same time you would have.




Hi sorry I just read this post a few months too late. We just moved up here three years ago. I'm from Westchester, But we are in Kinderhook where there is nothing but apples and well nothing else really.


----------



## red_velvet_rose

Hello all!

I am a 28 year old vet tech who lives in beautiful Chicago with my partner and her three kids (plus five cats).  I haven't been to WDW since 2000.  My partner hasn't been since EPCOT was brand new!!!!  And the children (ages 13, 11, and 8) have never been!  Needless to say, we are long overdue!

We're hoping to go to WDW in September of 2007.

Rose


----------



## rstout

We are Ross and Dan.  We both work at a small liberal art college in Salem, Oregon.  We went to Disney World for the first time in 1997 when I was 40 and Dan was 37.  We had no idea what to expect, but knew it would "be fun."  WOW!  We become instantly obsessed with everything Disney.  We are now four weeks away from our 7th trip to Disney World (and twice to Disney Land).  We lead pretty quiet and boring lives the other 51 weeks a year.  This year, we will be meeting my aunt, cousin, sister and brother-in-law at WDW.  We will be celebrating our 21st anniversary (December 13) while we are there.  In fact, we always celebrate our anniversary at Disney World/Land rather than the middle of December in the midst of holiday parites.  We typically go in the early spring or fall, so this will be our first trip to see all of the holiday decorations at WDW.   We will be going to Mickey's Very Merry Chistmas Party and a behind the scenes tour at AK along with all of the "regular" activites.  We can't wait!


----------



## disneykid

I am going back to DW in January and looking to have a basket of fun delivered to my room at OKW, however I am looking for retailers beside the one on Disney property.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mystic_path

I am Aimee, I am 23, I am bi, I love anything disney, especially the music. Ive been to disneyland, and Im going back in May. I will be going to the world in December of 07   I live in BC Canada, I work in the hardware industry, I currently go to school for archaeology and Special Education. I also go to an all womans fitness gym 5 days a week for long cardio workouts. I have 3 cats and a dog, and I live with my brother in a house that we inherited from our grandparents. So we are fixing that up when we have the spare time.


----------



## PigletsBestFriend

Kelly (pigletsbestfriend) and Stacy here. We are going to WDW 12/11-12/17.  I'm a middle school special ed teacher   and my better half works in a group home for adults with disabilties. Can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## ZacinIndy

Hello, my name is Zac and my boyfriend is Matt. We're 28 and 21, respectively. Matt is finishing his Bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering. He did the WDW College Program in spring semester of '05 and has stayed on as a seasonal CM. We live in Indianapolis, but after his graduation are moving to central Florida to work on his career and for me to get back into selling travel.

We are going to WDW for spring break! We're gonna camp, how butch is that?   Two weeks in the great outdoors. Wohoo!

Me:





Matt:


----------



## ConcKahuna

ZacinIndy said:


> Hello, my name is Zac and my boyfriend is Matt. We're 28 and 21, respectively. Matt is finishing his Bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering. He did the WDW College Program in spring semester of '05 and has stayed on as a seasonal CM. We live in Indianapolis, but after his graduation are moving to central Florida to work on his career and for me to get back into selling travel.
> 
> We are going to WDW for spring break! We're gonna camp, how butch is that?   Two weeks in the great outdoors. Wohoo!
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt:




I <3 Fort Wilderness!


----------



## tampaguys

Hello, peoples...we're Sam and Travis and we have been together for 7 years. We live in Tampa, which is about a 1 hour drive from WDW, so we go all the time. Sam is a physician, and Travis is a supervisor at the Disney Reservations Center in Tampa.

(Technically, we did not both type this...Sam is the designated typist.)


----------



## vascubaguy

tampaguys said:


> Hello, peoples...we're Sam and Travis and we have been together for 7 years. We live in Tampa, which is about a 1 hour drive from WDW, so we go all the time. Sam is a physician, and Travis is a supervisor at the Disney Reservations Center in Tampa.
> 
> (Technically, we did not both type this...Sam is the designated typist.)



I was wondering for a minute there if you were alternating keystrokes or something...


----------



## josh_e_washie

does anyone know if there is a forum about gays in the CP spring 07 or PI spring 07 programs?  I'll be a PI, and I'd love to hang out with some others!


----------



## ZacinIndy

vascubaguy said:


> I was wondering for a minute there if you were alternating keystrokes or something...


 So innocent...

Nice to meet you Sam and Travis!


----------



## huizarst

Greetings from NJ.  My name is Steven and my partner Tim currently live just across the river from Philadelphia, PA.  Last year we moved in to our first home, and beside creating a nest here we jumped into DVC membership and joined at Saratoga Springs Resort.

I have always been a Disney fan.  Grew up on the west coast, so many trips to Disneyland over the years.  When Tim and I met, he had never been on a Disney vacation.  After the first time in 2005, he was hooked!  Thank goodness.

I work in PA for the Red Cross in Disaster Services and Tim works for the Phialdelphia Orchestra in Data Management.  Besides work, we love to travel, listen to music, musicals, plays, and so on.  Recently, I have become a huge fan of Dale Chihuly and have traved to several venues across the county to see his work.

We have one cat (Moushu) and many local friends.  Family is on the other coast, and thats okay most of the time.  We look forward to meeting others soon.

Steven


----------



## giant4203

Hey all!  My name is Matt and my partner is Zac (ZacinIndy on here). As Zac said, I'm 21, and in school for mechanical engineering....right now I have my eyes set on an internship with disney ride and show engineering   But for now I remain a student and seasonal cast member at the Rock n Roller Coaster (I'm a ride op).  Zac and I are planning a trip down to Disney in March, and then plan to move down to Orlando later on this year.  Hi all!


    ok I had to add the dancing banana....I just couldn't help it hehe


----------



## ZacinIndy

Welcome to the DIS and the GLBT sub-board, Squirt!


----------



## tampaguys

huizarst said:


> Recently, I have become a huge fan of Dale Chihuly and have traved to several venues across the county to see his work.



Welcome, Steven! As you may know, both of Disney's cruise ships have Chihuly chandeliers in their lobby atriums. Also, he is opening a gallery which will be the first permanent exhibition of his works in downtown St. Petersburg, Florida. It is expected to open in January '08.

St. Pete is about 1.5 hours west of Disney...so sometime when you're down here to visit The Mouse, you may want to plan a day trip to St. Pete to see the Chihuly Gallery.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

huizarst said:


> Recently, I have become a huge fan of Dale Chihuly and have traved to several venues across the county to see his work



TOTALLY LUV HIS STUFF!


----------



## Rolltideguy77

Jason and Zack here from Birmingham, Alabama. We are ages 29 and 20 respectively. Been together for four years. This year will be our second trip together to Disney Gay Days. Check my thread about who is going this year and share your tips. We have a stinky rotten pug named Cosmo. Jason teaches elementary special education while Zack does Public Relations for Birmingham area theatre companies. I would post a picture but it wont let me yet as my post count isnt high enough.


----------



## friendofyou

Hello everyone, My name is Brent and my bf name is Jim, Been toghether for 9 months. Live in Lake Buena Vista,FL. Just moved her from TN and OH respectivly.


----------



## tampaguys

friendofyou said:


> Hello everyone, My name is Brent and my bf name is Jim, Been toghether for 9 months. Live in Lake Buena Vista,FL. Just moved her from TN and OH respectivly.



Welcome Brent and Jim! Do youze guys work for the Mouse?


----------



## friendofyou

on occasion maybe?


----------



## ConcKahuna

friendofyou said:


> on occasion maybe?



Is it ever really work if you're doing it for the mouse though?


----------



## friendofyou

No!!! atleast not for me! I love my job!!!


----------



## PrincessJasmine

I'm Kristin...23 years old, and I'm a nanny living in Boston, Massachusetts. I've been on these boards for awhile but never really ventured to the gay/lesbian board. I thought it was time I step in and say hello.

I'm bisexual. I was in a relationship with another girl when I was 17, and then I met a wonderful guy who I became engaged to after 4 years. That didn't work out, and now I'm in a relationship with my first love - I fell in love with her in high school when I was 16.  She wasn't "out" back then - in fact, she seemed a little homophobic, so it took me 7 years to finally tell her how I felt. We're so in love now. She lives in Florida (she's in college), but she comes home every chance she gets and I'm going to visit her next month. Hey, it gives me an excuse to go to Disney!


----------



## MassJester

I can't believe I've missed this thread--where has my head been? (easy there...)

I'm Paul, and live just south of Boston in Weymouth, Massachusetts overlooking a small but charming harbor.

I am 44 years old (at least I think I am...), and live alone, save for my stuffed gorilla, Mr. Peebles who seems to have taken up residence in the guest bedroom.

During the work day, I am a senior manager for a national security services firm, and have about 400 employees in Boston and southern, MA--it keeps me off the streets. I am also in my last semester of law school and will be sitting for the bar this july  

When I am not trolling the Community Board trying to annoy our DFs on the right, I do all the normal things that other people like (movies, dining and a bit more magazine reading than is normal), and I work as a softball umpire.

No romantic attachments currently, but an amazing collection of family and friends.

Looking to be down in Disney next November if any of you will be about.


----------



## SandJ

Hi, I'm Sharon (26) and I share this account with my partner Jacqui (also 26).  We met in college and currently live in South Grafton, MA.  We have been together for almost 7 years, and will be getting married in March.  We are the proud moms of 2 cats - Bailey and Nemo (yes, like the fish - he even has a lucky fin).

We love traveling to Disney World and try to go at least once a year.  Jacqui took me down for my 21st birthday and we have been hooked ever since.  We'll be heading down in March for our first Disney Cruise to celebrate our honeymoon and we can't wait.


----------



## MassJester

Hello Sharon and Jacqui!


----------



## IcicleM

My name is Brady, I am 17, and I'm a humongous fan of Disney. I go to the parks just about every two months, so if you've seen me around, you should send me a PM or something, hehe. I'm hoping to be living in Orlando and working at Disney by the near end of the Summer, which I'm uber excited for.

Normally, I'm an actor/singer, but I'm kind of writing a fantasy book right now in whatever spare time I have. My sig has my two main characters from the book. I also am not what you would call the "typical gay guy" I don't like the club scene, I don't drink, I don't plan on drinking or going to clubs, and someday I know I want to meet a guy who's the same way.... at least that would be nice, right?

At 14, just before I went into High School, I came out to my friends. I knew that I was definitely different when I was 6, but I didn't know if it was a good decision to tell anyone, since no one really talked about it. when I left middle school, however, I knew I didn't just want to go in being someone, and then having people find out later on that I was someone else, so I came out to my friends. After the first person I told, they said "Hold on, I have to go collect money from so and so" And I laughed so hard. They all knew way before me, and we had a big laugh about it, and now I'm closer with all my friends than I ever was before.

Did I say too much? haha


----------



## MassJester

Every two months?

Jealous, who, me? Why would I be jealous...


----------



## ConcKahuna

So Brady, play any MMORPGs?


----------



## IcicleM

Haha, unfortunately yes. ^_^ I'm addicted to World of Warcraft, and I once played Guild Wars. My character has always been the same (IcicleM) except for my character currently in WoW, which is "Erebos" and I made that banner for the guild I'm in, Origin.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I saw "blood elf" and figured heh.  I'm horribly addicted to EverQuest, and I've been playing since June of '01.


----------



## IcicleM

You Evercrack addicted- SOMEONE HELP HIM!

haha, I needed help after playing Warcraft for like, 3 months. My cousin and her husband play Everquest II all the time. They like it because it's more challenging than Guild Wars and World of Warcraft, cause it doesn't take them just a week to cap out a character.

I don't really look like the nerdy type, so it's such a relief when I find other gay guys out there who are nerdy. I'm into computers, and talking about Transformers, and just random nerd stuff, and people look at me and are like "And you wear American Eagle?" Haha, one of my exboyfriends was 6'6" and I am 5'9", and he would make fun of me because I'm short and wore American Eagle. I said "Well at least it's not Abercrombie" because I'm not THAT conceited. *shudders* He wasn't the most beautiful guy on the planet, and I LOVED that more than anything about him. He was funny, and sweet and caring and nerdy, and he was so human. I think that's why I like that type of person. I dunno, haha, skinny nerdy types really know how to make me smile.

Oh lord, look at me, I'm rambling. @_@


----------



## Joevn

Hello all, 

I recently discovered this board and thought I'd introduce myself real quickly.      I'm Joe and my boyfriend is David.  We'll be celebrating five years together this June.    (If Disney has taught me anything, it's to celebrate things divisible by 5.)  I'm the huge Walt Disney World nut, but I think David has grown to like it as well.   We've gone together three times and he suggested we go again this December so maybe I've converted him.   

Anyway, great to meet all of you,
Joe


----------



## IcicleM

Aww, that's wonderful, Joe. I was there in December for New Year's Eve, and if you've ever been to Times Square, it's kinda like that, hahaha. It's a wonderful experience, and it's really sweet if you're with the guy you love. ^_^


----------



## PrinceFantasmic

Hello everyone.  I want to introduce myself.  My name is Stephen, bisexual.  I haven't told my friends or my parents yet, I'm too afraid of what they might think of me.  Im really nervous to tell them too. Well, nice meeting you all!


----------



## MassJester

PrinceFantasmic said:


> Hello everyone.  I want to introduce myself.  My name is Stephen, bisexual.  I haven't told my friends or my parents yet, I'm too afraid of what they might think of me.  Im really nervous to tell them too. Well, nice meeting you all!



Hey Prince -- welcome to the board. Try not to worry too much about spreading the news. It all comes in good time.


----------



## PsychNurse

Hi, I'm Heidi. I am from the Portland, Maine area. I'm 31 and my partenr, Lauren is 26. I am a Disney addict and recently took Lauren for her 1st trip and now I have an addict girlfriend too. Yay! We have an almost 11 y.o daughter, Alissa. Who I have managed to take to WDW 4 times, with our next trip planed for 8/07. As my screenname suggest I am I a nurse at a psychaitric hospital. I work with girls ages 14-20. I am also in grad school working on becoming a nurse practitioner. I am so looking forward to talking with all you other glbt disney nuts out there!!!


----------



## Joevn

IcicleM said:


> Aww, that's wonderful, Joe. I was there in December for New Year's Eve, and if you've ever been to Times Square, it's kinda like that, hahaha. It's a wonderful experience, and it's really sweet if you're with the guy you love. ^_^



I've never been to Times Square, but we were at WDW on New Year's Day one year and boy, it was crowded.  I personally wouldn't want to be there again with that many people.  It was hard to walk anywhere and obviously it was hard to see a lot of the attractions.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Joevn said:


> I've never been to Times Square, but we were at WDW on New Year's Day one year and boy, it was crowded.  I personally wouldn't want to be there again with that many people.  It was hard to walk anywhere and obviously it was hard to see a lot of the attractions.



Yup, just like Times Square.


----------



## dmwang9

Hi,

I'm Dave, and I just found DisBoards this morning. Wow, these are are fantastic.

I'm 39, single, gay, and live in San Francisco. I officially got hooked on Disney last summer, when I went to WDW for the first time with my parents, brother, SIL, and their four young children. We spent 10 days there and had an amazing time. All the while, though, I couldn't help but wonder what it would be like to visit without my nieces and nephews. Don't get me wrong, I love them dearly, but riding It's a Small World four times in a row almost drove me over the edge. And you don't want to know about the Spinning Teacups Incident (tm).

So this summer, I'm going back to WDW for a week, this time by myself. I have a room booked at the Dolphin (thank you, educator discount!) and have reservations for the Epcot Segway and Keys to the Kingdom tours. It's gonna be a blast.


----------



## MassJester

Welcome Aboard Dave  

Glad you found us!


----------



## AllisonY2K

Hi! I'm Allison (or Allie). I was a DIS vet under a different name, then I stopped coming here for awhile, then I started again when I discovered Virtual Magic Kingdom. Then curiousity got to me and I was nosing around and I realized there is a GLBT forum, so of course I had to stop by!

So yeah, I'm not gay. I'm not lesbian. I'm transsexual.  
and Allie isn't my natural born name, nor is female my current gender, but in time (and $$) they will be. So yeah, I'm a m2f pre-op TS. I love Disney World. I love the resorts. The monorail. Tower of Terror (oh yeah!). I'm not a princess and Aladdin is a total hottie!

Anyway, yeah, hi! *waves*


----------



## cdn ears

Hello All!.  Like others that I've read the people on this forum are a lot more friendlier.  So I figured I should introduce myself here as well as I having been using Disboards for years for planning trips to Disney.  I'm single, 45 enjoy travelling to Disney and other theme parks and finally became a DVC owner for BCV and SSG.  Haven't planned this years journey yet so that's why I'm here.  Doing the research.  Thanks for the help and hope to meet some of you once my travel dates have been decided


----------



## RickinNYC

Welcome to all the new folks and welcome back to AllisonY2K!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome along everyone!  Nice to see you've found the best board on the DIS.    

Looking forward to getting to know each of you better!


----------



## ammiebam

Viki said:


> Hey, Tony, k8x, Ric, Lillian, and Katie! It's great to have you with us and thanks for introducing yourselves. You'll find this is a great place to hang out, meet friends, and share all things Disney.
> 
> Noah ... your son IS the cutest (from a Mom whose baby boy - now 16 - used to be the cutest; folk would stop us on the street and say, "Do you know how cute your son is?"). And, listen, November IS good, but don't tell anyone this: the week after Labor Day is simply heavenly (a good Fla heat, no lines, and very yummy times!).


hey im katie i love vmk! what is your name in vmk?


----------



## AllisonY2K

Dude...I've been gone so long that before I left there wasn't even a GLBT board here. Imagine my surprise when I saw it and nearly  .


----------



## SkyMedik

*Hello everyone! *Thanks for providing such a great environment.... I discovered DIS while Google-ing the prospect of a gay wedding at Disney. And while it was a disappointment to learn what so many others have about _that_ particular policy, at least finding the answer was cushioned by finding this great resource for gay Disney lovers like myself. Oh, by the way, I'm single, I just got carried away daydreaming about one day getting married there....LOL...I'm 23, a gay male, living in Maryland between DC and Baltimore. Currently I work as a cardiology supervisor and paramedic, but I'm seriously considering a quest to obtain gainful employment in the Orlando area. So if anyone knows if Disney hires paramedics at the parks let me know. Trying to pick a favorite thing about WDW is impossible for me - but while I'm there I get a sense that the world is perfect and magical, and I think that above all is what makes me an addict. Thanks again for the site! I look foward to talking to all of you!


----------



## ACEG692

Hi, 
My name is Angi and I am from Southern California (Long Beach to be exact). I am lucky enough to have grownd up going to the happiest place on earth...
and 2 years ago got to go to my dream vacation Disney World... yeah i know  a little lame but so so fun! I am a single chick but I do have the required 2 cats (Lucy and Ricky) from the lesbian handbook.
Anyway a friend just had me read this for some other thread and i thought i would join in! Have a beautiful night everyone!!


----------



## Rayner

Hi all,

I'm MaryAnn. I'm new to the forum.  I've been to Disney three times with my kids who are now all grown but am going in May for the first time with my lovely wife.  She has never been so I'm very excited to share it with her.  
I can't wait to go.


----------



## sarahandhannahsmom

Hi to everyone,

I've been a member of the Dis for awhile but away for a couple of years. Planning another trip, so I'm back and stumbled onto this forum.

My name is Allie (40 - ouch that hurts...just happened) and my DP is Kim and she is 42. We celebrated our 17th anniversary recently, and are in the process of raising our two daughters, Sarah (9) and Hannah(6).  The midwest is tough.....but we are tougher.  We were pioneers in our town when we decided to have children, almost ten years later, it's much more common.

Looking forward to our next trip to Disney in July of this year.  Nice to read about all of you.


----------



## Longhairbear

I can't remember if I posted on this thread, so here goes.
 I am Frank, and my partner is John. We are bears, and live an hour from Disneyland in CA. We have been DVC members for 4 years, and our home base is Villas Wilderness Lodge. We usually go to WDW for Flower and Garden, Gay Days, and Food and Wine. I love to cook, so  usually include some Disney recipe from the 4  Disney resort cookbooks.
 I can be found on here, and both of us on Live Journal, and various "bear" sites, as well as just about every other Disney website known to exist. We also belong to a gay car club, and drive a 57 Chevy on weekends.
 John is a CA native, and I was born and raised in MA before moving to CA in '99. And yes, I still have a Boston accent.


----------



## Boston5602

I  just want to say a big *HELLO* to all you people that posted on this board . Its nice to see so many people !


----------



## watersbland

My name is Danah and my girlfriend is Mandie. We are 26 and 28, in that same order. We share a house in North Carolina with our dog and 3 cats. I joined this board because it was one of the first places I was able to find any infomation for gay and lesbian couples on WDW. We are getting married this coming September and are planning to spend our honeymoon at WDW. I have only been to WDW once and that was years ago when I was 7 or 8 and Mandie went in highschool. It has been a while since either of us has been and we've never been together so I can't wait! For the moment I've become sort of Disney obsessed while trying to get this thing planned and I'm enjoying every minute of it. Well, nice to meet you all and look forward to sharing more with you.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

Hello All.

My name is Joe and my boyfriend of 6 years is Chip.  When I fell in love with Chip along came the love for Disney.

We live in Syracuse, NY (the snowiest large city in the US and winner of the golden snowball award year after year) but love to travel, both for fun and culture.

I've been to Disney 6 times and Chip, who knows how many, he used to work there years and years ago as a cast member in the college program and subsequently just for his own enjoyment.

This year he twisted my arm enough and left hints on a daily basis until I caved and booked the Grand Floridian for 6 nights/7 days on top of our week cruise.  It will be fun all the same.


----------



## IcicleM

Awww, everyone on here is so cute. Cute couples, cute dreams and futures. ^_^ I wuv Disney, haha. I turned 18 March 22nd, which was really exciting. I opened a bank account for my birthday (haha! just kidding) Actually, I went to New York and saw Mary Poppins, Tarzan, The Lion King, and A Chorus Line. All that's missing is Beauty and the Beast, which I'm hoping to see this summer before it leaves Broadway. Then, come December, I'm off to see The Little Mermaid! YAY!

But in September or so, I'm going to start working at Disney. Until then, I am looking to make some money before I move, and I need to find a place to live.


----------



## Saxton

jlewisinsyr said:


> Hello All.
> 
> My name is Joe and my boyfriend of 6 years is Chip. When I fell in love with Chip along came the love for Disney.
> 
> We live in Syracuse, NY (the snowiest large city in the US and winner of the golden snowball award year after year) but love to travel, both for fun and culture.


 
Uh, Joe ... as a Buffalonian I can honestly say they you guys are more than welcome to the golden snowball!!!!  I'll be in Syracuse next week for work ... please make sure all the snow is gone.  

Welcome to our board and welcome to all the other new folk.


----------



## cdn ears

jlewisinsyr said:


> Hello All.
> 
> My name is Joe and my boyfriend of 6 years is Chip.  When I fell in love with Chip along came the love for Disney.
> 
> We live in Syracuse, NY (the snowiest large city in the US and winner of the golden snowball award year after year) but love to travel, both for fun and culture.
> 
> I've been to Disney 6 times and Chip, who knows how many, he used to work there years and years ago as a cast member in the college program and subsequently just for his own enjoyment.
> 
> This year he twisted my arm enough and left hints on a daily basis until I caved and booked the Grand Floridian for 6 nights/7 days on top of our week cruise.  It will be fun all the same.



 Joe, Chip and any other newbies.  

As Saxton said you guys are more than welcome to keep the white stuff.  It has been coming and going all week up here and is in the forecast again for tomorrow....YEAH!!!


----------



## Rocke & Tender

SteeleTig said:


> I am becoming addicted to this forum and would love to know a little about all of you that I see post every day. I searched and didn't find another intro thread so... I started one.
> I'm Julie, my partner is Ava. We live in NYC, beautiful Harlem to be exact.
> I'm 30, she's 26. We have 2 cats (yeah yeah the lesbians and their cats   )
> We're going to WDW again April 22nd-28th!
> 
> If anyone has any other questions I'd be glad to answer them
> 
> So... tell me about yourselves!


Hi, we are new to this forum but already having fun.  My name is Nena and my partner's name is Darlene.  I am 43, well for a few more months and Darlene is 47.  Our birthdays are 6 months apart and both on the 30th.  We met online (Rocke and Tenderheart) and have been together now (April 23rd) for 5 years.  We are both Disney Nuts!!!!  We are totally hooked on pin trading.  We love going and just sitting, trading pins and talking/meeting new people.  We live in Las Vegas, Nevada.  We don't own any animals anymore since someone poisoned our dalmation (Cricket), too heart breaking.  WE are currently selling trader pins to help people to be able to afford to keep pin trading.  

We have never made it to any of the other parks besides DLR.  Our future plans are to go to WDW and to take a Disney Cruise (crossing fingers, before we get too old!).  Ok enough rambling.  If you ever make it to DLR, stop by on Mondays and look for the 2 biggest women there...you got it....that will be us!  We both are BIG kids at heart!!  We love having fun and enjoying each other.  Hope to meet some of you at DLR.  Have a GREAT Day!!

Nena & Darlene


----------



## PeterPan

Hi all =)

Not really new to the dis but haven't been around much recently (and this board didn't exist when I was coming here fairly regularly)... nice to have a board of our own 

Soooo... wanted to say hi =)  My name is Jon, currently single (which seems to be the minority on this board =p), I live in Sterling, VA and obviously I love Disney and I am a HUGE Peter Pan fan.

I go to WDW almost every year and since my best friend lives in San Diego I make him take me to Disneyland when I go out to visit him =p  Right now thinking about taking a trip to WDW in mid sept during the free dining offer... but it would be a solo trip for the first time... so haven't made a firm decision yet =p

So again hi! And I will try to stop in often


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hi PeterPan!  Yes, isn't this a lovely board?   Good to have a place of our own.  

WDW solo can be a wonderful experience. I'll bet you'd have a great time!


----------



## CanadianGuy

I'm not sure that I've ever posted in this thread.. and being lazy.. I'm not going to read all 18 pages to find out .. I'll just post again.  (Responsible moderator in action eh?)

I'm Knox .. that is actually my last name.. but nobody calls me by my first name since it's the most common name ever.. and there's always six other "Johns" around.. so I defaulted to Knox a few years ago and it stuck.

I'm 37 years old and will be celebrating 38 at Disney over Gay Days.  Wahoo!  I like having my birthday and GayDays ALWAYS fall together.  It's handy.  I live in the backwoods of Canada.  Almost.  Ok its a city.  But there aren't many gays here.  Or at least I can't find 'em.   I lived for a while in New York City (95-98) and Los Angeles (98 - 2002) but then I came home to the backwoods.  It's nice here.

I work at a radio station as promotions director and event planner. It's a fun job.  Hardly feels like work most days.. which is the idea right?   My cheesy radio station promotional picture is in my profile.  I was going to do the thing where I point my fingers like a gun and wink.. but management said "No."     Boo management.

And because I only work 87 hours a week at the radio station, I spend my spare time as a moderator on the Resorts board here on the DIS.  

Well.. at least it keeps me out of more serious trouble.  

My significant other is... umm.. wait a sec.. Oh yah.. STILL OUT THERE.. Hey if you're reading this - you are seriously LATE young man.  Call me ASAP!  

Knox


----------



## DisneyDudet

Well.. I have to get to bed soon but here's some about me...

I am pretty much new at all this stuff.  I've come out to a few people, but not my family. My girlfriend and I (both 23) met at school(college) and she had a crush on me and I dared her to kiss me.. so.. well.. she wouldn't.. so I did it!  And we've been together ever since! It has been a year and 2 months of bliss!

We're both nurses, not at the same hospital tho. 

I'm girlie to the max!  My favorite color is pink, I hate to sweat. I love long baths and pedicures.  High heels are my favorite. My hair is long and I love to wear it straight (even though its super curly).  I like getting my hair done and getting new sunglasses.  I have 8 piercings.. all in my ears tho!  

I love Louis Vuitton and Coach purses and wallets.  My wallets and purses have to match! I wear Vera Wang's Princess perfume, which my girl calls Princess Baby.

I'm short. She's tall.  She loves blue.  I love pink.  She's on the comfy side, I'm pretty prissy.  Amazingly though, we finish each other's sentences.  Will say the most RANDOM things at the same exact time!  We're so alike.

We both live with our families. We just graduated college, and we're saving for a house together.  We did live for a year together during college, which was amazing.  Its hard now that I work the night shift and she's day shift.  We don't get to talk much.

She has been to Disney once, but really didn't like it.  I've been 12 times and LOVE it.  I'm talking her into going someday. She says we can't go there for every trip   but we can for some.  She wants to to to Paris... you know what that means!  

Thanks for having this forum for people like me.  It feels great to be able to be myself to people.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Ohhhh Paris...want company? LOL


----------



## Aaronbox

As CanadianGuy said, "I'm 37 years old and will be celebrating 38 at Disney over Gay Days. Wahoo! I like having my birthday and GayDays ALWAYS fall together. It's handy."
I'm another Gemini, my birthday on June 3rd (I'm 38), means that one of the Gay Days will nearly always fall on my birthday, too. This year will be my first to attend Gay Days. I love Disney. It runs in my family. My grandparents took my relatives to Disneyland until Disney World opened, then we all went there annually for years. I still find it unusual to find folks who turn up their noses at my enthusiasm for Disney. I read trip reports about the Pirates & Princess Parties and nearly got choked up with joy and anticipation of ever going during one. I have an awesome pirate costume  to wear there (yes, I'm serious). Currently, I wear it to the pirate ball and Captain Morgan Fantasy Fest Parade here in Key West. Which is the other favorite place / time of my life. So, I'm still a kid at heart - but if you ever come to Key West for Fantasy Fest, be aware that it is joyously a VERY adult week of events (Halloween).


----------



## ConcKahuna

Aaronbox said:


> I'm another Gemini, my birthday on June 3rd (I'm 38), means that one of the Gay Days will nearly always fall on my birthday, too. This year will be my first to attend Gay Days.




I think we need to have a joint b-day party for you 2 boys!!


----------



## CanadianGuy

ConcKahuna said:


> I think we need to have a joint b-day party for you 2 boys!!



I completely agree.  I'm thinking at the 05/31 PI DIS Meet -- ya?  BIG fun.

Conc - please bring two  "It's My Birthday!" buttons.   

Knox


----------



## Aaronbox

If you DO bring birthday buttons to PI on the 31st, then I won't have to pick one up on June 3rd when we arrive at Disney MGM. That would be very sweet.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I'll grab a handful....  

But would you prefer "Happy Birthday" or "Feliz Cumpleaños"?  Disney has both now...


----------



## CanadianGuy

Personally.. not to be greedy -- but I'd like one of each.  While not spanish bilingual, I am french-biliingual and I love meeting people who speak all languages. 

Knox


----------



## Aaronbox

As there are just two birthday boys, I think that's all we need. English is good for me.


----------



## Jeffybob56

Jeff & Kerry here (I'm Jeff);  both 50 somethings. We have four cats, Kitty, Sammi Jean, Black & Rocky.  I am a Disney pin collector.  Own a small 3-bedroom house in south Alameda County, in the SF Bay Area. 

We've been together 7 years now and Kerry's has 2 daughters, 20, and 24.  We are employed in Finance industry.

Love to Travel.  DVC members.  Would love to connect with other members ... who knows, perhaps a coordinated vacation in WDW in the future?   


__________________
Disneyland: Both CA boys .. more times than we can remember.
DisneyWorld: 1998 (new DVC member - Boardwalk Villas), 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 (BWV)
Disney Cruise Line:  2001 (Bamamas), 2006, (Western Caribbean)
Disneyland Paris: 2002
Hilton Head Resort: 2005
Saratoga Springs: 2006


----------



## Viki

Jeffybob56 said:


> Jeff & Kerry here (I'm Jeff);  both 50 somethings. We have four cats, Kitty, Sammi Jean, Black & Rocky.  I am a Disney pin collector.  Own a small 3-bedroom house in south Alameda County, in the SF Bay Area.
> 
> We've been together 7 years now and Kerry's has 2 daughters, 20, and 24.  We are employed in Finance industry.
> 
> Love to Travel.  DVC members.  Would love to connect with other members ... who knows, perhaps a coordinated vacation in WDW in the future?
> 
> 
> __________________
> Disneyland: Both CA boys .. more times than we can remember.
> DisneyWorld: 1998 (new DVC member - Boardwalk Villas), 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 (BWV)
> Disney Cruise Line:  2001 (Bamamas), 2006, (Western Caribbean)
> Disneyland Paris: 2002
> Hilton Head Resort: 2005
> Saratoga Springs: 2006




Welcome! Great to have you onboard!

We are a friendly group and we love to meet up in the World - a whole flock of folk are down right now for gay days, lounging by the BWV pools and having fun at PI! Check out the threads below.


----------



## piscesborn

Greetings ladies and Gentelmen, Girls and boys (ok that is soooo DCL lingo ROFL)

My name is John, I live in Orlando and SHOCKER am a former cast memeber!  I LOVE Disney!  Even if cast members aren't as friendly as they should be!  

I work in the Hotel Industry and LOVE IT! 
I am single and I have a Cockatiel named Goofy (very appropriate)
I am 27 years old, Have been to disney more than 100 times in the past couple of years.  I have also been on 2 disney cruises!  EPCOT is my favorite Park!  got questions hit me up! 


And for those of you who are looking for Disney Ticket Discounts Avoid the desks at hotels and gas stations and so on in Orlando that offer "Discounted" tickets in orlando to Disney.  You have to take a Time share tour that lasts hours! lol My parents got suckered into it even though I warned them.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome John!!  Quite a few locals in here   I love cockatiels, yet out of 7 birds I don't have any....


----------



## piscesborn

ConcKahuna said:


> Welcome John!!  Quite a few locals in here   I love cockatiels, yet out of 7 birds I don't have any....


I love em too especially My goofy, He has started giving kisses and he actually makes the kissing noise when he does it.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome to our newest members!   Nice to have you with us.  DVC member here, too. (Bet you would never have guessed)! 

EPCOT is my favorite park, too!  

Looking forward to chatting about Disney with you!


----------



## ConcKahuna

piscesborn said:


> I love em too especially My goofy, He has started giving kisses and he actually makes the kissing noise when he does it.



My African Grey looovvess to give kisses.  She kisses everyone, no matter how long she's known them.  She also makes the angry meow that my one cat makes when she doesn't get her own way.


----------



## piscesborn

ConcKahuna said:


> My African Grey looovvess to give kisses.  She kisses everyone, no matter how long she's known them.  She also makes the angry meow that my one cat makes when she doesn't get her own way.



I LOVE african greys!  a friend of mine had one that thought she was the queen of the castle and if you didn't say hello to her she would call you out for it.  Her name was Mr. Magoo  LOVED IT!


----------



## insoin

Hello everyone.  My name is Scott, I'm 34 almost 35 and I live near Louisville, KY.  Just ran across the thread so I wanted to say hi.  I will be coming down Sept 13-21 with my friend Monica.


----------



## geldub

My 13 year old daughter and I are staying at one of the Marriott places in Orlando the week of June 23-June 30. We live near LA. My daughter loves rides and I'm not always crazy about getting my head earthquaked on the various rides....so I'm wondering if there are any other single or otherwise gay parents who will be around that week with kids who want to hang out in one or the other parks during the week. I'm a gay man in my late 40s. My daughter is sort of low key...although she loves the rides...and is young for her age....If there is another forum more appropriate for this request let me know...also any suggestions on the best rides in Orlando....thanks


----------



## Viki

geldub said:


> My 13 year old daughter and I are staying at one of the Marriott places in Orlando the week of June 23-June 30. We live near LA. My daughter loves rides and I'm not always crazy about getting my head earthquaked on the various rides....so I'm wondering if there are any other single or otherwise gay parents who will be around that week with kids who want to hang out in one or the other parks during the week. I'm a gay man in my late 40s. My daughter is sort of low key...although she loves the rides...and is young for her age....If there is another forum more appropriate for this request let me know...also any suggestions on the best rides in Orlando....thanks




hey, friend, let's see if we can find you someone - your best shot if to repost this with a header like, "Could you some help..." or some such thing.

A lot of folk might not check this thread, but they would respond in an individual thread.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I dont have kids, but I sure like rides!   

(See my thread on Cedar Point)

PM me if you like.

Mike


----------



## dennis-in-ct

Hey !! Dennis in CT here .


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome Dennis!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Hey yall.

I am 33 and from the Detroit area, but have now been living here in Atlanta for 11 years now.  I am a huge Disney fan, so I hope I can fit right in here ;-)



Ken


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome Ken!!

Yup, you can tell you live in the south.  You used "y'all"


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> Welcome Ken!!
> 
> Yup, you can tell you live in the south.  You used "y'all"



I have become a master of the word yall, the time I have been here.


----------



## mstew99

Hi, i'm Mike, 26, and live up around Flint Michigan.  Going to be visiting for my 5th time 9/5 - 9/12.  The free dining plan has lured me back in another year.  

I saw someone elses post about having a cockatiel named Goofy.  Ha, well I have a 22 year old cockatiel named Mickey.  He was my 4th birthday gift, so what else could a boy name his pet?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

mstew99 said:


> .... so what else could a boy name his pet?




I have a Boston Terrier named Belle


----------



## ConcKahuna

mstew99 said:


> I saw someone elses post about having a cockatiel named Goofy.  Ha, well I have a 22 year old cockatiel named Mickey.  He was my 4th birthday gift, so what else could a boy name his pet?



Only one of my pets is named after a Disney character.  I have a cat named Pocahontas.  My other cats are named Chanel, Marylin, Honey, and Kitty.  My birds are named Coco, Stormy, Elvis, Birdy, Sunny, and Dusty.

Yup, I live in a zoo.


----------



## piscesborn

Ok so I don't know if I did this so I am gonna do it now.  Sorry if I have already.  (Family is in town and I am going insane with work so pardon the brain farts)

My name is John, I work in the hotel industry and have lived in orlando for about 5 years now.  I LOVE Disney Espcially Stitch and Eyeore!!! I have been on 2 Disney Cruises aboard the fabulous Wonder and plan on going many times in the future.  I am 27 years old and can say I have yet to goto MK for gaydays! hahaha


----------



## ridraggamuffin

Hi everyone.  Greetings from Wales in the United Kingdom.

Bore da! - Good morning ! 
P'nawn da! - Good afternoon! 
Noswaith dda! - Good evening ! 

Take whichever greeting fits your time zone.

My name is Rhydian and I live with my partner Martin.  

My mother turned me into a Disney Nut and now i'm trying to convert Martin 

We are coming to Disney at the start of October 07, so i'm getting excited already!


----------



## ConcKahuna

ridraggamuffin said:


> Hi everyone.  Greetings from Wales in the United Kingdom.
> 
> Bore da! - Good morning !
> P'nawn da! - Good afternoon!
> Noswaith dda! - Good evening !
> 
> Take whichever greeting fits your time zone.
> 
> My name is Rhydian and I live with my partner Martin.
> 
> My mother turned me into a Disney Nut and now i'm trying to convert Martin
> 
> We are coming to Disney at the start of October 07, so i'm getting excited already!



Noswaith dda!

My family's origionally Welsh on my father's side.  I've never been to visit though


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome! I LOVE your name. Now tell me how to pronounce it properly, please?


----------



## ridraggamuffin

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Welcome! I LOVE your name. Now tell me how to pronounce it properly, please?




Rhydian is pronounced:

Rid - ian

It's a Welsh name, but I have no idea what it means.  My mum told me it was an old King's name, but I don't know if that's true.

I tried searching the net for a meaning, but no luck yet  

If any one can help that would be great


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Thanks! I have a friend in Swansea.  He spells his name Ieuan. Took me awhile to get the pronounciation right!


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Hello everyone!

We just found the boards and wanted to drop a huge hello to everyone in this thread.  HELLLLLLOooooOooo

My name is Susan and my SO is Mary.  We have two boys that are 10 & 15 and wonderful little people in the making.  We also of course have 2 dogs and 2 birds.  

We are going on a cruise Oct 20th on the Magic and was hoping to find that some of ya'll are going to.  Yes, we are in the south... North Carolina.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Ohh, what kinds of birds do you have?  I'm a bird person myself


----------



## MomsOf2boys

I have a milk faced cockatiel... who is quite the charactor actually... and a green cheeked conure who is a grouchy old guy since we got the cockatiel.  The cockatiel hangs upside down (which was a big challenge at first with many falls) and sings Christmas music all day and call the conure's name until he starts yelling.  I think the conure is going to go crazy.  hahahahahaha


----------



## jamieandben

Hi and Welcome Momof2boys
From charlotte too Well i work in clt.
live in Rock hill now good to have a dis'er near


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hello Momof2boys!  Nice to have you join us. You'll have a great time on the holiday!   Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

jamieandben said:


> Hi and Welcome Momof2boys
> From charlotte too Well i work in clt.
> live in Rock hill now good to have a dis'er near




Small world... my partner works uptown.  I work the town..hahaha (real estate)
Thank you for the welcomes... I'll pop in whenever I can...more in the winter months...


----------



## MonorailMan

Hello all!

I'm Sean, and I'm a professional commercial photographer from Columbus, Ohio. I'll be turning 30 at the end of August.

I'm lovin' everything I've found on this forum so far. I've seen other Disney-related forums on the web, but this one amazed me because it not only has all types of information you could want, it also seems to have a huge following with active members! I was expecting to see maybe 2 or 3 posts a day on here.....but I was happily mistaken.   

Interests
-Drum and bugle corps
-Winterguard
-Photography (commercial and fine art)
-Dining out/good food and wine

I'm debating moving to the Orlando area sometime in the near future, so I thought it'd be a good idea to make some friends in the area. And, of course, it'd be great to be so close to WDW.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hey! Nice to have you with us!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sean!!!


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Welcome .. It go's along with me being a gadget freak, but I love photography as well... between me and my DP, we have 5 cameras.


----------



## MonorailMan

RemixBoyNJ said:


> Welcome .. It go's along with me being a gadget freak, but I love photography as well... between me and my DP, we have 5 cameras.



5 cameras?? I'm impressed. I do this for a living, and I only have 3.  
Have any film cameras, or are they all digital?

_EDIT_
Make that 4 cameras. I forgot about my handy l'il digital point-and-shoot.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I only have a digital point and shoot, and a 35mm Pentax.  I feel camera-deficient now...


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

well.. one is an antique camera..I am not even sure how old it is..LOL

Two point and shoot 35 (they dont get used all that much but sometimes when ya don't want to haul out the big guns they work fine), one regular SLR, one digital SLR


----------



## MonorailMan

Does the antique camera have a bellows on it?


----------



## rpmdfw

Hi there.  I'm new to the DISboards, and wanted to introduce myself.

My name is Rob.  My partner, Scott, and I live in the Ocoee/Windermere area.  Roughly 8 miles north of the Magic Kingdom.  We're big Disney fans and are avid Adventurers Club regulars.

I have participated in the WDWMagic discussion forums for the past few years along with the now mostly defunct forum on gayday.com.  I had no idea the DisBoards existed or that there was a Gay/Lesbian forum here.  I'm looking forward to spending some time on this forum along with the Wedding/Honeymoon forum as we plan our Commitment Ceremony.

I guess that's it.  Just wanted to say "Hi".

Rob


----------



## jamieandben

Welcome Rob


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome Rob and Jeff!!


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Welcome Rob and Jeff!!



Thanks!   But my partner's name is Scott . . .

I tried to reply to your PM, but I keep getting an error message that my post count is too low.


----------



## MonorailMan

rpmdfw said:


> Hi there.  I'm new to the DISboards, and wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Rob.  My partner, Scott, and I live in the Ocoee/Windermere area.  Roughly 8 miles north of the Magic Kingdom.  We're big Disney fans and are avid Adventurers Club regulars.
> 
> I have participated in the WDWMagic discussion forums for the past few years along with the now mostly defunct forum on gayday.com.  I had no idea the DisBoards existed or that there was a Gay/Lesbian forum here.  I'm looking forward to spending some time on this forum along with the Wedding/Honeymoon forum as we plan our Commitment Ceremony.
> 
> I guess that's it.  Just wanted to say "Hi".
> 
> Rob



I'm kind of a newbie here as well.....but welcome, Rob and Scott!  Congratulations on your upcoming Commitment Ceremony.

I've found there are lots of people on here to help you with your questions/needs, so I'm sure you'll like DISboards.


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

MonorailMan said:


> Does the antique camera have a bellows on it?



As a matter of fact is dose


----------



## MonorailMan

RemixBoyNJ said:


> As a matter of fact is dose



Hmmmm.....well.....I'm thinking if it's the kind that folds up and can be carried around (aka a field camera) and has metallic/brassy or even wooden parts, then it was more than likely made before 1960. There's 1 or 2 companies still amking them, but they're not the easiest to come by. (Some of those go back as far as the late 1870s.) However, if it's a metal large format camera that requires the use of a monorail system, then those are still being produced by companies like Toyo and Cambo and have been in production for at least 30 years.

I miss shooting with a 4x5 camera. I've gotten some of the best images with them.

Sorry, I tend to blabber on about photography.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Thanks!   But my partner's name is Scott . . .


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> Thanks!   But my partner's name is Scott . . .
> 
> I tried to reply to your PM, but I keep getting an error message that my post count is too low.



RFLMAO!! I'm sorry I hadn't been caffeinated when I read that and sent the reply.  Forgive me!!


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> RFLMAO!! I'm sorry I hadn't been caffeinated when I read that and sent the reply.  Forgive me!!



No problem.  I was trying to respond to your IM when you posted that.  If I could've just figured out why it's not letting me send a PM, I would have caught you before you posted.   Sorry!


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

MonorailMan said:


> Hmmmm.....well.....I'm thinking if it's the kind that folds up and can be carried around (aka a field camera) and has metallic/brassy or even wooden parts, then it was more than likely made before 1960. There's 1 or 2 companies still amking them, but they're not the easiest to come by. (Some of those go back as far as the late 1870s.) However, if it's a metal large format camera that requires the use of a monorail system, then those are still being produced by companies like Toyo and Cambo and have been in production for at least 30 years.
> 
> I miss shooting with a 4x5 camera. I've gotten some of the best images with them.
> 
> Sorry, I tend to blabber on about photography.




It says Argus on it if that is any help, and its a metal body


----------



## Jigsaw

Hi, Im Jen I'm 21 years old (yes ladies im single)  
I live in arizona I work as a cashier at a grocery store and I plan on going to school to become a film maker.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Jigsaw said:


> Hi, Im Jen I'm 21 years old (yes ladies im single)
> I live in arizona I work as a cashier at a grocery store and I plan on going to school to become a film maker.



 Jen!!!

Film makers and camera fanatics...maybe we can make a DIS movie?


----------



## KyleLauren

Hey all, I'm Kyle (I'm female and yes it's pronounced like the "boy's" name). I'm 25 and single  Too bad you're in AZ, Jen!

I'm in Philadelphia-area, PA. I'm a biology undergrad and I've just started applying to vet school!

I was just in Disney on a solo trip in January, and I'm going back for a really mini-vacation August 13-15. I usually go at least once a year.

And if you happened to catch VH-1's World Series of Pop Culture, yes I am the chick with the Toy Story bedroom!

Hi all


----------



## ConcKahuna

Kyle!!

Hey, I know a man named Kim and one named Tracy, so a girl can be Kyle any day of the week!


----------



## MonorailMan

RemixBoyNJ said:


> It says Argus on it if that is any help, and its a metal body



That would be one brand name that I'm not too familiar with, unfortuantely. I believe the company's still making cameras....but I'm not that familiar with their products. Sorry.


----------



## joanjett1976

KyleLauren said:


> Hey all, I'm Kyle (I'm female and yes it's pronounced like the "boy's" name). I'm 25 and single  Too bad you're in AZ, Jen!
> 
> I'm in Philadelphia-area, PA. I'm a biology undergrad and I've just started applying to vet school!
> 
> I was just in Disney on a solo trip in January, and I'm going back for a really mini-vacation August 13-15. I usually go at least once a year.
> 
> And if you happened to catch VH-1's World Series of Pop Culture, yes I am the chick with the Toy Story bedroom!
> 
> Hi all



NO WAY!!! I just watched you on the VSpot last week. As part of my job I buy MTV programming for my television station and I was checking out the first four episodes online.

Looks like I'll be missing you at the world by a few weeks: We'll be there Sept 2-9.


----------



## KyleLauren

joanjett1976 said:


> NO WAY!!! I just watched you on the VSpot last week. As part of my job I buy MTV programming for my television station and I was checking out the first four episodes online.
> 
> Looks like I'll be missing you at the world by a few weeks: We'll be there Sept 2-9.



Too bad I'll miss you!!! That's so funny that you saw the "Toy Story" episode. A story animator from Pixar actually contacted me after seeing it!! Coolest thing that's ever happened to me!!!!!


----------



## joanjett1976

wow, very cool.

welcome to the boards!


----------



## rottie155

*Hey guys and gals! I'm a newbie here too. My name's Adam, I'm 20 years old and live in London. 

Not really much to say lol. I tend to go DLP a couple times a year with friends which is cool. Me and a friend are heading there in October for a week for the Halloween and 15th Celebrations staying in the Disney Hotel which will be awesome!

Anyways, anything you wanna know - just ask.


Ciao for now 


Adam*


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Hey Welcome.. 

Thats my name as well, though I am a bit older..LOL

Adam


----------



## rottie155

RemixBoyNJ said:


> Hey Welcome..
> 
> Thats my name as well, though I am a bit older..LOL
> 
> Adam



*haha cool - two Adam's thats gonna get confusing lol*


----------



## NewJersey

Welcome!  I'm Tim...23 and from NJ (I think the SN gives it away)


----------



## ConcKahuna

NewJersey said:


> Welcome!  I'm Tim...23 and from NJ (I think the SN gives it away)



Sheesh Tim, with how long you've been posting here you just now post on this thread?  LOL j/k 

And welcome Adam!


----------



## NewJersey

ConcKahuna said:


> Sheesh Tim, with how long you've been posting here you just now post on this thread?  LOL j/k
> 
> And welcome Adam!



Hush, shell boy.


----------



## ConcKahuna

NewJersey said:


> Hush, shell boy.



Pfft, you hush Jerseyboy!!


----------



## shazen

Hello DISers,
I've been lurking on the DISboards for a few months and I'm finally getting around to introducing myself.  My partner David and I live outside of Chicago and have two daughters (5 & 3).  We joined DVC a few months ago so we anticipate going to WDW every year (we've only got two visits under our belt so far).  I've learned a lot from these boards, so I expect that I'll be checking in periodically to keep up to date.  Thanks to everyone for all the great info and tips!

- Scott


----------



## rottie155

shazen said:


> Hello DISers,
> I've been lurking on the DISboards for a few months and I'm finally getting around to introducing myself.  My partner David and I live outside of Chicago and have two daughters (5 & 3).  We joined DVC a few months ago so we anticipate going to WDW every year (we've only got two visits under our belt so far).  I've learned a lot from these boards, so I expect that I'll be checking in periodically to keep up to date.  Thanks to everyone for all the great info and tips!
> 
> - Scott



*Hey!! Welcome to the boards!! 

AdaM*


----------



## TinkerValkyrie

Hi!  Since I've already made two posts in this section of the boards I thought I might as well introduce myself.  I'm Lindsay, I'm not gay, but I am bi and my longtime best friend is a gay man, so I hope I'm still welcome here   I'm mommy to 2 wild little boys aged 4 and 1 and have a yet undetermined one on the way.  My hubby and I live in the suburbs of Baltimore.


----------



## ConcKahuna

TinkerValkyrie said:


> Hi!  Since I've already made two posts in this section of the boards I thought I might as well introduce myself.  I'm Lindsay, I'm not gay, but I am bi and my longtime best friend is a gay man, so I hope I'm still welcome here   I'm mommy to 2 wild little boys aged 4 and 1 and have a yet undetermined one on the way.  My hubby and I live in the suburbs of Baltimore.



Great to meet you Lindsay, and everyone is welcome here!


----------



## rottie155

TinkerValkyrie said:


> Hi!  Since I've already made two posts in this section of the boards I thought I might as well introduce myself.  I'm Lindsay, I'm not gay, but I am bi and my longtime best friend is a gay man, so I hope I'm still welcome here   I'm mommy to 2 wild little boys aged 4 and 1 and have a yet undetermined one on the way.  My hubby and I live in the suburbs of Baltimore.



*Hey! Lovely to meet you!! This is Disney, everybody's welcome in the eyes of Disney!!!!!!!!!!!     

AdaM*


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Yes! Yes! I agree! Welcome to our new friends. It is great to have you join us!


----------



## insoin

So I forgot, and I'm to lazy to look back through the threads.  Anyone going to WDW mid to late Sept?  I'll be there from the 13th-21st.  Hope everyone has a wonderful time while at Disney.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

TinkerValkyrie said:


> Hi!  Since I've already made two posts in this section of the boards I thought I might as well introduce myself.  I'm Lindsay, I'm not gay, but I am bi and my longtime best friend is a gay man, so I hope I'm still welcome here   I'm mommy to 2 wild little boys aged 4 and 1 and have a yet undetermined one on the way.  My hubby and I live in the suburbs of Baltimore.



Wow two little boys... you are a busy lady.  Welcome.  I'm fairly new here also.... just try to lurk here mostly.  Getting ready for a cruise so I have been busy on those boards.  hahahaha


----------



## tony609

Hi!

     I have been on the Dis for awhile, rarely checked out the Gay and lebian chat. Not sure why. I think I get so caught up in the Theme park board that i spend hours there before i realize. I am getting better at checking out this section though.

     Me, I am a huge Disney fan, obviously. I moved to Dallas about 3 years ago with my partner (at that time together 7 years) but since moving to TX we broke up after 9 years, so I was single for about a year and I have just begun dating a great guy....we are only about 6 weeks into our relationship, but i have strong feelings for him. He is a wonderful guy.  

     I hear all the stories on here about how long some of the couples have been together on here and it gives me hope that this time I will find my true love!


----------



## Joshua_me

Hi everyone...

I'm Joshua, and fairly new to these boards...

I'm a self-proclaimed 'Diznoid' who finds himself suddenly single after a rocky 6 year relationship with the BF...

It's a time of 're-adjustment' in my life, but one thing that always remains constant is my love/obsession with all things Disney.

I hope to get know some kind folks here.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Tony and Joshua!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome! This is a lovely board to become a member of and you'll find us a pretty supportive group.   So, come join us in a discussion thread and have some fun!


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Hey, I'm Zack, fairly new, but went to WDW this past July, and plan to go again on early december. 18, going into college. I love ariel, lol, random. But us red heads must stick together.


----------



## ConcKahuna

To yet another Zack!


----------



## Scissors4Franky

Hello! Nice to meet you all!

I'm Franky, or, thats what I like to be called. 
I'm sorta new to the GBLT boards, but whatever. 
I post every so often, and I sorta stopped coming here for awhile, but now I'm back!  

Anyway, I'm bisexual. I prefer females to males (no offense, guys!), and I feel more comfortable around trans and drag queens. In my oppinion, they are some of the most beautiful people. 

My best friend is gay, and I love him to death!  

I'm single. I've had two gilrfriends in the past, but both were jerks.

I'm in my junior year of HS, and I live with my parents and little sister. I have a pet beta fish named Styphyn, and a plush velociraptor whom I call Jade. 






I'm an artist. If anyone is interested in seeing anything I've done, let me know.


----------



## Winkster

Hi all!

I'm Paul, I'm 35 and from a little village in Oxfordshire in the UK where I live with my partner Lee (33) and our dog, Sparky.

I'm a huge fan of the Disney Parks.  So far, I've done Disney World 7 times (soon to be 8), two of which have been with Lee as well as trip to Disneyland and 2 to Disneyland Paris.

Our next trip is in 5 1/2 weeks time - staying at POR (one of my favourite hotels in the world!).

Just found these boards after starting on talkdisney but there seems to be much more happening here.

Looking forward to loads of Disney chat!


----------



## swtnikki

Welcome to all newbies to this board!

While I myself am not gay, (I've been going out with my wonderful boyfriend for almost 5 yrs.) I'm always looking for new friends.


----------



## Lazeric

Hi my name is Eric and my husband (civily unionized spouse in CT) is Jason.  We also have a famtastic, exceptional, beautiful 13yo activist daughter named Becca.  We share our home in CT with our two dogs (welsh terrier and a maltese) and our attack cat named Lestat.

We have been going to disney together and before we were together for many many years.  We just booked our second cruise, and we can't wait to go.  It's the western carribean this time.  We sailed to the eastern last year.

We didn't make it to WDW this year for the first time in 8 years becasue we held our civil union this June, and we can't go to WDW without our daughter..so we went somewhere else instead.

Hope to hear from all of you.

Eric

-------------------------------------
2008 - Western Car. Cruise - 7 Days     
2007 - Paris for Honeymoon
2006 - Port Orleans
2006 - Eastern Car. Cruise -7 days
2005 - Dixie Landings
2004 - Port Orleans French Quarter
2003 - All Star Movies
2002 - Grand Floridian
2001 - Polynesian
2000 - POrt Orlenas

ETC.......


----------



## ConcKahuna

Good to meet you Franky, Paul, Lee, Nikki, Eric, Jason, and Becca!!


----------



## parker71

Hello everyone. Richard here,36 year old gay male from Sheffield in the north of England. Live with my partner Andy, been together 14 years. Been visiting WDW since 1981 and am still hopelessly in love with the place.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome Parker71.  14 years is a lovely long time for a relationship!  

You'll enjoy yourself here with us. We a decidedly friendly bunch!


----------



## dauser

Hi All-

I am a huge Disney fan, lurking on this site for sometime.

I am a 38 year old gay male living in the suburbs of Philadelphia.  I have been with my partner Greg for 9 years.  Greg is not a huge Disney fan but has made some compromises for me.  We've done a week-long trip in Oct. 2000 to WDW with friends, and then trips (us alone or with others) to WDW or DL in Nov/Dec of 2003, 04, 05, and 06.  In the interim, I even took a few Disney trips on my own, either associated with business or trips that Greg was not able to be a part of.

My next trip is planned for WDW from Dec. 16-19.  Greg was originally planning to go with me, but due to financial and other stresses in his life (and admitting that he isn't in any hurry to go back to Disney), has decided not to.  

I've been visiting Disney parks about 2 times per year, and have been thinking about buying an AP to increase the frequency of my visits.  I'm still trying to figure out if this is financially reasonable.

I look forward to meeting other gay and lesbian, as well as solo travelers, either in person or discsussing topics on this board!

Rick


----------



## ConcKahuna

Rick!!

If you're going to Disney more than 14 or so days a year, I say the AP is a great deal.  Not only because of the park admission, but also because of the room discounts (I think they go up to 40% depending on time of year and availability).


----------



## UrsulasSidekick

Hi everyone. My name is Justin. I'm 26 and I live near Pittsburgh. I just joined DIS Boards tonight. I think......I can't remember if I joined it already! So mods...if I did, please keep this username and delete the other 

Im single & gay.

Let's see...I recently graduated from college with a degree in Hospitality Management. I like it. I'm a people person by nature. I work in a hotel in Pittsburgh at the front desk. 

In 2004, I worked on the College Program at WDW in Animal Kingdom at Kali River Rapids. That started my love of Disney   I spend way too much time on VMK and I have collected way too many Disney Pins. 

And Im the most horrible person when it comes to talking about myself. LOL

Hope to make some good friends on here 

~Justin


----------



## dna72

Hi, we're Dave and Aleks - never seen this board before and came across it by accident. I'm Aleks and will be celebrating my 35th birthday in Orlando on 29 December. We're from Wilmslow, Cheshire, UK and have been together for over six years.

We're flying out to Orlando on Christmas Eve and staying for 17 nights on International Drive, about 10-15 minutes walk from Universal.

We've joined up to get some tips about Universal and Disney for our stay - which days to go, which parks, best place to go on my birthday and best place to be for NYE, prices, advance booking, etc.

We came to Orlando at the end of January 2007 for a couple of weeks, flew back home the day after the tornado/storms hit north of Orlando. We didn't do Disney but got 7-day/2-park tickets for Universal and made the most of them - couldn't keep me of Dueling Dragons or the Hulk!

Anyhow, this year we want to do things differently - understand that it'll be mega busy over Christmas/New Year - just hoping to pick up a few tips and make some friends along the way!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Justin, Dave, and Aleks!

Justin:  Isn't that walk all the way to the back just the most annoying thing in the world at 7am?

D&A, how on earth did you stay busy at US/IOA for 7 days?!?  I go for 6 hours and get bored


----------



## UrsulasSidekick

ConcKahuna said:


> Justin:  Isn't that walk all the way to the back just the most annoying thing in the world at 7am?



Oh god....that walk is HORRIBLE! Especially in the middle of the summer when the heat is already at 87 freakin degrees at 7am with 100% humidity and you're trying to dodge the guests all the while scrambling to clock in on time. Meh. Don't miss that. lemme tell ya. lol

And thanks for the welcome


----------



## dna72

ConcKahuna said:


> D&A, how on earth did you stay busy at US/IOA for 7 days?!?  I go for 6 hours and get bored



It's called "cruising"  more to US/IOA than going on the rides!


----------



## ConcKahuna

dna72 said:


> It's called "cruising"  more to US/IOA than going on the rides!



   

Citywalk is a good place for that...


----------



## jamieandben

ConcKahuna said:


> Citywalk is a good place for that...



DTD is a good place for that to


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey WOO HOO  look who's little car is sitting on the last day!


Your going to Disney World!


----------



## jamieandben

I KNOW
i dont know Y i came into work today.
Its not like iam going to do anything.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> I KNOW
> i dont know Y i came into work today.
> Its not like iam going to do anything.



The best thing to do on the last day before a WDW trip is to say 

"Only 12 more hours until I leave";  "only 11 more hours until I go to Disney" etc.

I used to drive my coworkers CRAZY that way.  And they all knew that if they made some snotty remark, that I wouldn't bring back any goodies for them, so they all kept quiet.  It was excellent.   

I can't do that since I moved to Orlando, though.   

Oh well.  I guess it's a small price to pay.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> The best thing to do on the last day before a WDW trip is to say
> 
> "Only 12 more hours until I leave";  "only 11 more hours until I go to Disney" etc.
> 
> I used to drive my coworkers CRAZY that way.  And they all knew that if they made some snotty remark, that I wouldn't bring back any goodies for them, so they all kept quiet.  It was excellent.
> 
> I can't do that since I moved to Orlando, though.
> 
> Oh well.  I guess it's a small price to pay.



Yep work wife is going to kill me if 12:00 dont hurry up and get here.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Did she give you a list of things to bring back?

God knows I had to schlep a gallon jug of Knotts Boysenberry jelly home for my work wife!


----------



## jamieandben

nope 
She's not much into disney (YET) But i'am working on it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Thank God!  I was wondering if Conck and I were going to have to take you to property control!


----------



## jamieandben

Hold on to that thought
I'am going to buy for me. (Poor Ben)


----------



## OrlandoMike

ConcK!

HELP!

Property Control makes me break out in a rash!


----------



## ConcKahuna

I can do PC.  I brought Knox there, so I guess it's only fair that I bring Jamie and Ben too!

You'll just owe me another drink... (I'm broke so I'm trying to get as drunk as possible off of other people's money  )


----------



## jamieandben

OK what is Property Control I'am Blonde...


----------



## OrlandoMike

You kids have fun!  Daddy will be at the Outer Rim ordering a round for when your done!

(Think Disney's version of Big Lots!  T-Shirts and Junk as far as the eye can see!   )


----------



## jamieandben

I think i just passed out.


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> I think i just passed out.




 

Wake up!  You havent even got to the best part yet!

All at heavily discounted prices!


----------



## jamieandben

I just..... think OOOprah...LOL


----------



## ConcKahuna

What do you mean the best part?  You mean the 75% off?


----------



## Ken Baldwin

Hi everyone!  My name is Ken Zak (nee Ken Baldwin), my husband is Rob Zak.  We were legally married after 12 years of living together as "common-law equivalent" in May of 2006, in our home city of Winnipeg, Manitoba.  Rob & I honeymooned in WDW during the May 2006 Star Wars Weekends and the 2006 Epcot Flower & Garden Festival.  The WDW cast were VERY nice to us during this time, recognizing our "just married" Mickey/Minnie buttons given to us at our resort.

Rob & I have been to Disneyland Paris, Disneyland (Anaheim), Walt Disney World, Disney on Broadway, and Disney Cruise Line - multiple times for most of these destinations!  In 2007 we finally bought into DVC via resale and then later the same year got an add-on contract for Saratoga Springs.

Hobbies:  Rob collects Robert Olszewski's Disneyland buildings (we have Main Street USA from Disneyland in miniature on a 6' X 3' banquet table in our spare bedroom).  I run D-ZAK Radio on Live365.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Ken!!

Baldwins are always welcome around me!!


----------



## Friendly

Hello everyone!  I'm currently a little shy but hope to come out of my shell given time.  I love visiting WDW and have been a few times now.  I've found it difficult to find just the right kind of forum where people talk about all sorts of different stuff (not just the obvious gay/lesbian lifestyle stuff) and don't know why I didn't think to come here earlier!!  It should have been obvious! LOL

I've had to reregister here, so although this is my first post as "Friendly", I am a regular to this site.  I'm sure many of you can appreciate why I have had to do this.  Since last year I've been in a relationship with another woman.  Only four of our close friends know of our true relationship (i.e. not just "regular" girlfriends).  We are very committed to each other and really feel we've met our soul-mates.  This may come as a surprise to many people (because we are both in our forties) but it's only occurred to both of us that we are lesbian since we realised how we felt for each other.

I have so many questions about everything, but they can wait!  Would love to know many other people were "old" before the obvious hit them, LOL.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Friendly!  Our board seems to be in a little bit of a posting lull right now. But please bear with us -- a "Friendly"er  bunch would be hard to find. 
You might want to try posting your question in a new thread. Not everybody always checks through the Introduce Yourself thread thoroughly and that is an interesting question you are asking.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Friendly said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm currently a little shy but hope to come out of my shell given time.  I love visiting WDW and have been a few times now.  I've found it difficult to find just the right kind of forum where people talk about all sorts of different stuff (not just the obvious gay/lesbian lifestyle stuff) and don't know why I didn't think to come here earlier!!  It should have been obvious! LOL
> 
> I've had to reregister here, so although this is my first post as "Friendly", I am a regular to this site.  I'm sure many of you can appreciate why I have had to do this.  Since last year I've been in a relationship with another woman.  Only four of our close friends know of our true relationship (i.e. not just "regular" girlfriends).  We are very committed to each other and really feel we've met our soul-mates.  This may come as a surprise to many people (because we are both in our forties) but it's only occurred to both of us that we are lesbian since we realised how we felt for each other.
> 
> I have so many questions about everything, but they can wait!  Would love to know many other people were "old" before the obvious hit them, LOL.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



My partner and I host a womens dinner once a month and from talking with the people that we meet we find that it is very common.  There are so many people that try to conform to what the community expects and then think for many years that they lack in some respect or another because they just are not completely happy with their lives.  Then one day... that little light goes off and when it does, watch out... their whole world changes and they can look back and see several moments in time that their soul was trying to talk to them...


----------



## Strikan

Hello everyone.  I've been reading these boards for quite a while now and I thought it was about time I actually said hi.

My name's Michael and I'm originally from London.  I moved to the States just over 13 years ago and so now live in New York City.  My partner is Talip - he is originally from Istanbul and we have been together for nearly 12 years.  No kids unfortuantely as work tends to rule our lives but we are the proud daddies of a hyperactive dog called Japser who is doing whatever he can to put us in an early grave! 

I must admit that I was the original WDW freak in the family but having convinced him to take a vacation there a number of years ago I successfully managed to get him completely hooked too!  Our next trip will be April 24 to May 4 next year - we are going so that I can forget about the fact that I will be 40 that week - yikes, how the hell did that happen!   

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello to you guys.  I'm really glad I found these boards and this section in particular.  I know I will be hanging out alot if you'll have me.  Cheers!


----------



## ConcKahuna

to Friendly, Michael, and Talip (I love that name)!

It's always good when lurkers come out to chat (pun intended) and we've got a great crew on here.  I see that you two boys are comming down during the Flower and Garden festival.  That's always a great time to visit.  If you push back your stay another month, you can come for Gaydays, and that's always a fun experience


----------



## #1Marypfan

Hello everyone. Been a member for a while but never really posted items until now...

My name's Mel (34) and I'm from Merrittstown, Pa (about 35 minutes S. of Pittsburgh)  My partner is Billy (26)  whom I have had the pleasure of being with for almost 5 years. We have three kids, two cool cats (Puss N' Boots & Diamond.  Also, we have a new addition, our little puppy Jasmine our own tower of terror!  LOL 

I have always loved Walt Disney movies and have had at times a weird obsession with Mary Poppins!  LOVE HER!  I track her down every time we visit the park and even convince a disney worker to set up a personal meet and greet.  It was amazing.  

Our next trip will be November 24 to December 1 of this year - Billy and I are really looking forward to this trip as we are taking my mentally challenged sister for her visit to Disney world.  I know I will be emotional the whole time we are there as she gets to meet the characters she has loved for a long time.    

If any other DIS members are at Disney during this time, hit me up and perhaps we can meet up along the way.  Would be nice to see other gay couples while we are there!!!  I love this discussion board and I'm really glad that the gay section exists.  I check this site almost everyday for new Walt Disney information.  

Have a great day!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Welcome guys and cats, and Jasmine ;-)


----------



## CRZYINNJ

Hi everyone.  I've enjoyed reading these boards for a few weeks now in anticipation of our trip in '08.  My name is Kristen and my partner of almost 10 years is Carol.  We have 2 daughters (  4 and  2), 3 dogs, and 2 fish.  That pretty much answers why I'm CRZYINNJ.  LOL. We live in southern NJ about 30 min outside of Philadelphia, but we both grew up in central NJ.  We were in WDW in March '05 and are looking forward to our return trip in May of next year.


----------



## timben

As I was surfing the web for several weeks now, I finally found a board for gay disney travellers. Me, that's Chris, 34, and my partner Will, 32, are going to WDW for the first time from December 8 - 22, 2007 and are already quite excited about that what's going to come. 

We do live in Vienna, Austria (sorry, no Kangoroos) and have one cat.

As we do have Disneyland Paris, Disney itself has obviously no interest to attract any Europeans to Florida, so planning this vacation was quite stressfull.  
(I am already afraid of my phone bill). 

Anyways what I really wanted to find out is maybe some of you could give us some advice or report their experiences what it is like to go to WDW as a gay couple, without the "backup" of gay days.

We usually don't kiss in public or hold hands, but as we are a couple for 14 years we'd like to make this trip our anniversary celebration.

Maybe this problem seems strange to you after all, but different countries have a different cultures.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Saxton

Welcome to all the new folk!

Timben - you shouldn't have any problems.  Quite a few of the people on this board have gone for honeymoons and anniversaries and were treated the same as any other couple.  Take a look at some of the other threads and you'll find lots of good information.  And feel free to ask any questions - we're a pretty friendly group.


----------



## IanOz

Hello all, my name is Ian and I am from Down Under. I am currently single (although hoping one day my Prince will come). I have a dog called Maddy. 6 chooks and 5 fish. 

I am visiting WDW in Nov with a couple of friends and very much looking forward to it. I haven't been to WDW since 1992, and from what I have been reading there have been a lot of changes in 15 years. I have been to Disneyland 14 times and Disneyland Paris once. 

A friend told me about this site and I have enjoyed reading through the various threads, everyone is so friendly. 

Have a great day,

Ian


----------



## verticalchaos

I'm Beth.  Life-long Disney fan!  My family (Daddy, Mom and I) are going down to visit sister (who's a CM) over Christmas.  It'll be my first trip since coming out ~ but probably 15th over all.  I'm SOOOO excited!!  (I used to be on the board a few years ago, but it's been so long, I couldn't remember anything and none of my current email addresses worked, so I just started over.)

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Crankyshank

Since I lurk here, and just posted on another thread, I figured it would be rude of me to not introduce myself to those who don't know me.

  So Hi, I'm Jenn. I am not gay, but I'm used to being the token straight gal in my group of friends.  I've been told I'm 2 more episodes of Project Runway away from earning my gay card  
  I'm from southeastern MA, spent summers on the Cape, and currently live outside of Providence, RI. I'm 32, married to Michael (36) and we are owned by 2 incredibly spoiled beagles/hellhounds named Roswell and Mr Peabody. 
  I'm the Disney fan in the family, but DH does tolerate it. We don't get to go very often because I'm a full time student plus working full time. We are going the week after Thanksgiving and I can't wait!  I need a vacation.

Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Hello everyone! 
I'm sorta new here, and almost feel like I'm part of a twelve step program by doing this! LOL. But it's all good.
My name is Craig, if you couldn't tell by my screenname. I'm in a relationship that's been longterm for 6 years this past August, his name is Glenn. We have a Scotty Dog, and that's about it. 
I love to collect Disney pins, and my favorite character is Stitch. I have so many pins and stuffed animals, and snowglobe, that no one questions my obsession. LOL. Hope that's what you all were looking for. LOL.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi New Folks!  

IanOz -- What's a chook?  -- they sound interesting and my Golly, you've got SIX of them!!!
Verticalchaos -- I think I've seen your posts before. Nice to meetcha!
Crankyshank -- Woo-Hoo! A trip in the offing! That's great!
Minicoopercraig -- Stitch is my favorite too. And do you really have a Mini!?!? I am totally jealous -- they are soooo cute.

  ​
---

Well. Well. Well. Chooks = Antipodean chickens! Who Knew??? and OZ is a nickname for Australia!


----------



## audrabolster

Hi there, 

I'm Audra, 24, married to Tiffany (25). We live in Orange County, California while she attends law school. I've always wanted to visit Disneyland, and now I am a proud season passholder! 

We have a 5 month old pug and a two year old Boston Terrier. 

We just had our one year wedding anniversary! Go us!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome everyone!!!!

I too would like to know what a chook is! 

Happy Anniversary!!!!

Looking forward to getting to know each of you on the boards!


----------



## ConcKahuna

That's a chook   I'd rather a Gallah, but I'm a bird person so any work.

 to all the new people!!


----------



## minicoopercraig

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Minicoopercraig -- Stitch is my favorite too. And do you really have a Mini!?!? I am totally jealous -- they are soooo cute.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes TuckandStuiesMom, I do have a Minicooper. It's a 2007 model. I have a picture somewhere I'll have to see about getting it uploaded. LOL. my favorite website for them is mimiusa.com check it out! They have screensavers and backgrounds for your computer. LOL. I'm a bit obsessed.


----------



## colleen3

Hello and thanks in advance for some advice...

I've been to Disney about a million times, no kidding. I was born and raised in the Tampa Bay area. But I have only been as a kid, or with a kid (most recently my nephew about a year ago). 

I have not lived in Florida since I graduated from college 15 years ago (I now live in DC) and my girlfriend, a New Yorker, has never been to Disney so I am taking her for her 50th birthday in December. I have never stayed at one of the resorts, I have never park hopped, and I have never been there as an adult without a small child with me. I have only made day trips from my parents' house, and I have only been to the main park and Epcot (once, when it first opened, when I was in high school). 

SO, in a way this is my first time in a lot of ways. I was wondering if anyone has answers to some questions. 

We are getting a park hopper pass. How difficult is it to travel between parks? How long does it take? Do you need to drive, or is there adequate transportation between parks? I know that the monorail goes between Disney and Epcot, but how do you get between the other parks? 

I think we are going to stay at the Coronado. Does anyone recommend it? They mention bus service to the parks, but how convenient is it? I have been through the "Mickey row 50, space 280" routine and catching the tram too many times. Part of the reason we are staying at a resort is I am trying to avoid it. Is this possible?

I know that Disney is gay friendly, but are there any places to go that are especially fun at night for a lesbian couple?

Thanks so much.


----------



## bubbaleo

Hi All,

I'm from Monroe Township New Jersey.
I'm single again, just coming out of a 15 year LTR.

I love the Disney Parks.  My favorites are the Magic Kingdom and EPCOT.

My goal is to stay at every resort at WDW at least once.  
I think I'm about 1/4 of the way there.


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Sorry to hear about the break up....

Before I moved to PA, i was out in Middlesex, Plainsboro to be exact.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Colleen3!

I've never stayed @ Coronado but lots of people really love it a lot and the pool looks fabulous. Park-hopping is way cool and (IMHO) Disney Transportation bus service is just fine (I almost never rent a car). I think you will probably have a GREAT time. Best hint I can give you is to wear VERY comfortable footwear. (I sometimes even wear two pairs of socks just to make sure I don't get blisters.)I think there are several nightlife threads posted below -- jump on in, it's a very fun group!



colleen3 said:


> Hello and thanks in advance for some advice...
> 
> I've been to Disney about a million times, no kidding. I was born and raised in the Tampa Bay area. But I have only been as a kid, or with a kid (most recently my nephew about a year ago).
> 
> I have not lived in Florida since I graduated from college 15 years ago (I now live in DC) and my girlfriend, a New Yorker, has never been to Disney so I am taking her for her 50th birthday in December. I have never stayed at one of the resorts, I have never park hopped, and I have never been there as an adult without a small child with me. I have only made day trips from my parents' house, and I have only been to the main park and Epcot (once, when it first opened, when I was in high school).
> 
> SO, in a way this is my first time in a lot of ways. I was wondering if anyone has answers to some questions.
> 
> We are getting a park hopper pass. How difficult is it to travel between parks? How long does it take? Do you need to drive, or is there adequate transportation between parks? I know that the monorail goes between Disney and Epcot, but how do you get between the other parks?
> 
> I think we are going to stay at the Coronado. Does anyone recommend it? They mention bus service to the parks, but how convenient is it? I have been through the "Mickey row 50, space 280" routine and catching the tram too many times. Part of the reason we are staying at a resort is I am trying to avoid it. Is this possible?
> 
> I know that Disney is gay friendly, but are there any places to go that are especially fun at night for a lesbian couple?
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## ConcKahuna

bubbaleo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from Monroe Township New Jersey.
> I'm single again, just coming out of a 15 year LTR.
> 
> I love the Disney Parks.  My favorites are the Magic Kingdom and EPCOT.
> 
> My goal is to stay at every resort at WDW at least once.
> I think I'm about 1/4 of the way there.



Have you stayed at the Polynesian?  It's the best one, but of course I'm biased.


----------



## bubbaleo

RemixBoyNJ said:


> Sorry to hear about the break up....
> 
> Before I moved to PA, i was out in Middlesex, Plainsboro to be exact.





Thanks Remix.


----------



## bubbaleo

ConcKahuna said:


> Have you stayed at the Polynesian?  It's the best one, but of course I'm biased.



Yes!  I stayed at the Polynesian last May.  We did the Land/Sea deal for a family reunion.  The Poly is beautiful.  It was great to watch the fireworks from the beach.  We all loved the character breakfast and the dinner at Ohana's.  I wish I had some of that bread pudding right now.


----------



## bubbaleo

colleen3 said:


> Hello and thanks in advance for some advice...
> 
> I've been to Disney about a million times, no kidding. I was born and raised in the Tampa Bay area. But I have only been as a kid, or with a kid (most recently my nephew about a year ago).
> 
> I have not lived in Florida since I graduated from college 15 years ago (I now live in DC) and my girlfriend, a New Yorker, has never been to Disney so I am taking her for her 50th birthday in December. I have never stayed at one of the resorts, I have never park hopped, and I have never been there as an adult without a small child with me. I have only made day trips from my parents' house, and I have only been to the main park and Epcot (once, when it first opened, when I was in high school).
> 
> SO, in a way this is my first time in a lot of ways. I was wondering if anyone has answers to some questions.
> 
> We are getting a park hopper pass. How difficult is it to travel between parks? How long does it take? Do you need to drive, or is there adequate transportation between parks? I know that the monorail goes between Disney and Epcot, but how do you get between the other parks?
> 
> I think we are going to stay at the Coronado. Does anyone recommend it? They mention bus service to the parks, but how convenient is it? I have been through the "Mickey row 50, space 280" routine and catching the tram too many times. Part of the reason we are staying at a resort is I am trying to avoid it. Is this possible?
> 
> I know that Disney is gay friendly, but are there any places to go that are especially fun at night for a lesbian couple?
> 
> Thanks so much.



Hi Colleen,

My ex and I stayed at Coronado last year.  We were there for the American Coaster Enthusiasts convention.

The main pool and lake are beautiful.
The food court at the Coronado was a little strange - you got the food yourself, but a server brought you your drinks and they automatically added in the tip.  The bus service was OK.   Most of the time the buses were empty.  I guess because about 1/2 of the guests were there attending conventions and were not going to the parks.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## IanOz

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't logged on for a bit, been busy at work. Yes TuckandStuiesMom and ConcKahuna are correct, a chook is Aussie for chicken. They give me fresh eggs every day and I give the extras to family and friends. I do get other birds in my backyard, Rainbow Lorrikeets, cockatoos and sometimes Galahs, also Kookaburras. Oz as you guessed is one of the nicknames for Australia, less to type you see. I live in the state of Queensland (yes its really the name). 

I will be in WDW in Nov, fly out from Oz on 31 Oct, visiting friends in Tennessee first before heading to Orlando, cant wait. The countdown is on. just over 2 weeks left at work.  

Thanks for the welcome guys, looking forward to further chats.

Ian.


----------



## ConcKahuna

IanOz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry I haven't logged on for a bit, been busy at work. Yes TuckandStuiesMom and ConcKahuna are correct, a chook is Aussie for chicken. They give me fresh eggs every day and I give the extras to family and friends. I do get other birds in my backyard, Rainbow Lorrikeets, cockatoos and sometimes Galahs, also Kookaburras. Oz as you guessed is one of the nicknames for Australia, less to type you see. I live in the state of Queensland (yes its really the name).
> 
> I will be in WDW in Nov, fly out from Oz on 31 Oct, visiting friends in Tennessee first before heading to Orlando, cant wait. The countdown is on. just over 2 weeks left at work.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome guys, looking forward to further chats.
> 
> Ian.



RickinNYC and a few other DISers will be down the 1st weekend of November.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## IanOz

I will be in WDW from 10-14Nov. Having breakky with Pooh Bear 11Nov and Mickey's VMCP on the 12th Nov. Very much looking forward to both.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hey, I knew that.   The chook bit I mean. If I'd just remembered the menu at Outback!  

ConcKahuna that is one gorgeous bird! 

Have a great time Ian!  (I would like to know how Australia is shortened to Oz though)!


----------



## ConcKahuna

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Hey, I knew that.   The chook bit I mean. If I'd just remembered the menu at Outback!
> 
> ConcKahuna that is one gorgeous bird!
> 
> Have a great time Ian!  (I would like to know how Australia is shortened to Oz though)!



Hehe, it is compliments of the Yahoo image search. Way back when I was a wee tyke, we did have chickens and had one that looked like that.


----------



## colleen3

We did not jump quickly enough and by the time we tried to book at Coronado, it was sold out. So, we are staying at the Caribbean Beach resort, which we are happy with. Thanks for the advice on the transportation. We probably won't rent a car until the last day. We are 4 days in Disney, and 4 days with my family in the Tampa area so we will need a car at the end of the trip. 

BTW, I have never been to Universal. We are debating trading in our 3-day Disney pass for a 4-day pass and skipping a day at Universal. My 12-year-old nephew just LOVES it, but I went on the Buzz Lightyear ride something like 8 times in a row with him so I'm not necessarily relying on the advice of a pre-teen. Remember, I've been to The Magic Kingdom a LOT as a day-tripper although not to the other parks, but my partner has never been to any before. It is my opinion that we should do all-Disney this trip, and do Universal next time we go. Is that a good plan, or should be make a day for Universal?


----------



## OrlandoMike

If it's your partners first time I would stick with Disney.

IOA is fun, but not really worth the extra day of a car rental or a cab fare.


----------



## IanOz

How did Australia become known as Oz ? Honestly I have no idea. I will see if I can find out.


----------



## colleen3

Thanks OrlandoMike!

I think that is the plan. I looked online, and a day pass to Universal for both of us would be about $160.00. That's kind of silly unless it's REALLY worth it, considering a day upgrade for Disney would be about $40.


----------



## IanOz

How did Australia become known as Oz ? I asked a few friends and we think it has something to do with the pronounciation of Aussie (pronounced Ozzie) and this got shortened to Oz for the name of the country.

Ian.


----------



## zipadee4

Hello everyone!   I'm Toby and I'm new to the Disboards...I've been on ************* for a few years, but thought I'd give this a try, too!

So, hi hi -- fellow Disney lovers!


----------



## insoin

zipadee4 said:


> Hello everyone!   I'm Toby and I'm new to the Disboards...I've been on ************* for a few years, but thought I'd give this a try, too!
> 
> So, hi hi -- fellow Disney lovers!



Welcome Toby.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey Toby!

Welcome!  Jump into some conversations!   

Mike


----------



## minicoopercraig

Welcome Toby! Have fun, just remember one thing....I forgot what it was.


----------



## billysotherdad

Hi there.  I posted briefly a few years ago, and now decided to come back on.  I'm Joe, from NYC (and the other half of RickinNYC).  I'm an 8th grade English teacher and we have the best little son in the world (a 13-year old dog, as you can see from my name).
Anyway, just saying hi and I'll keep checking in and posting and saying hello.


----------



## ConcKahuna

billysotherdad said:


> Hi there.  I posted briefly a few years ago, and now decided to come back on.  I'm Joe, from NYC (and the other half of RickinNYC).  I'm an 8th grade English teacher and we have the best little son in the world (a 13-year old dog, as you can see from my name).
> Anyway, just saying hi and I'll keep checking in and posting and saying hello.



JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And heya Toby too


----------



## billysotherdad

ConcKahuna said:


> JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And heya Toby too



Hey there! How are you?  I did have to ask Rick who you were, but I guessed before he answered.  I hope all is well with you and it's nice to now know your name on here.


----------



## ConcKahuna

billysotherdad said:


> Hey there! How are you?  I did have to ask Rick who you were, but I guessed before he answered.  I hope all is well with you and it's nice to now know your name on here.



Bah, DIS newb  

Better stay away from the Community Board.  All the girls over there are already after Rick, if they know you're on here they'll go after you too!


----------



## billysotherdad

ConcKahuna said:


> Bah, DIS newb
> 
> Better stay away from the Community Board.  All the girls over there are already after Rick, if they know you're on here they'll go after you too!



girls don't scare me.


----------



## markdelgado415

Hello everyone!  We're new to Disboards.  My name is Mark and my significant other is Jacob.  We live in Berkeley, California.  We're going to WDW for the very first time from November 10-17.  We're staying at AKL.  We're SOOOOOOO excited.  Anyway, just wanted to say hello.  Oh yeah....and we also purchased the Holiday Wishes Cruise on Friday November 16th, and we have 8 open spots...We'd prefer to have other LGBT folks on the cruise (but Jacob says groovy straight people are cool too!)...so if anyone would like to join us, PM me.  I figure that if others wanted to come along, I would ask them just to pay $20/person to defray some of the cost (the entire cruise is like $275)..well, anyway, howdy to everyone!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Ooooooooh Mark -- that sounds like fun. I betcha you'll find some takers on cruise shares. I have always wanted to do one of those -- but sadly, won't be there until next spring.


----------



## OH 6

*I can't remember if I ever posted an introduction for us before...If I did, sorry to do it again.*

*We are Nicholas and Michael, just North of Cincinnati, OH in West Chester - home of IKEA in Spring 2008.  The only thing that would make me happier would be the opening of a Disney Outlet nearby...but that would mean even less money going to savings.*

*We're DVC members at Saratoga Springs as of May - banked the points for next year. *

*Mike works for an airline and I work in HR for a big company in the area. I am a former Disney Cast Member  - College Program + The Disney Store (Pre-Children's Place). We have 4 dogs - 1 girl and 3 boys...all Italian Greyhounds - aged 6-12. *

*We travel a lot both for work and pleasure...going back to WDW for my Bday the week after Thanksgiving - can't wait.  *

*We tend to lurk on here until we are making plans for another trip...our next ideal trip is on the May Repo cruise to LA...hoping for a good last minute interline deal...but able to face the reality that it likely won't happen.  *

*Hoping to make some cool friends we can travel with/meet at the parks or even some locals to hang out with when we visit...don't be shy!!*


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome from a former Ohio guy!


----------



## MassJester

Welcome Nicholas & Mike


----------



## Disney_Villain

Hello to all of gay Disney fans on this board!

Joined in spirit in 1994, my partner (Robert Zak) and I married in Canada - honeymooning in WDW after that.   We usually get to either Disneyland or WDW once a year (at least).

This year we finally made it to Disneyland Paris in May (très beau).  We also just got back from WDW ("Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party" was GREAT!) and the Disney Cruise Line.

Hope you all had a great Halloween!

Ken


----------



## OH 6

Welcome Ken & Robert! Cool user name. We're both big villains fans, too. Collect all kinds of villains things - working on getting some WDCC pieces still.


----------



## reid_man

hi everyone, im reid but you can call me finn.
im almost thirteen and i LOVE disney. i haven't come out to my parents yet but oh well.next time we are going to wdw willl be fall of 2008. i cant wait. my last trip was in april. TOO CROWDED. i did get to ride the HM before the re-haunting though, so i hope they didnt screw it up like the did potc.


----------



## OrlandoMike

reid_man said:


> hi everyone, im reid but you can call me finn.
> im almost thirteen and i LOVE disney. i haven't come out to my parents yet but oh well.next time we are going to wdw willl be fall of 2008. i cant wait. my last trip was in april. TOO CROWDED. i did get to ride the HM before the re-haunting though, so i hope they didnt screw it up like the did potc.



WELCOME!

 

And I think you will like the changes to the HM!  They did a great job!


----------



## marklynpa

Hello,

My name is Mark and I am a lurker. That's the first step, right?

Tampa FL here with AP DVC BWV SSR and DDE. Always up for a visit to WDW. 

Scheduled for Dec 9-11 but friends may be backing out. Anyone else visiting at that time and looking to hang out? Love seeing WDW decked out for Christmas.

Mark


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Mark!

Lot's of Dis'ers comming down at that time, just look around.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Aloha Mark and all the others I've missed!

There will be a few people down this weekend!  I seem to remember hearing about a Jellyrolls meet-up on the 9th.


----------



## timben

Hi Mark,

we will be there December 8 - 21. Seems as if a lot of people from the board will spend this time at WDW.


----------



## Willem

Hi guys,

I'm Willem, a 27 year old guy from Belgium. Since about 10 years I'm with my boyfriend Steven. I'm a teacher, Steven is quality manager. We are big fans of the Disney theme parks. Go to Disneyland Resort Paris at least one weekend a month, and try to visit another Disney resort every summer. Went to WDW, California and Tokyo. Summer 2008 we'll do WDW again + the Disney Cruise. 
I especially love the Disney shows. I just love it when it's so touching it makes me cry  
My favourite movie is Beauty & The Beast. Saw the musical too (in The Netherlands and Belgium) and it's great!
Besides Disney I go to the gym and like to read, watch movies and to go out once in a while. 
I love Disney music, but also diva's (Celine, Cher, Madonna, Kylie (will see her concert May 2008). 
CU


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Welcome Willem


----------



## reid_man

welcome to the boards willem!!


----------



## Jackk

Hi , Just thought after 4 posts on other threads I should Introduce myself Michael and my partner Ron. I have been to DW and DL many times. Ron made his first trip only last April when we bought @ DVC SSR . Which led to a 2nd visit for him this fall and now in less than 3 weeks our first cruise with Disney. I am so looking forward to it as well as meeting others on this board.
Cheers, 
Michael

P.S. Happy Holidays to you all.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey guys welcome!   

Another voice from Canada hey?

Knox, where are you?


----------



## CanadianGuy

I'm here I'm here.. 

Gay Canadians? 

I thought we were mythical creatures like unicorns or liberal minded republicans. 

Seriously tho -- Welcome Michael & Ron!

Knox


----------



## Jackk

Thank you for the quick welcome !!

Michael


----------



## beerhider

Hi all!  Just looking over the DIS boards (it's all my sister's fault!! I had NEVER done these before!!) Now even my 48 y-o DW (yes, 'cause we're from MA!) has a FaceBook page!   
But more about me!  49, 2 DS, age 14 and 15.  We are going on a 7 day Eastern cruise starting Dec 6....anyone else out there?  Love to hear about you too!
  It's one big Disney world!!


----------



## MassJester

Welcome aboard! It's good to see more folks from the Bay State popping in!


----------



## rosiep

Welcome all.

Now please, jump right in and start posting in the forum. Start a topic, ask a question or poke fun at KingLouiethe1. It's all in good fun; we don't bite unless you like that sort of thing.

BTW: I'm Rosie. I'm bi, monagomous, and married 25yrs to my wonderful husband James. We have two grown daughters. My eldest works for the Queer Resource Center at her University and ID's as gay, My youngest  has just returned home after living in NYC and L.A. for the last two years.  She's my Disney partner.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Welcome all.
> 
> Now please, jump right in and start posting in the forum. Start a topic, ask a question or poke fun at KingLouiethe1. It's all in good fun; we don't bite unless you like that sort of thing.



No one is poking me without prior approval


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No one is poking me without prior approval



I approved it....


----------



## RobbNJ

Jackk said:


> Hi , Just thought after 4 posts on other threads I should Introduce myself Michael and my partner Ron. I have been to DW and DL many times. Ron made his first trip only last April when we bought @ DVC SSR . Which led to a 2nd visit for him this fall and now in less than 3 weeks our first cruise with Disney. I am so looking forward to it as well as meeting others on this board.
> Cheers,
> Michael
> 
> P.S. Happy Holidays to you all.



Hi Michael & Ron-

Which cruise are you on in less than 3 weeks?  I am sailing also at that time.

Welcome to all the new folks who posted!
Robb


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Welcome all.
> BTW: I'm Rosie. I'm bi, monogamous, and married 25yrs to my wonderful husband James. We have two grown daughters. My eldest works for the Queer Resource Center at her University and ID's as gay, My youngest  has just returned home after living in NYC and L.A. for the last two years.  She's my Disney partner.



Rosie - I've told you about a thousand times now ... it's *moronomous*!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie - I've told you about a thousand times now ... it's *moronomous*!



Sorry, I meant to write that Wally's an ignoramous....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Sorry, I meant to write that Wally's an ignoramous....



Someone is *itchy* with a capital *B* today!?!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Well, it does itch when a B stings you!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Someone is *itchy* with a capital *B* today!?!



Who me? The moronous???


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Well, it does itch when a B stings you!



Did she get stung?  
If not - could we arrange it?


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Did she get stung?
> If not - could we arrange it?



Stung by a lovebug??  About all we get around here


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Who me? The moronous???



*Come on* - you have to admit -
you're not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Stung by a lovebug??  About all we get around here


Those fire ants are not pleasant!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Those fire ants are not pleasant!



Northerners crack me up 'cause they cant tell the difference between Fire Ants (bite a LOT) and lovebugs (dont bite).

These are fire ants...





They swarm all over you, then all sting at once.  You dont know they're there until it's too late!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Northerners crack me up 'cause they cant tell the difference between Fire Ants (bite a LOT) and lovebugs (dont bite).
> 
> These are fire ants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They swarm all over you, then all sting at once.  You dont know they're there until it's too late!



Oh I know the difference!
I did not know they stung all at once.  
Do you think we could get a box of those sent to Rob's wedding?
If he does not come through with the invites I mean.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oh I know the difference!
> I did not know they stung all at once.
> Do you think we could get a box of those sent to Rob's wedding?
> If he does not come through with the invites I mean.



Go ahead.

I just registered for AMDRO!


----------



## FoxxBoys

It's been ages since I posted on this thread and as Will and I are about a month away from heading south for a WDW/DCL vacation, I thought I'd pop on to say hello and see if there's anyone currently on the thread planning to share the magic between 02/20 and 03/03 (with a 7N WC cruise tucked neatly in the middle).

David


----------



## MassJester

FoxxBoys said:


> It's been ages since I posted on this thread and as Will and I are about a month away from heading south for a WDW/DCL vacation, I thought I'd pop on to say hello and see if there's anyone currently on the thread planning to share the magic between 02/20 and 03/03 (with a 7N WC cruise tucked neatly in the middle).
> 
> David



Ooooh, nice trip


----------



## swtnikki

Let me reintroduce myself -
My name's Nikki, and I'm engaged to a wonderful guy named Kenny. Got engaged last July, and the wedding is set for this June 15th down n Disney World.  I've been with Kenny for six years now, and I have a parakeet named Jet. I'm currently unemployed, but will get a job after the wedding.


----------



## vaDisneyGuy

Hi everyone

I am Nick  31 will be 32 next month.  I live in Va about and hour outside of  DC.  I am a DVC member, love to read and surf the net.   I am a retail manager.


----------



## MonorailMan

ConcKahuna said:


> Stung by a lovebug??  About all we get around here



I don't think I've ever seen one of those before. I would probably freak out if one of those happened to be in my home.


----------



## OrlandoMike

MonorailMan said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one of those before. I would probably freak out if one of those happened to be in my home.



They are harmless.....

Unless you have a 5 year old kid, and you have to explain what they are doing!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> They are harmless.....
> 
> Unless you have a 5 year old kid, and you have to explain what they are doing!



Stop playing the Barry White - and maybe they'll break it up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PYsMAsdBFE


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Stop playing the Barry White - and maybe they'll break it up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PYsMAsdBFE



They can't break up.  They're stuck like that.

FOR LIFE!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> They can't break up.  They're stuck like that.
> 
> FOR LIFE!



Till you hit them with your car!  What a mess that is!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Till you hit them with your car!  What a mess that is!



And then their insides are corrosive to car paint, so you have to wash your car ASAP


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> so you have to was your care ASAP




Light breakfast today?

Some toast and a side car?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Light breakfast today?
> 
> Some toast and a side car?



Sorry.  No caffiene yet.  

Let me go remedy that . . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Light breakfast today?
> 
> Some toast and a side car?



By the way, Mr. Plain Ole Head Bartender, what's in a Sidecar?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> They can't break up.  They're stuck like that.
> 
> FOR LIFE!




You mean they can't wait for the other love bug to leave town or go to work and then hook up with the first love bug that gives them a second look - and then do it again the next day but with a different love bug - over and over again.
That doesn't make then a trampy love bug does it?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> By the way, Mr. Plain Ole Head Bartender, what's in a Sidecar?



1 1/2 oz. Brandy
1/2 oz. Triple Sec
1/2 oz. Lemon or Lime Juice


YUCK!


----------



## MonorailMan

rpmdfw said:


> They can't break up.  They're stuck like that.
> 
> FOR LIFE!



............Are you serious?


----------



## OrlandoMike

MonorailMan said:


> ............Are you serious?



 

Hence the name "Love Bug"!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> 1 1/2 oz. Brandy
> 1/2 oz. Triple Sec
> 1/2 oz. Lemon or Lime Juice
> 
> 
> YUCK!



 

I was hoping for something a but more yummy.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> You mean they can't wait for the other love bug to leave town or go to work and then hook up with the first love bug that gives them a second look - and then do it again the next day but with a different love bug - over and over again.
> That doesn't make then a trampy love bug does it?



No that makes them a HO-Lotta-Love Bug


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I was hoping for something a but more yummy.



I like side cars.


----------

